# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2011



## AndréFrade (1 Mai 2011 às 00:11)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com* 
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Teles (1 Mai 2011 às 00:15)

Boas , por aqui de momento parou de chover , temperatura actual de 14,9


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Mai 2011 às 10:05)

olá 

Início de dia com céu muito nublado e com algumas abertas.
Vento fraco em deslocação de sul.

Aqui por Sacavém estão cerca de *18ºC* (Moscavide, Loures)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mai 2011 às 11:05)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 12.7ºC.
Por agora o céu está nublado com abertas, o vento sopra fraco de SE 7.9km/h a pressão está nos 1002mb e aHumidade encontra-se nos 46%.


----------



## F_R (1 Mai 2011 às 15:00)

Mínima de 13.6ºC

Agora 21.0ºC

0.4mm acumulados

As chuvas das últimas semanas fez com que o mês de Abril tenha fechado com 117.8mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mai 2011 às 15:53)

Por aqui está-se a apróximar um aguaceiro vindo de sul e o vento aumentou de intensidade, soprando agora a 16.6km/h.


----------



## Geiras (1 Mai 2011 às 16:16)

Boas

Máxima: *21.3ºC*
Mínima: *12.5ºC*
Precipitação de ontem: 10.0mm
Precipitação de hoje: 5.0mm


----------



## squidward (1 Mai 2011 às 18:11)

Por aqui já chove com alguma intensidade e algum vento. Há pouco também pareceu-me ouvir uns trovões.


----------



## Geiras (1 Mai 2011 às 18:12)

Por aqui está a chover de forma fraca e o céu encontra-se encoberto.

Há pouco passei por uma casa que tinha instalada uma Davis Vantage Vue


----------



## JoCa (1 Mai 2011 às 18:35)

Grande trovoada na sexta, 29 Abril 2011 pelas 22 horas, no Seixal, Península de setúbal. Eis aqui o vídeo para terem noção.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mai 2011 às 18:54)

O aguaceiro desta tarde rendeu 2.4mm.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2011 às 19:12)

JoCa disse:


> Grande trovoada na sexta, 29 Abril 2011 pelas 22 horas, no Seixal, Península de setúbal. Eis aqui o vídeo para terem noção.



Belo registo! Grandes estrondos!!


----------



## NfrG (1 Mai 2011 às 21:01)

Boa noite

Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros de fraca intensidade.
Por agora, céu muito nublado.

JoCa: Bom vídeo, boa trovoada.


----------



## lismen (1 Mai 2011 às 22:01)

Boa noite pelo satelite ta ali uma mancha de nuvens interessante perto de setubal com direcção a Lisboa. E expectavel acontecer mais alguma coisa esta noite?
*
Dados Actuais

Temp 18ºC
Humidade 75%
Vento Oeste 5 km/h
Pressão 1001hpa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mai 2011 às 22:08)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.7ºC

T.Minima: 12.7ºC

Prec: 2.4mm


----------



## meteo (1 Mai 2011 às 23:09)

Pelo satelite parece que ha uma celula a evoluir na aproximaçao a Setubal.Podera na proxima hora deixar precipitaçao na Grande Lisboa e Margem Sul.

Belo video JoCa


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,2ºC

Mín - 14,5ºC


----------



## dASk (2 Mai 2011 às 00:02)

já chove com alguma intensidade aqui pela Moita...


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2011 às 00:13)

Muita chuva em Setúbal a precipitação ontem ficou nos 9,0mm quase tudo depois das 23h

Agora já conto com 1,0mm depois da meia noite e continua a chover de forma moderada


----------



## Teles (2 Mai 2011 às 00:20)

Boas , devido a problemas ontem com o modem da net ,não pude postar aqui no fórum pelo que deixo umas fotos tiradas ontem a Este :


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2011 às 00:26)

Teles disse:


>



Impressionante.


----------



## Relâmpago (2 Mai 2011 às 00:42)

http://img607.imageshack.us/i/semttulo1oi.png/

Parece uma wall cloud


----------



## Relâmpago (2 Mai 2011 às 00:46)

Por agora tempo calmo.

Ceu muito nublado e vento fraco.

T = 17ºC
HR = 70%
PA = 1000 hPa


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Mai 2011 às 08:10)

Bom dia, o dia inicia-se ameno com 18ºC, 1002 hPa, vento nulo e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Mai 2011 às 09:15)

Bom dia. 17.9ºC neste momento em Almada.

Mínima de 14.7ºC e 0.5 mm acumulados. Os próximos dias serão bem mais calmos no que à meteorologia diz respeito.


----------



## jorge1990 (2 Mai 2011 às 12:34)

Boass

Neste momento, 21.7ºC, 59%HR e céu nublado.


----------



## F_R (2 Mai 2011 às 13:54)

Boas

Mínima de 14.1ºC

Agora 24.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2011 às 14:24)

Está uma célula a crescer a olhos vistos sobre Lisboa.


----------



## Lightning (2 Mai 2011 às 14:49)

AnDré disse:


> Está uma célula a crescer a olhos vistos sobre Lisboa.



Dessa célula, e segundo o que um amigo meu me ligou a relatar, ouviu-se à pouco um trovão bem significativo e de seguida a luz foi abaixo uns 2 minutos aqui em Corroios.


----------



## jorge1990 (2 Mai 2011 às 14:51)

Lightning disse:


> Dessa célula, e segundo o que um amigo meu me ligou a relatar, ouviu-se à pouco um trovão bem significativo e de seguida a luz foi abaixo uns 2 minutos aqui em Corroios.



Confirmo também, Lightning

Esse trovão ocorreu por volta das 14h20.


----------



## rfll (2 Mai 2011 às 14:53)

entao não é impressão minha... também ouvi qualquer coisa..


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2011 às 14:55)

Entretanto levantou-se o vento de noroeste por aqui e as nuvens a oeste de mim estão todas a morrer.
A célula de Lisboa à medida que se desloca para oeste também está a falecer.

Em contra partida, na margem sul estão agora a crescer belas formações.
De SE a NE é vê-las crescer, algumas já com um bom aspecto.
Principalmente a NE de mim, a norte de Alcochete.


----------



## Lightning (2 Mai 2011 às 15:00)

AnDré disse:


> Em contra partida, na margem sul estão agora a crescer belas formações.



Caíram ainda agora meia dúzia de pingas grossas, pois essa célula de Lisboa pode afirmar-se que passou _de raspão_ por aqui. De vez em quando o vento também sopra com algumas rajadas moderadas.

André, será que hoje podemos contar com o factor surpresa? 

É que está tudo com tão bom aspecto... 

---

Temperatura nos 20,7ºC e humidade relativa nos 70%. A pressão tem subido consideravelmente, estando agora nos 1003 milibares.


----------



## rfll (2 Mai 2011 às 15:01)

uma pergunta tenho uns vídeos do passado dia 29/4, que gostaria de partilhar onde e como posso colocar?


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mai 2011 às 15:07)

rfll disse:


> uma pergunta tenho uns vídeos do passado dia 29/4, que gostaria de partilhar onde e como posso colocar?



Julgo que o mais fácil será criar uma conta no youtube, alojar lá os videos e depois basta colocar aqui os links dos mesmos.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2011 às 15:11)

Lightning disse:


> André, será que hoje podemos contar com o factor surpresa?



Pelo menos aqui no litoral oeste, penso que o factor surpresa foi mesmo este inicio de tarde.
Agora com o vento de noroeste a fazer-se sentir, não se deverá desenvolver mais nada.

Já na margem sul, onde o vento de noroeste ainda não chegou, as células continuam a desenvolver-se bem.
O radar já dá conta de bastantes aguaceiros no interior.










rfll disse:


> uma pergunta tenho uns vídeos do passado dia 29/4, que gostaria de partilhar onde e como posso colocar?



É simples. Basta fazer o upload dos vídeos, por exemplo no youtube, e depois fazer copy/paste do link do vídeo aqui no fórum.


----------



## rozzo (2 Mai 2011 às 15:43)

Reparem na estação de Almada, a mais próxima do Tejo, no Wunderground.
A célula que ali se formou e "estacionou", deixou "apenas" ali *43mm* em pouco mais de 1h.


----------



## Rainy (2 Mai 2011 às 15:49)

para onde se dirigem as células?


----------



## GonçaloMPB (2 Mai 2011 às 16:06)

Granizada fortissima em Setúbal.


E alguma trovoada.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mai 2011 às 16:07)

rozzo disse:


> Reparem na estação de Almada, a mais próxima do Tejo, no Wunderground.
> A célula que ali se formou e "estacionou", deixou "apenas" ali *43mm* em pouco mais de 1h.



É muita chuva!


----------



## rfll (2 Mai 2011 às 16:11)

aqui fica então o link:  cortei só as imagens que interessam, isto foi por volta das 23h


----------



## meteo (2 Mai 2011 às 16:54)

rozzo disse:


> Reparem na estação de Almada, a mais próxima do Tejo, no Wunderground.
> A célula que ali se formou e "estacionou", deixou "apenas" ali *43mm* em pouco mais de 1h.



Bem me parecia que do outro lado do rio estava a haver festival,com nuvens bem negras e com bom desenvolvimento vertical.
Mas 43 mm numa hora,impressionante..
Por aqui temos o efeito destruidor,o " efeito vento Noroeste ",que nos da muito poucas hipoteses..So se rodar a meio da tarde,o que sera dificil.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2011 às 17:00)

Grande chuvada a que caiu á pouco, 4mm acumulados do nada. Agora chuvisca e aguardo por algo ..


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2011 às 17:02)

andres disse:


> Grande chuvada a que caiu á pouco, 4mm acumulados do nada. Agora chuvisca e aguardo por algo ..



Aguardas por algo?? já tiveste esse algo


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2011 às 17:06)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Granizada fortissima em Setúbal.
> 
> 
> E alguma trovoada.



Em que zona de Setúbal?? onde eu estava não vi cair granizo nenhum mas sim umas grandes gotas de chuva que olhando para partes mais escuras realmente parecia granizo mas ao bater em superfícies dava para ver que era apenas agua! trovoada ficou por dois trovoes fortes esse aguaceiro rendeu 3,4mm aqui e um total hoje de 5,4mm


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2011 às 17:08)

miguel disse:


> Aguardas por algo?? já tiveste esse algo



Acrescento que, foram 4mm acumulados com trovoada 

18,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2011 às 17:59)

Por cá, um dia bastante solarengo devido às abertas, embora de céu também bastante nublado, mas sem chuva.

O vento sopra fraco de Oeste e sente-se calor, com 22,3 ºC de momento.


----------



## F_R (2 Mai 2011 às 18:02)

A trovoada está a aproximar-se.

Já ouvi uns 2 ou 3 trovões.

Ainda nada de chuva

Agora 23.2ºC


----------



## PauloSR (2 Mai 2011 às 18:11)

F_R disse:


> ...
> Ainda nada de chuva
> 
> Agora 23.2mm



F_R, querias dizer 23,2º C certo?!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mai 2011 às 18:47)

Bela tarde por aqui, com muitos relâmpagos e trovôes, mas sempre tudo ao lado, por aqui apenas caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou 1.4mm, parao o interior a festa continua, mas já com menos intensidade.


----------



## F_R (2 Mai 2011 às 19:24)

ThaZouk disse:


> F_R, querias dizer 23,2º C certo?!





My bad
Vou já editar


----------



## Geiras (2 Mai 2011 às 19:28)

Dia secante, nada de trovoada apenas chuva de madrugada e há pouco ao meio da tarde.
5mm durante a madrugada e 1.5mm há pouco que dá um total de *6.5mm *acumulados hoje.

Mínima de *13.6ºC* e máxima de *22.8ºC*

Agora sigo com 20.7ºC e vento fraco. Céu parcialmente nublado principalmente por cirrus e altostratus.


----------



## Lousano (2 Mai 2011 às 22:58)

Pela Lousã foi dia de céu parcial ou pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 23,3ºC

Tmin: 11,6ºC


----------



## Teles (2 Mai 2011 às 23:33)

Boas por aqui temperatura actual de 16,2ºC e céu muito nublado por fractus


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2011 às 23:41)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mín:*13,7ºC*
Máx:*23,8ºC*

Rajada máxima: *40,2km/h*

Precipitação total:*5,4mm* 
rain rate máximo: *75,8mm/h* (15:53)


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Mai 2011 às 23:42)

olá 

Pela manhã céu com muitas nuvens alternado com boas abertas, maior compactação a meio do dia resultando nuns breves chuviscos e desde aí maior dispersão com gradual diminuição da nebulosidade chegando a um cenário de céu praticamente limpo ao final da tarde, o que aliás se mantém.
Vento fraco pela manhã e alguma nortada desde o meio da tarde.

Termómetro a marcar *15ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,4ºC

Mín - 14,7ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Mai 2011 às 01:22)

Noite calma. Algum vento  de NW e algumas núvens estratifortmes, baixas, Faz lembrar as noites frescas de verão

T = 17ºC
HR = 67%
PA = 1010 hPa


----------



## zejorge (3 Mai 2011 às 14:48)

Boa tarde

Dia com céu pouco nublado, e vento fraco.
 A temperatura Máx. registada à instantes foi de 22,,4º tendo a minima sido de 11,7º às 06h10.


Zejorge


----------



## jorge1990 (3 Mai 2011 às 16:02)

Boas

Neste momento: 21.7ºC e 48%HR


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Mai 2011 às 16:51)

olá

Neste momento céu pouco nublado. Vento NW fraco a moderado.

T = 22 ºC
HR = 44%
PA = 1014 hPa


----------



## F_R (3 Mai 2011 às 20:37)

Boas

Mínima de 12.5ºC
Máxima de 23.6ºC

Agora 17.3ºC


----------



## Geiras (3 Mai 2011 às 22:38)

Boas 

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *22.2ºC*
Mínima: *13.5ºC*

O dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado ou limpo tendo o este sido gradualmente coberto por cumulus com o passar das horas.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,9ºC

Mín - 13,3ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Mai 2011 às 09:29)

Subida vertiginosa da temperatura em pouco mais de uma hora. Às 8h 13.7ºC; São agora 9h30 e estão já 18ºC.

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.


----------



## Geiras (4 Mai 2011 às 13:43)

Mínima fresca de 9.6ºC, agora sigo já com 21.3ºC e o vento é fraco de NW.

Deixo aqui esta beleza de termómetro de farmácia que encontrei aqui pela Quinta do Conde num dia nublado e chuvoso...(dia 30)


----------



## Geiras (4 Mai 2011 às 15:14)

Efeito nítido da nortada pelo litoral...






Fonte


----------



## Rainy (4 Mai 2011 às 16:17)

Gostava de saber se no nosso país ainda existe alguma neve?


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2011 às 17:46)

Rainy disse:


> Gostava de saber se no nosso país ainda existe alguma neve?



O que achas? 
Tivemos um mês acima da normal. Poderá ter caído ou não alguma neve ou sleet, nos últimos dias, que mal tocasse no chão derrete-se.
Só se fosse neve artificial, mas mesmo essa não está a ser fabricada, uma vez que todas as pistas estão encerradas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mai 2011 às 18:20)

Máxima de 21,5 ºC.

Ainda 20,8 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de ONO. Uma tarde muito agradável.


----------



## F_R (4 Mai 2011 às 21:53)

Boas dia marcado pelo céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas

Mínima 10.8ºC
Máxima 22.6ºC

Agora 16.1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mai 2011 às 22:15)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.1ºC

T.Minima: 8.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (4 Mai 2011 às 22:34)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *21.7ºC*
Mínima: *9.6ºC*


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2011 às 23:06)

min:12,2ºC
Máx:22,8ºC

Raj máx: 27km/h

Agora estão 15,6ºC, 75%Hr, 1019,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,1ºC

Mín - 12,0ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Mai 2011 às 12:27)

Boa tarde

Neste momento 19.8ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## zejorge (5 Mai 2011 às 15:11)

Boa tarde

Por aqui sigo com 23,5º, uma humidade de 37% e uma pressão de 1015,8hpa
O vento é fraco do quadrante Se e o céu está práticamente limpo


Zejorge


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Mai 2011 às 16:15)

Boas

Neste momento, 21.4ºC, 54%HR e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Geiras (5 Mai 2011 às 18:38)

Boas 

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *22.0ºC*
Mínima: *9.7ºC*

A mínima deu-se por volta das 7h, ás 10h estavam já 18.4ºC

O céu por aqui...

Ao inicio da tarde a Este:




Às 17h a Este:




Cúmulos com algum desenvolvimento a Norte:


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mai 2011 às 19:52)

Boas 

Mínima de 11,2ºC e máxima de 22,6ºC.

Agora 18,4ºC.


----------



## F_R (5 Mai 2011 às 22:26)

Mínima de 10.9ºC
Máxima de 25.1ºC

Agora 16.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,6ºC

Mín - 12,2ºC


----------



## Geiras (6 Mai 2011 às 00:12)

Boa noite 

Avizinha-se mais uma madrugada fresca, sigo com 14.2ºC e vento fraco de Sul.
Pressão atmosférica de 1015hPa.


----------



## Lousano (6 Mai 2011 às 12:46)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Tmin: 11,0ºC

Tactual: 23,0ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (6 Mai 2011 às 13:05)

Boa tarde

Neste momento, 21.6ºC, 52%HR  e 1011 hPa.
Céu nublado.


----------



## Lousano (6 Mai 2011 às 13:57)

Olhem quem regressou à vida.


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2011 às 13:58)

Boas

Mínima hoje de 13,9ºC

Agora estão 19,2ºC, 72%Hr, 1010,6hpa e vento fraco a moderado 

Venha de lá essa chuva para a madrugada de Sábado  

Ps. Vou ter a estação desligada porque não se justifica estar o pc ligado e porque vou para fora este fim de semana.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mai 2011 às 14:29)

Boas

Mínima de 12.1ºC.
Agora sigo com 20.9ºC e vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## jorge1990 (6 Mai 2011 às 18:16)

Boas

Por aqui ja está a chover.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mai 2011 às 18:24)

Boa tarde.

Céu escuro e levantou-se algum vento .


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2011 às 18:32)

Em Odivelas, céu muito nublado, vento moderado de SO e começou agora a cair um aguaceiro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mai 2011 às 18:42)

Boa tarde

Chove desde há 5 minutos de forma fraca com pingas um pouco grossas. Vento mais forte do que o do resto do dia.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mai 2011 às 18:53)

Extremos de hoje

Máxima: *20.9ºC*
Mínima: *12.1*


----------



## ferreirinha47 (6 Mai 2011 às 19:41)

Boas por aqui caiu o primeiro aguaceiro do dia, rendeu alguma chuva, por enquanto parou mas promete mais


----------



## Geiras (6 Mai 2011 às 20:43)

Algumas descargas já a Oeste:


----------



## Geiras (6 Mai 2011 às 21:52)

Começa a morrinhar


----------



## Fábio Silva (6 Mai 2011 às 21:55)

por torres já e vêem alguns relâmpagos a norte


----------



## Rainy (6 Mai 2011 às 22:21)

Vem aí tempestade o vento é cada vez mais forte e acabei de ver dois relampagos, o céu pareçe estar muito saturado
Entretanto vai pingando pingos bem grossos.


----------



## Lousano (6 Mai 2011 às 22:51)

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 23,6ºC

Tactual: 15,4ºC


----------



## Geiras (6 Mai 2011 às 23:00)

Já ca chegou, acabou de cair um relâmpago não muito longe daqui 

EDIT: Chove moderadamente!


----------



## JAlves (6 Mai 2011 às 23:03)

Fortíssimo aguaceiro que caiu há ~5 minutos aqui por Odivelas/Ramada.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mai 2011 às 23:05)

Aqui levo quase já 1,0 mm.

15,0ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mai 2011 às 23:07)

Mas que chuvada!!!! e mais um relâmpago!


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mai 2011 às 23:17)

Forte trovão, parecia um morteiro 

Eu aqui descansado a pesquisar no computador.. " Há e tal não vai haver nada". Que susto .


----------



## rafaeljona (6 Mai 2011 às 23:19)

Chove forte agora.
Aguaceiros no fim da tarde fracos que agoram deram lugar a uma chuva bastante forte e alguns relampagos.
Parece granizo, ou as gotas são bastante grossas ao bater no vidro.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mai 2011 às 23:24)

Continua a chover bem por aqui, ouvi há pouco um trovão a uns 2km de distancia daqui. Já cá cantam 5mm.


----------



## Lightning (6 Mai 2011 às 23:25)

Realmente a meteorologia é incrível... Por aqui nem vento nem chuva nem trovoada. 3 mm acumulados e já vou com sorte.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mai 2011 às 23:28)

Lightning disse:


> Realmente a meteorologia é incrível... Por aqui nem vento nem chuva nem trovoada. 3 mm acumulados e já vou com sorte.



Quero esse detector ligado durante a noite 

5.2mm acumulados


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mai 2011 às 23:30)

H-O-R-R-I-V-E-L 

Estou a tremer TODO 

Foi muito perto daqui este trovão, os alarmes tocam todos, foi uma bomba


----------



## Lightning (6 Mai 2011 às 23:32)

andres disse:


> H-O-R-R-I-V-E-L
> 
> Estou a tremer TODO
> 
> Foi muito perto daqui este trovão, os alarmes tocam todos, foi uma bomba



Eu ouvi esse, estou a falar com o JoãoPT por chamada de voz e ouviu-se muito bem. 

Foi preciso abrir a boca  para ouvir também aqui em Corroios um trovão ao longe mas bem audível.


----------



## Microburst (6 Mai 2011 às 23:34)

andres disse:


> H-O-R-R-I-V-E-L
> 
> Estou a tremer TODO
> 
> Foi muito perto daqui este trovão, os alarmes tocam todos, foi uma bomba



Foi um valente trovão, de facto. Ribombou bem.

Está uma verdadeira noite de Inverno com chuva por vezes forte, vento moderado a forte e agora até alguma trovoada. No entanto nada que se compare ao verdadeiro bombardeamento que parte da península de Setúbal estava a sofrer há precisamente uma semana atrás por esta altura.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Mai 2011 às 23:40)

Bem, mais uma trovoada intensa ai para essa zona! A malta cá de baixo quer ver umas fotos, já que trovoada real por cá nem vê-la! 

Enjoy!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mai 2011 às 23:48)

ecobcg disse:


> Bem, mais uma trovoada intensa ai para essa zona! A malta cá de baixo quer ver umas fotos, já que trovoada real por cá nem vê-la!
> 
> Enjoy!



Exacto nem mais


----------



## Geiras (6 Mai 2011 às 23:50)

Do que depender de mim, infelizmente podem perder a esperança  Relâmpagos só de 10 em 10 minutos e nem sei para onde eles andam...

A chuva abrandou bastante, pelo radar já lá vai..acabou ? 



Sigo com 14.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## squidward (7 Mai 2011 às 00:12)

Aqui começou a chover e já fez 1 trovão.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2011 às 00:13)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,8ºC

Mín - 12,8ºC

Precipitação - 1,6 mm


----------



## Geiras (7 Mai 2011 às 00:36)

Precipitação de ontem: 5.7mm

Por agora não chove, temperatura a subir estando nos 15.3ºC, o vento sopra fraco de Sul e a pressão atmosférica é de 1008hPa.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mai 2011 às 00:55)

Depois de uma breve pausa, ela volta a cair em força, sigo já com 0.5mm


----------



## Rainy (7 Mai 2011 às 08:48)

A frente que se aproxima vai chegar a dar chuva de norte a sul, vai perder força ou vai ganhar força


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2011 às 09:51)

Rainy disse:


> A frente que se aproxima vai chegar a dar chuva de norte a sul, vai perder força ou vai ganhar força



Vai afectar mais o norte e o centro. Já em dissipação.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2011 às 10:05)

Bom dia 

Sem exageros, uma trovoada com cerca de 5 trovões fortes, um dele fortissimo. Já o tinha reportado, mas foi algo que eu nunca tinha ouvido ..
Acumulados 4mm ontem e 3,5mm hoje.

O vento levantou-se com rajadas fortes e o windchill durante a chegada da forte chuva e trovão forte, foi aos *8,3ºC *.

Algo que metia medo..


----------



## Rainy (7 Mai 2011 às 10:33)

E pareçe-me que pelo menos até Quinta não deverá chover mais!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mai 2011 às 12:00)

Boas, por aqui esta madrugada apenas choveu 1mm, por agora o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de W.


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Mai 2011 às 12:57)

Ontem por volta das 22h começou a chover e ainda fez trovoada, embora fraca, vi um relâmpago e ouvi alguns trovões.

Durante a noite por volta das 3h começou a chover de forma moderada a forte por vezes, sempre acompanhada de bastante vento.

O dia segue com períodos de céu muito nublado, vento moderado e 22ºC.


----------



## zejorge (7 Mai 2011 às 14:40)

Olá, boa tarde

Por aqui e até agora, nem chuva nem trovoada........
Valores extremos da temperatura - *Máxima 20,3º*  -  *Mínima 13,4º*
Rajada máxima registada - 25,7 km/h 


Zejorge


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2011 às 14:40)

Ontem à noite, ainda vi dois relâmpagos em Lisboa. Mas por lá pouco choveu.

Em Odivelas acumulei 2mm ontem e 1mm hoje.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mai 2011 às 16:06)

Trovoada fraquinha ontem 

Ouvi pelo menos meia dúzia de trovões um deles foi forte mas nada de especial.

Hoje tenho 1.7mm acumulados.



Rainy disse:


> E pareçe-me que pelo menos até Quinta não deverá chover mais!



Mas tu queres chuva todos os dias?? aff...


----------



## NfrG (7 Mai 2011 às 16:28)

Daí o nome dele. 

Ontem à noite, a partir das 20:30, começaram a cair aguaceiros moderados, sendo que por volta das 22:30 caiu um forte. Não me parece ter ouvido trovoada.
Por agora céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2011 às 16:31)

Máxima igualada com a Moita, de 20,9ºC.

Algum vento.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2011 às 18:56)

Boa tarde.

O Gil está de volta. Com céu muito nublado e 16,8ºC segue este final de tarde, aqui por Mira-Sintra.

A máxima foi de *19,1ºC* e a mínima de *12,3ºC*.

O final do dia de ontem e o início da madrugada de hoje foram marcados por alguns aguaceiros, moderados a fortes, com direito a ligeira trovoada ainda dentro do prévio dia. Do evento, *5mm* acumulados.

Humidade nos 62% e pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mai 2011 às 21:31)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *20.5ºC*
Mínima: *--.-ºC*


----------



## Teles (7 Mai 2011 às 22:15)

Boas por aqui de momento caíram alguns pingos que nem deram para acumular  algumas fotos de hoje:


----------



## Lousano (7 Mai 2011 às 22:37)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu muito nublado, vento moderado e aguaceiros de curta duração durante a manhã.

Tmin: 13,9ºC

Tmax: 20,8ºC

Tactual: 15,6ºC

Precip: 1,0mm


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2011 às 22:58)

Teles, alguns pingos, certo  ?

15,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,9ºC

Mín - 13,2ºC

Precipitação - 0,6 mm


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2011 às 13:32)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma mínima de *15,1ºC*, eis que, com céu novamente repleto de inúmeros Cumulus sigo com 18,9ºC, com máxima, até à hora, de *19,1ºC*.

Humidade nos 64% e vento fraco a moderado, do quadrante Oeste, nos 12,2 km/h.

Pressão nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (8 Mai 2011 às 15:35)

Boas, mínima de 12.3ºC.

Agora estão 20.7ºC com máxima de 21.8ºC até ao momento e o sol está escondido atrás das nuvens há já muito tempo... 

Boas fotos *Teles*


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Mai 2011 às 21:56)

Boas!
Dia marcado por céu nublado mas com boas abertas e temperaturas agradáveis...
De momento, 17.8ºC, 47%HR...
Venha então algum calor...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,7ºC

Mín - 14,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2011 às 00:52)

Uma noite agradável, praticamente de vento nulo e 15,2 ºC.

Apenas 68 % de humidade.

Será certamente um dia de transição para um padrão mais quente de hoje em diante.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2011 às 13:49)

Depois de uma pequena incursão de ar fresco vindo de NW, eis que a temperatura já sobe de novo.

22,0ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mai 2011 às 13:59)

Sigo com 25,1ºC (máxima do mês) depois de pela madrugada ter registado a mínima do mês 9,7ºC


----------



## Geiras (9 Mai 2011 às 19:34)

Boas

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *22.1ºC*
Mínima: *12.3ºC*

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *27.0ºC*
Mínima: *10.1ºC*


----------



## zejorge (9 Mai 2011 às 22:13)

Boa noite

Sigo com 16,1º, tendo a máx. sido de 27,5º . O vento sopra moderado a forte de NW, tendo a rajada máx. sido de 45,1 km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mai 2011 às 22:22)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.8ºC

T.Minima: 9.7ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2011 às 22:22)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*13,6ºC*
Máxima:*27,7ºC*

Rajada máxima: 29km/h

Já agora o resumo de sexta feira em Setúbal dia/noite de maior instabilidade

Máxima: 19,9ºC
Mínima:13,9ºC

Rajada máxima:64km/h

Precipitação total: 9,4mm


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 13,3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Mai 2011 às 00:24)

olá

Noite de céu limpo, vento em geral fraco de N.

Termómetro a marcar *15ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2011 às 11:26)

Hoje dia mais quente que ontem graças a uma _rodagem_ do vento pra NE (por enquanto). 

24,2ºC e céu azul.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2011 às 13:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hoje dia mais quente que ontem graças a uma _rodagem_ do vento pra NE (por enquanto).
> 
> 24,2ºC e céu azul.



Ena, ainda não rodou. Mas tá a chegar a hora dele.

27,0ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## zejorge (10 Mai 2011 às 15:08)

Boa tarde

Neste momento registo 31,2º, tendo a mínima sido de 12,2 º
O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de ESE 13 kmh.


Zejorge


----------



## DRC (10 Mai 2011 às 16:37)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria registo agora *30,8ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mai 2011 às 17:27)

Boa tarde!

Hoje foi um dia que lembra a Verão, muito Sol, e o que valeu foi por vezes correr uma aragem, mas mesmo assim
Estive a ver os GFS aqui de Loures, e o cape passa dos mil e o LI chega aos -3.4, e queria saber se poderá haver alguma animação, embora não esteja prevista precipitação.

Abraços


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2011 às 17:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Hoje foi um dia que lembra a Verão, muito Sol, e o que valeu foi por vezes correr uma aragem, mas mesmo assim
> Estive a ver os GFS aqui de Loures, e o cape passa dos mil e o LI chega aos -3.4, e queria saber se poderá haver alguma animação, embora não esteja prevista precipitação.
> ...



Boas

Hoje não! a partir de quinta sim é provável poder já haver alguma coisa!


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2011 às 17:35)

Boas

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*14,3ºC*
Máxima:*31,8ºC* igualada a máxima do ano

Rajada máxima:*24km/h*

Agora estão 30,9ºC, 38%Hr, 1016,9hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mai 2011 às 17:35)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Hoje não! a partir de quinta sim é provável poder já haver alguma coisa!



Sim, de hoje não, esses valores que disse eram de amanhã. Peço desculpa por não enunciar a data dos valores

Obrigado


----------



## jorge1990 (10 Mai 2011 às 18:47)

Boas

Neste momento, 27.5ºC, 50%HR e 1017 hPa.

Dia bastante agradavel e convidativo para uns banhos na praia


----------



## Geiras (10 Mai 2011 às 20:06)

miguel disse:


> Máxima:*31,8ºC* igualada a máxima do ano



Por aqui foi por 0.9ºC que não igualei também, a máxima do ano.

Máxima: *30.8ºC*
Mínima: *10.9ºC*
Rajada máxima: *18km/h*


----------



## lsalvador (10 Mai 2011 às 20:17)

Por Tomar os extremos foram

32.1 °C (17:39 UTC) 
10.7 °C (05:06 UTC)

Neste momento estão 24.4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mai 2011 às 21:40)

Boa noite!
Foi por pouco, mas foi batida a máxima do ano, com 28.9ºC, num belo dia de Verão...
Por enquanto, ainda 23.3ºC, com 48%HR.


----------



## Lousano (10 Mai 2011 às 22:04)

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmin: 9,8ºC

Tmax: 29,9ºC

Tactual: 20,7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mai 2011 às 22:25)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.6ºC

T.Minima: 10.8ºC

Por agora estão 22.6ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mai 2011 às 23:27)

Boas

Teles, estive a ver as tuas fotos colocadas, e na primeira pareceu-me ver um mammatu ou outro. Confirma-se?


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,1ºC

Mín - 13,8ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2011 às 00:08)

Temperatura atual de 21,7ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Mai 2011 às 00:30)

olá

Mais um cheirinho a Verão que se prolonga pela noite que ainda se mantém bem agradável. O vento apresenta-se fraco de NNE.
Termómetro a marcar *19ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2011 às 10:00)

São agora 10h e vou já com 20,0ºC.

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Lousano (11 Mai 2011 às 10:21)

Bom dia.

Uma noite já de temperatura elevada, sendo a mínima de 14,2ºC.

Neste momento 22,9ºC e céu parcialmente coberto por nuvens altas.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2011 às 12:19)

Noite quente no alto da serra de Sintra.
Com a rotação do vento para este, a temperatura subiu e manteve-se acima dos 18ºC a noite toda, tendo sido lá o local mais quente da região de Lisboa esta noite.








-------------

Em Odivelas a mínima foi de 16,0ºC.
Agora sigo já nos 25ºC.

Ontem atingi pela primeira vez este ano o patamar dos 30ºC.


----------



## F_R (11 Mai 2011 às 13:21)

Mínima de 16.7ºC

Agora 29.1ºC


----------



## Lousano (11 Mai 2011 às 14:05)

Neste momento 32,3ºC e já é o valor máximo do ano.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Mai 2011 às 14:16)

Belo calor em Leiria segundo o IM ás 12UTC estavam 34.2ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Mai 2011 às 14:23)

Por cá neste momento estão 31.2ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por cirrus.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2011 às 15:08)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Belo calor em Leiria segundo o IM ás 12UTC estavam 34.2ºC.



Atenção que esse valor é referente à RUEMA de Leiria (Leiria/cidade).
A estação do aeródromo a essa hora estava com 27ºC.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (11 Mai 2011 às 15:24)

AnDré disse:


> Atenção que esse valor é referente à RUEMA de Leiria (Leiria/cidade).
> A estação do aeródromo a essa hora estava com 27ºC.



boas tardes,  vai uma ajudinha às 12 e qualquer coisa na cidade a minha viatura marcava, 31º, está de facto muito calor hoje


----------



## Geiras (11 Mai 2011 às 16:37)

Boas 

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *30.9ºC*
Mínima: *15.2ºC*
Rajada máxima: *18km/h*

Muito calor por aqui, o vento tem predominado de NE mas desde as 16h que mudou para NW e a temperatura tem estado a descer bem, sigo com 28.7ºC e vento fraco.
EDIT: Volta a subir...29.1ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Mai 2011 às 16:38)

Por cá, 30,7ºC de maxima .


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2011 às 17:16)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> boas tardes,  vai uma ajudinha às 12 e qualquer coisa na cidade a minha viatura marcava, 31º, está de facto muito calor hoje



Todos sabemos que o urbanismo contribui para a inflação da temperatura.
É porque isso que existem EMAs e RUEMAs sendo estas últimas estações urbanas.
No entanto, e para todo o efeito, os dados das RUEMAs, não devem ser comparados com os dados das EMAs, devido aos diferentes padrões de instalação. 


-----------------------

Em Odivelas registei a máxima do ano: 30,6ºC.
Durante a tarde a temperatura andou sempre na casa dos 28-29ºC, mas quando a rotação do vento para ONO, a temperatura subiu acima dos 30ºC durante uns 10 minutos. Foi o suficiente para atingir os tais 30,6ºC e minutos depois ir por aí abaixo.

De momento vento fraco a moderado de NO e 27ºC.


----------



## Lousano (11 Mai 2011 às 19:26)

Dia quente com uma temperatura máxima de 32,9ºC, novo máximo do ano.

Neste momento 25,7ºC.


----------



## F_R (11 Mai 2011 às 19:29)

Máxima 31.2ºC

Agora 30.2ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Mai 2011 às 20:21)

olá

Há dias mais frescos no Verão e o dia de hoje sobretudo desde o início da tarde mostrou bem isso com temperaturas bem acima dos 20ºC. Lá por casa o vento ainda que geralmente fraco, pela manhã predominando de E e pela tarde (em Sacavém) rodando de NW marcou presença, mesmo assim a manhã não se mostrou muito quente mas o facto de ter rodado para NW não impediu uma tarde bem quente.

Temperatura nos *24ºC* (Moscavide, Loures)


----------



## c.bernardino (11 Mai 2011 às 22:18)

Como vizinho do joseoliveira (Pinheiro de Loures)  posso afirmar que hoje atingimos 30,0ºC.
15,3ºC de minima.

atemperatura máxima foi atingida pelas 15h (horalegal) com vento fraco de leste. Pelas 15h veio a brisa W e a emperatura caiu e bem.

cps


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2011 às 23:36)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*16,3ºC*
Máxima:*31,3ºC* (-0,5ºC que ontem)

Rajada máxima: *27km/h*


Agora estão 21,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2011 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,3ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Mai 2011 às 01:21)

Mais um dia quente, tendo a máxima chegado aos *31ºC*.

A noite segue tropical com 21,2ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Mai 2011 às 12:57)

Boa tarde, sigo com 30,1ºC, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2011 às 13:04)

Inicio a tarde deste dia de calor com uns excelentes *26,6ºC* de temperatura. 

A humidade encontra-se nos 50%, agora em queda, e o vento oscila entre fraco e nulo.

Pressão nos 1016 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (12 Mai 2011 às 13:58)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia quente por aqui, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmin: 15,7ºC

Tactual: 31,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2011 às 14:24)

28,5ºC e céu com alguns cumulos tímidos.

Vento fraco/nulo de NE.


----------



## meko60 (12 Mai 2011 às 18:56)

Boa tarde a todos.

Aqui por Almada,segue-se com 28ºC,vento fraco de SW.


----------



## amarusp (12 Mai 2011 às 19:18)

Boa tarde, na Lousa céu bastante carregado de nuvens, algum vento e o som ainda envergonhado de trovões!


----------



## F_R (12 Mai 2011 às 19:20)

Boas

Muito sol, mas para norte está tudo nublado,
mínima 18.2ºC
máxima 31.2ºC

agora 29.7ºC


----------



## amarusp (12 Mai 2011 às 19:37)

Cai um aguaceiro.


----------



## squidward (12 Mai 2011 às 19:58)

Um belo "cogumelo" a N/NE daqui


----------



## Geiras (12 Mai 2011 às 20:24)

Máxima igualada à do dia de ontem, *30.9ºC*, Mínima de *14.9ºC*
Rajada máxima de *18.7km/h*
A partir das 14:30h começaram a aparecer alguns cumulus mas que não deram em nada.


----------



## mortagua (12 Mai 2011 às 20:26)

A zona este está lindíssima com cumulonimbus.  

Parece estar mesmo a chegar, talvez ainda consiga ver algo ...


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Mai 2011 às 20:57)

olá

Mais um dia de Verão cuja manhã se apresentou com céu limpo, pela tarde surgiu alguma nebulosidade mas muito dispersa, Cumulus humilis e mediocris, dos mesmos algum acastelamento mas de pouca expressividade sobretudo a leste e vento geralmente fraco que ao longo do dia se mostrou de direcção variável. Superfícies ainda quentes que mantêm a temperatura acima do esperado a esta hora.

Temperatura nos *25ºC* (Moscavide, Loures)


----------



## Teles (12 Mai 2011 às 21:14)

Boas,hoje a festa foi para NE , por isso tirei umas fotos ao que daqui se avistava


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2011 às 21:21)

Teles disse:


>



Gosto particularmente destas duas.

Boas fotos


----------



## Geiras (12 Mai 2011 às 21:37)

eheh boas fotos, daqui não vi nada parecido nem perto disso 

Sigo com 23.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Mai 2011 às 21:39)

Grandes fotos Teles...


----------



## Geiras (12 Mai 2011 às 21:58)

Sigo com 22.8ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## NfrG (12 Mai 2011 às 22:46)

Boa noite

Dia de céu limpo e muito muito calor a rondar os 30ºC . Um cúmulo aqui, outro ali, mas muito longe de onde me situo.


----------



## F_R (12 Mai 2011 às 22:49)

bastantes relâmpagos para norte


----------



## Geiras (12 Mai 2011 às 22:56)

28.1ºC no andar de cima da casa... 
E 21.1ºC na rua.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,9ºC

Mín - 17,2ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Mai 2011 às 01:20)

A máxima chegou aos *32ºC*, foi o dia mais quente deste mês, até hoje.

Sigo ainda com uns tropicais 22,6ºC, vento nulo e 1013 hPa.


----------



## fcechini (13 Mai 2011 às 03:03)

JoãoPT disse:


> A máxima chegou aos *32ºC*, foi o dia mais quente deste mês, até hoje.
> 
> Sigo ainda com uns tropicais 22,6ºC, vento nulo e 1013 hPa.






Credo ! isso é extremo até pra minha regiao que fica na latitude 12 Sul


----------



## Lousano (13 Mai 2011 às 09:22)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 20,2ºC.

Ontem a Tmax foi de 32,1ºC e um aguaceiro acumulou 0,8mm de precipitação.


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Mai 2011 às 12:37)

A mínima ficou nos 19,6ºC, embora não acima dos 20ºC, já é bastante.

Sigo já com 30,2ºC, vento fraco, céu pouco nublado por cirrus e 1014 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (13 Mai 2011 às 13:39)

Boa fotos Teles! =)

------------

Em Odivelas ontem foi o 3º dia consecutivo com máxima na casa dos 30ºC, mas sem nunca chegar aos 31ºC. 
Hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho. 

Esta madrugada registei a primeira mínima tropical do ano: *20,1ºC.*

Se Maio até tinha começado com valores normais para a época, estes 4 dias já mandaram a média lá para cima.


----------



## Lousano (13 Mai 2011 às 16:48)

Mais um dia quente, com nova Tmax do ano - 33,3ºC

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 32,6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mai 2011 às 17:15)

Boa Tarde

Extremos do dia 11 de Maio:

T.Máxima: 33.9ºC

T.Minima: 14.0ºC

Extremos de ontém:

T.Máxima: 33.8ºC

T.Minima: 14.5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mai 2011 às 17:58)

Belo aguaceiro que está neste momento a oeste do couço.


----------



## squidward (13 Mai 2011 às 18:04)

estou a ver essa celula a SW daqui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mai 2011 às 18:07)

Já oiço trovôes dessa célula


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Mai 2011 às 18:12)

Vejo a célula a Este, cresce bem! 

Esperemos que cá chegue intacta, sigo com 29ºC.


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2011 às 18:20)

Boas 

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *16.5ºC*
Máxima: *31.4ºC*

Linda a célula a Este neste momento!


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mai 2011 às 18:20)

MARAVILHA 

Mais logo crio um tópico mas aqui vai a 1ª de muitas desta célula:


----------



## squidward (13 Mai 2011 às 18:26)

Grande foto da celula


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mai 2011 às 18:28)

andres disse:


> MARAVILHA
> 
> Mais logo crio um tópico mas aqui vai a 1ª de muitas desta célula:



Bela foto, essa célula vista deste lado nem parece que é assim.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Mai 2011 às 18:41)

alguem sabe se a frente que vem da madeira traz mais actividade para o continente


----------



## squidward (13 Mai 2011 às 18:45)

acabei de ouvir um trovão ao longe , neste momento nasceu outra celula mais próxima daqui, parece-me estar a descarregar no rio Tejo, próximo de Valada.


----------



## Rainy (13 Mai 2011 às 19:06)

camrov8 disse:


> alguem sabe se a frente que vem da madeira traz mais actividade para o continente



Não me pareçe,é composta por nuvens medias e altas e pareçe que devera passar ao lado, por isso a secura permaneçe por aqui, ao contrario do interior


----------



## HotSpot (13 Mai 2011 às 19:22)

Máximas dos últimos dias:

10/05 > 30.4ºC
11/05 > 30.6ºC
12/05 > 30.6ºC
13/05 > 30.5ºC

Relógio Suíço 

Entretanto as máximas de 30,6ºC, são iguais à máxima de Abril no dia 8.

Tenho 3 máximas do ano de 30,6ºC e mais alguns dias próximos deste valor. Tá enguiçado


----------



## dASk (13 Mai 2011 às 19:23)

não me parece que venha nada dessa célula aqui pras nossas bandas. parece-me estagnada ou possivelmente com deslocação para este. estou ou não errado??


----------



## squidward (13 Mai 2011 às 19:24)

Bem parece que a célula mais próxima já "morreu"
No entanto vejo uma ainda a crescer mais a sul.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mai 2011 às 19:30)

dASk disse:


> não me parece que venha nada dessa célula aqui pras nossas bandas. parece-me estagnada ou possivelmente com deslocação para este. estou ou não errado??



Penso que sim, daqui ela parece "grandiosa", mas se não fica onde está vai para o interior, neste caso para Este como referiste. Ainda hoje na hora de almoço vi um belo cúmulo e comentei para uns colegas meus "um cumulonimbos é que era". Ora aí está ele


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2011 às 19:47)

Aqui ficam as melhores fotografias da dita célula a Este:























VER AQUI mais fotografias desta célula


----------



## Lightning (13 Mai 2011 às 19:51)

Geiras disse:


> Aqui ficam as melhores fotografias da dita célula a Este:



Temos arte aqui. Boas fotos, com bons tons e enquadramentos. 

Ainda consegui tirar também algumas fotos a essa célula. Mas fui apanhado totalmente de surpresa, pois nunca pensei que hoje a convectividade "descesse" tanto para Sul. 

Estive toda a tarde dentro de edifícios, e assim que saí por volta das 18:40h fiquei espantado com essa célula. Matei-me a correr até casa  só mesmo para conseguir apanhar algo, e consegui. Quando peguei na máquina já estava quase sem fôlego...

Bem, essa célula está a morrer, amanhã mais virão.


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2011 às 19:53)

Lightning disse:


> Temos arte aqui. Boas fotos, com bons tons e enquadramentos.
> 
> Ainda consegui tirar também algumas fotos a essa célula. Mas fui apanhado totalmente de surpresa, pois à hora de almoço não havia nada.
> 
> Estive toda a tarde dentro de edifícios, e assim que saí por volta das 18:40h fiquei maravilhado com essa célula. Matei-me a correr até casa  só mesmo para conseguir apanhar algo, e consegui.



eheh, obrigado 

As 3 últimas foram tiradas da Nacional 10, peguei na bicicleta e encontrei essa vista excelente para Este


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2011 às 20:16)

A mesma célula vista a partir de Estremoz (19h20):






Imagem de Satélite às 19h30:





Fonte: Sat24.com


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mai 2011 às 20:50)

Eh maluco! Estão muito boas as fotos Geiras, gosto principalmente da 3ª
Também o Teles tem fotos muito fixes
A do Gerofil não está muito perceptivel devido à flta de luz (digo eu), mas está boa na mesma

Deixo aqui também algumas das melhores fotos que consegui desta célula vista de Loures (sem edição):





















Espero que gostem


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2011 às 21:16)

Boas fotos Duarte e obrigado Gerofil, pela partilha


----------



## Teles (13 Mai 2011 às 21:23)

Boas , por aqui dia muito abafado ,trovoadas só para Este e Noroeste , umas fotos de hoje:
NE:




A célula a Este:








Aqui já a célula a Este a desfazer-se:




Uma nova célula que nasceu a Noroeste:








E por ultimo esta foto dedicada ao Trepkos


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2011 às 21:31)

Mais umas fotos fabulosas Teles, como sempre 

Ai a grua...


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Mai 2011 às 21:43)

A célula acabou por se dissipar, mas foi bonito de se ver. 

Aqui ficam algumas fotos:













Peço desculpa pela qualidade, mas ainda estou à espera de comprar a minha nova máquina "a sério"! 


25ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2011 às 22:16)

Fátima, 13 de Maio de 2011


PPatricinio1970


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2011 às 22:22)

Os comentários a esses vídeos é que são de


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mai 2011 às 22:48)

Sim senhor belas fotos, aqui vai também o meu contributo, espero que gostem:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2011 às 22:51)

O fórum algum dia torna-se numa galeria de fotos 

Boas fotos pessoal 

____

Sigo com 20.9ºC e uma ligeira brisa...noite agradável.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mai 2011 às 23:30)

As casas estão um forno  AC ligado .

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portug...te-do-montijo-13-01-11-a-5659.html#post278980

20,9ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Mai 2011 às 23:58)

Aqui, tanto lá fora como cá dentro, a temperatura é de 24ºC, 24,2ºC lá fora e mais 0,6ºC cá dentro.

Pressão nos 1016 hPa, céu limpo e vento nulo, mais uma noite tropical.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,2ºC

Mín - 17,8ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Mai 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos do dia 13:


*Temp:*

Máx: *32,4ºC*

Mín: *19,6ºC*


----------



## Geiras (14 Mai 2011 às 00:08)

Por aqui sigo com 19.7ºC.

Boas fotos JoaoPT


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2011 às 00:38)

Tive a máxima do ano com 32,5ºC  daqui foi bem visível essa célula já aqui documentada! e já agora boas fotos


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Mai 2011 às 00:38)

Boa noite!
Ontem foi o dia mais quente do ano, e a primeira mínima tropical...

Extremos de ontem:

20ºC
29.3ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mai 2011 às 10:17)

olá

Céu nublado composto por Altocumulus stratiformis com provável tendência para o tipo floccus denunciando uma estabilidade atmosférica talvez um pouco comprometida! Vento em geral fraco de WNW.

Temperatura nos *24ºC* (Moscavide, Loures)


----------



## Teles (14 Mai 2011 às 10:44)

por aqui 24,5 , céu nublado por cirro-estratos.
E  já agora boas fotos GEIRAS


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2011 às 10:46)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 18,1ºC

Agora muitas nuvens altas que escondem um pouco o sol e a temperatura é de uns agradáveis 23,8ºC com 70%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Microburst (14 Mai 2011 às 11:54)

Bom dia

Por aqui a temperatura está agora nos 26,1ºC, seguindo em linha com uma verdadeira noite tropical quase sem vento em que registei a mínima de 20,9ºC. Não era suposto hoje ser um dia (um pouco) mais fresco para amanhã a corrente de Leste voltar a fazer subir as temperaturas?


----------



## Rainy (14 Mai 2011 às 11:57)

Para hoje alguma perspectiva para o litoral??


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2011 às 12:05)

Rainy disse:


> Para hoje alguma perspectiva para o litoral??



Com vento constante de NW, é complicado.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2011 às 12:06)

Que braseiro 

28,5ºC ao meio dia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mai 2011 às 12:09)

Depois de alguns dias de ausência, muito calor nos últimos 5 dias por Santarém e Alcanena, principalmente, embora a partir de dia 12 o calor se tenha feito sentir com alguma intensidade em Fátima também, tornando um pouco cansativo o percurso pedestre.

---

Por Moscavide, neste momento, vento fraco de NE e 29,1 ºC.

Em perspectiva uma tarde quente.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2011 às 12:44)

29,2ºC, braseiro autentico.. Será que ainda chego aos 30ºC antes das 13h ?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Mai 2011 às 12:46)

bela trovoada que está em espenhã perto de portugal


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mai 2011 às 12:47)

Boas

Deixo aqui uma foto desta manhã, sem edição:


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2011 às 12:47)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> bela trovoada que está em espenhã perto de portugal



Começa cedo 

29,2ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Mai 2011 às 12:56)

Por aqui já estão 31.6ºC, está muito abafado hoje.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Mai 2011 às 12:59)

daqui dá para ver a bigornia dessa célula de espanhã.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2011 às 13:02)

Tópico aberto

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portug...te-do-montijo-13-01-11-a-5659.html#post279020

29,5ºC.


----------



## Rainy (14 Mai 2011 às 13:17)

Vai em que direcção?


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2011 às 13:32)

Aqui está mais fresco a humidade é alta está nos 62% e a temperatura nos 25,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mai 2011 às 13:45)

Vento fraco de Leste e 31,8 ºC.

Humidade nos 40 %.


----------



## Geiras (14 Mai 2011 às 13:55)

Teles disse:


> por aqui 24,5 , céu nublado por cirro-estratos.
> E  já agora boas fotos *Gueiras*



é Geiras, Teles..Geiras 

Obrigado 

_____

Depois de uma mínima de 15.5ºC sigo já com 30.1ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## rafaeljona (14 Mai 2011 às 14:03)

Por aqui estão 29ºC, mas não deve subir mais
Pelo interior norte junto á frontreira vai uma festa de arronba, já que não vou á festa espero que a festa venha para aki nos proximos dias


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2011 às 14:06)

30ºC

Já vão 5 dias seguidos acima de 30ºC .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mai 2011 às 14:10)

Já com uns destacáveis 31,9 ºC no topo do prédio.

Vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2011 às 14:12)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Já com uns destacáveis 31,9 ºC no topo do prédio.
> 
> Vento praticamente nulo.



Aqui 24,8ºC e vento fraco de W/NW.


----------



## actioman (14 Mai 2011 às 14:21)

Que grande leque de belíssimas fotografias que vocês por aqui colocaram ontem!

Grande trabalho! Parabéns a todos! Gostei em especial das do Geiras (tens é de redimensionar as fotos antes de as subires, têm quase 3Mb e um tamanho descomunal! ) e do Teles, sem desprimor algum para os outros!


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Mai 2011 às 14:21)

A tendência mantém-se por aqui também, sigo com 31ºC.

A mínima ficou-se novamente nos 19,6ºC.


Vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2011 às 14:29)

Com o calor, os bichos já se soltam:







30,3ºC.


----------



## squidward (14 Mai 2011 às 14:45)

por aqui sigo com *29.0ºC*


----------



## rafaeljona (14 Mai 2011 às 14:47)

O vento mudou de direcção para Norte e refrescou, mas continua um calor e uma bafo quente


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2011 às 14:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui 24,8ºC e vento fraco de W/NW.



Aqui é outro mundo, há pouco 23,6ºC, agora subiu um pouco, 24,0ºC.

Vento a intenseficar-se de NW, humidade nos 70%.


----------



## Geiras (14 Mai 2011 às 14:53)

actioman disse:


> tens é de redimensionar as fotos antes de as subires, têm quase 3Mb e um tamanho descomunal



Algumas ficaram redimensionadas outras não sei porque não ficaram, da próxima vez vou tomar mais atenção, obrigado 

__

Sigo com 30.9ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Rainy (14 Mai 2011 às 15:04)

rafaeljona disse:


> Por aqui estão 29ºC, mas não deve subir mais
> Pelo interior norte junto á frontreira vai uma festa de arronba, já que não vou á festa espero que a festa venha para aki nos proximos dias



Não te preocupes que nos no litoral vamos ter a nossa animação para a semana


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2011 às 15:40)

*30,8ºC* máxima actual .


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2011 às 16:05)

30,3ºC, que bafo .


----------



## Geiras (14 Mai 2011 às 16:51)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *31.2ºC*
Mínima *15.5ºC*

Agora sigo ainda com 30.1ºC e vento fraco de W. Rajada máxima registada de *19.4km/h*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Mai 2011 às 17:34)

Boa tarde

Por aqui estão 31.1ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W 8.6km/h e a Humidade está nos 20%.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.7ºC

T.Minima: 15.6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2011 às 17:40)

Penso que agora sim, reportagem completa:






http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portug...te-do-montijo-13-01-11-a-5659.html#post279070

Máxima de 30,8ºC e agora 27,6ºC.


----------



## jorge1990 (14 Mai 2011 às 17:42)

Boas

Neste momento, 28.9ºC, 40%HR e 1014 hPa.
Máxima, 29.8ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2011 às 17:47)

Aqui sigo  com 29,4ºc e a máxima até ao momento foi de 30,1ºC menos 2,4ºC que ontem!


----------



## Geiras (14 Mai 2011 às 19:20)

Sigo agora com 28.1ºC.

Na parte superior da casa estão cerca de 29ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Mai 2011 às 21:36)

Máxima de *32,7ºC*.

Sigo com 23ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2011 às 22:07)

Lisboa: Hoje pelo Campo Grande/Cidade Universitária muito calor mesmo (~30ºC) e alguns cirrus. Vento fraco até às últimas horas da manhã em que se levantou vento moderado e limpou o céu. (Não sei se era de Norte [Nortada]).


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2011 às 22:26)

*30,1ºC*
*18,1ºC*

Agora estão 21,6ºC,49%Hr,1016,5hpa e vento


----------



## Lightning (14 Mai 2011 às 22:38)

Geiras disse:


> Na parte superior da casa estão cerca de 29ºC



É isso e aqui em Corroios estarem 22ºC lá fora e dentro de casa estarem 31ºC. 

E isto não é nada, quando chegar o Verão a sério, a temperatura aqui dentro de casa bate verdadeiros recordes. O ano passado tive quase 38ºC, e na madrugada seguinte não baixou dos 35ºC. É insuportável...

Isto para não falar do Inverno, altura em que as temps. aqui não sobem quase dos 13ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mai 2011 às 22:40)

Máxima de 32,1 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco variável durante toda a tarde.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Mai 2011 às 23:41)

Boa noite!
Ainda não chegou aos 30ºC, mas pouco faltou... máxima de 29.8ºC, máxima do ano...

Extremos do dia:

19.5ºC
29.8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,9ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Mai 2011 às 00:16)

olá

Céu limpo e vento fraco vindo de NW.

*19ºC*


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2011 às 00:23)

Sigo ainda com 20,4ºC


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 00:46)

Um pouco mais fresco por cá, 18.7ºC e vento praticamente nulo (a tal brisa nocturna de Sul que costuma haver por aqui )


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mai 2011 às 01:52)

Temperatura estagnada nos 20,4ºC, estive na rua das 00h até às 00:40 mais ou menos, pareceu-me que o vento aqui rodou para Este, pois comecei a senti-lo dessa direcção, e acompanhado de "bafos" de calor.


Extremos de ontem, dia 14:

*Temp:*

Máx: *32,7ºC*

Mín: *19,6ºC*


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 02:43)

Despeço-me com 17.6ºC.

Até mais logo.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2011 às 09:43)

Está uma ventania de leste que nos vos digo nada 

19,4ºC e 58%.


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2011 às 11:14)

Boas

Mínima de 17,7ºC

Agora estão 24,1ºC, 51%Hr, 1018,1hpa e muito vento de leste


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mai 2011 às 11:28)

Mínima de 18,7 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento moderado de ENE.

De momento com 23,6 ºC mas espera-se um aquecimento ainda considerável.


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 12:22)

Mínima de 16.1ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de NE, máxima até ao momento de 32.4km/h.

Agora estão 26.2ºC.


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 13:54)

Boas

Máxima até ao momento de 28.5ºC estando agora 28.3ºC.
Humidade relativa de 35%.

O vento sopra moderado com rajadas, máxima até ao momento de 35.3km/h de NE.


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2011 às 14:04)

Aqui estão 27,9ºC a rajada máxima foi de 39km/h


----------



## Lightning (15 Mai 2011 às 14:09)

Dados actuais:

26,0ºC
23% HR
1016 mb
UV 5

Vento moderado a forte com rajadas. Rajada máxima até ao momento de 41,0 km/h.


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mai 2011 às 14:35)

Mínima de 18,0ºC.

P'ra contrariar o vento aqui sopra de Este fraco. 

Sigo com 30,3ºC, céu limpo e pressão nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2011 às 15:08)

> *Vento forte provocou estragos em Coimbra*
> 12h44m
> 
> O vento forte que se fez sentir durante a noite em Coimbra causou a queda de várias estruturas e levou ao corte de diversas árvores, revelou este domingo fonte dos Bombeiros Sapadores.
> ...



Fonte: Jornal de noticias


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mai 2011 às 16:30)

O vento já se faz sentir moderado, o que não permitiu que a temperatura máxima fosse além dos *30,3ºC*.

Sigo com 29,5ºC, vento moderado de Este e céu limpo.

Pressão nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 16:44)

Por aqui tenho agora a máxima do dia, 30.2ºC.

O vento continua moderado de NE.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Mai 2011 às 17:51)

Extremos de Hoje:

*30.3 °C (15:34 UTC)*
*14.9 °C (00:02 UTC) *

Hoje com mais vento. A temperatura, semelhante aos últimos dias.

*Nota:* Se amanhã a máxima for superior a 29ºC, o que parece muito provável, vou registar desde OUT/2007 (inicio de registos) a primeira onda de calor na minha estação (6 dias consecutivos com máxima 5ºC acima da média).


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 17:56)

Boas 

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *30.2ºC*
Mínima: *16.1ºC*
Rajada máxima: *35km/h*

Agora ainda estão 29.8ºC e o vento sopra ainda moderado, embora com menos intensidade.

Começam a aparecer alguns cirrus no céu.



HotSpot disse:


> *Nota:* Se amanhã a máxima for superior a 29ºC, o que parece muito provável, vou registar desde OUT/2007 (inicio de registos) a primeira onda de calor na minha estação (6 dias consecutivos com máxima 5ºC acima da média).


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mai 2011 às 18:06)

A temperatura já subiu aos 29,9ºC e voltou a descer para os actuais 29,3ºC.

O vento continua a soprar fraco a moderado de Este.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2011 às 18:21)

Com tanto vento de leste, até o C.Raso aquece mais que a Amareleja ou o Pinhão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2011 às 18:27)

Já vão aparecendo alguns cirrus no céu:


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mai 2011 às 18:38)

Também já os vejo. 

Temperatura sem alterações, 29,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2011 às 18:45)

Nuvens altas a aparecer e a temperatura vai se mantendo elevada 28,8ºC 

Máxima:*29,8ºC*
Mínima:*17,7ºC*

Rajada máxima: *39km/h*


----------



## F_R (15 Mai 2011 às 19:09)

Noite de bastante ventania

Mínima de 16.2ºC
Máxima de 27.2ºC

Agora 26.3ºC


----------



## beachboy30 (15 Mai 2011 às 19:42)

Impressionante dia de corrente de NE bem forte e seca (nos níveis baixos)... Nem à tarde o vento rodou, apenas enfraqueceu mas não rodou como de costume pelo que a tarde junto às praias do litoral oeste foi de fazer inveja a muitos dias de Verão... Que o diga o Cabo Raso...


----------



## Microburst (15 Mai 2011 às 19:43)

Já se vê daqui uma célula a Sueste de Setúbal. Além disso o vento morno que sopra igualmente de Leste tresanda a eucalipto molhado.


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mai 2011 às 20:28)

A temperatura teve uma rápida descida agora, dos 28,6ºC às 19:50, já vai nos 26,3ºC.

Daqui infelizmente não vejo a célula, mas cresceu bem sem dúvida, amanhã sim, será um grande dia em termos de trovoadas, pelo Litoral e Interior.


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 21:07)

Segue-se um final de tarde agradável, estão ainda 25.7ºC que se devem ao facto de o vento não ter rodado para NW, predominando de NE e fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mai 2011 às 21:29)

Ainda com 24,7 ºC após uma máxima de 29,3 ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de NNE.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2011 às 22:28)

Boas

Ouvi há pouco os bombeiros, fui ver e era um fogo a 820 metros de mim. Alguém aqui da zona tem informações sobre o que tenha acontecido? De notar que ocorreu perto da estrada que liga a rotunda de Loures ao Barro, Pinheiro de Loures, etc. Pronto é a Nacional 8.

Abraços


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2011 às 23:05)

Estou a esta hora com 23,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 23:11)

22.7ºC por aqui.


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Mai 2011 às 23:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas
> 
> Ouvi há pouco os bombeiros, fui ver e era um fogo a 820 metros de mim. Alguém aqui da zona tem informações sobre o que tenha acontecido? De notar que ocorreu perto da estrada que liga a rotunda de Loures ao Barro, Pinheiro de Loures, etc.



Por aqui, não avisto nada para os lados de pinheiro de loures. deve ter sido mais abaixo.

Este dia fica marcado como seco, a humidade baixou aos 39%, valor minimo desta primavera, o que favorece os incendios


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2011 às 23:48)

Noite quente se houvesse umas belas serras de 1000 m às portas de Lisboa dariam trovoadas na certa.

24,3ºC e vento fraco a moderado de Este.

Viva o pântano


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2011 às 23:52)

HotSpot disse:


> *Nota:* Se amanhã a máxima for superior a 29ºC, o que parece muito provável, vou registar desde OUT/2007 (inicio de registos) a primeira onda de calor na minha estação (6 dias consecutivos com máxima 5ºC acima da média).



Se não estou em erro começou hoje, Hotspot.

Hoje foi o 6ºdia consecutivo em que a temperatura superou os 27ºC em Lisboa.  
(Média da temperatura máxima em Lisboa (Geofísico) no período 71-00: 21,4ºC.

Portanto, estamos de novo em onda de calor.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2011 às 00:10)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,8ºC

Mín - 18,3ºC


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 00:30)

O céu está *magnifico *!!

Com a lua a iluminar uma camada de Altocumulus! 

Lindo!


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Mai 2011 às 00:50)

Extremos de ontem, dia 15:

Temp:

Máx: *30,3ºC*

Mín: *18,0ºC*


Despeço-me com 21,8ºC, vento fraco e 1019 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 02:07)

O chão e as paredes na rua ainda estão mornas 

Sigo com 20.5ºC humidade relativa de 52% e vento muito fraco.
Pressão atmosférica de 1018hPa.


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 07:00)

Bom dia 

Mínima de 17.2ºC. Agora estão já 19.6ºC e vento fraco.
Pressão atmosférica de 1019hPa.


----------



## F_R (16 Mai 2011 às 08:34)

Bom dia

Mínima de 18.1ºC

Agora 18.8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mai 2011 às 09:42)

AnDré disse:


> Se não estou em erro começou hoje, Hotspot.
> 
> Hoje foi o 6ºdia consecutivo em que a temperatura superou os 27ºC em Lisboa.
> (Média da temperatura máxima em Lisboa (Geofísico) no período 71-00: 21,4ºC.
> ...



Tens toda a razão. Não estava a contabilizar o dia de ontem.


----------



## Teles (16 Mai 2011 às 10:43)

Boas , por aqui vento moderado e começam já a surgir  uns Cumulus congestus


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 12:05)

Boas, sigo com com 25ºC e vento fraco a moderado de Leste.

Céu nublado por Alto Cumulus e também avisto já alguns Congestus 

Já fui comprar um tripé para a câmara, mais logo registo o que houver para registar, se não for mais logo há-de ser um dia desta semana


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Mai 2011 às 12:12)

bom dia e já com uma boa noticia: a estação da Cova da Piedade em Almada já está novamente a funcionar depois de alguns problemas técnicos na transmissão de dados. hã pouco 24.9c 1018.8 hpa e 16 kmh NE. Céu nublado zon tendência para se tornar muito nublado. dados em tempo real: http://meteo-piedade.webnode.com


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2011 às 12:22)

Bom dia!

Já esteve a pingar por aqui.
Senhores pingos.

Estrada molhada, carros sujos, 24,2ºC e vento nulo.
Tempo abafado.


----------



## jorge1990 (16 Mai 2011 às 12:34)

Boa tarde

Neste momento, 25.5ºC, 52%HR e 1019 hPa


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 14:09)

Sigo com 27.9ºC.

Alto cúmulos aqui por cima:














12:47: Sigo com a máxima do dia, 28.4ºC.


----------



## Lightning (16 Mai 2011 às 15:16)

Céu nublado com nuvens altas e vento fraco. Assim está o tempo por aqui, adivinhando-se um dia calmo e sem nada de especial. 

Temperatura nos 28,4ºC e Humidade Relativa nos 23%.

Por agora, descargas eléctricas só mesmo no mar. Sigam os dados do detector em http://tempoemcorroios.com/


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2011 às 15:58)

Calorão abafado, parece que tou dentro de um tacho ao lume sem água 

26,6ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SE.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 16:11)

Que calor 

Máquina pronta e tripé também.. Ainda sonho ..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2011 às 17:19)

Boas,

Por aqui dia abafadissimo, tipico como diziam e bem os antigos-de trovoada!!

Isto está bomba-relógio meus senhores!!   Muita energia no ar!!


----------



## Lightning (16 Mai 2011 às 17:25)

]ToRnAdO[;279391 disse:
			
		

> Por aqui dia abafadissimo, tipico como diziam e bem os antigos-de trovoada!!
> 
> Isto está bomba-relógio meus senhores!!   Muita energia no ar!!



Pois é... Depois de ter atingido os 29,5ºC e ter neste momento 29,1ºC, já nem sei o que dizer com tanto calor... Ao sol, e sem exagero, devem de estar uns 33ºC ou mesmo mais. 

O vento só ajuda de vez em quando, soprando com algumas rajadas.

Olha, *]ToRnAdO[*, sabes o que digo? 

Que rebente essa bomba-relógio, com a força de uma nuclear ou mesmo mais!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 17:26)

Lightning disse:


> Pois é... Depois de ter atingido os 29,5ºC e ter neste momento 29,1ºC, já nem sei o que dizer com tanto calor... Ao sol, e sem exagero, devem de estar uns 33ºC ou mesmo mais.
> 
> O vento só ajuda de vez em quando, soprando com algumas rajadas.
> 
> ...



E se deus quiser (  ) vamos ter uma nocturna 

29,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2011 às 17:55)

Chove neste momento em Setúbal e são umas pingas enormes!!! tempo quente 29,1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 18:03)

miguel disse:


> Chove neste momento em Setúbal e são umas pingas enormes!!! tempo quente 29,1ºC



Eu com 30,0ºC, vejo o negro brutal para Setúbal !!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (16 Mai 2011 às 18:04)

Já sinto a trovejar em Setúbal!


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2011 às 18:04)

0,8mm uma rajada de 39km/h e dois trovoes até agora

27,4ºC e a chuva abrandou


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 18:05)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Já sinto a trovejar em Setúbal!



Exelentes noticias 

30,0ºC, abrasador.


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Mai 2011 às 18:05)

Por volta as 16h caiu um aguaceiro moderado com pingas enormes(dorou pouco tempo), mas estava um calor do diabos.
As gotas pareciam ser quentes.


----------



## mortagua (16 Mai 2011 às 18:07)

Acaba-se de formar uma célula a NE. 
Dela já ouvi 4 trovões!







Espero que veja mais 

P.S: Continua a crescer e dirige-se para Coimbra!!


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2011 às 18:08)

A trovoada está a crescer mais e esta aqui muito perto a este de Setúbal! já vi um belo raio


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Mai 2011 às 18:12)

mas que Calor que esta aqui nas Paivas com o ceu a ficar casa vez mais ameacador.ja em Almada estao agora 27.7c. A maxima foi de 29.2c.


----------



## rfll (16 Mai 2011 às 18:16)

pelo radar do IM vejo um ponto vermelho para os lados de Portalegre... deve estar animado não?....


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2011 às 18:19)

Aqui o vento rodou pra NW/N, é hora da chacina de cumulos por parte do mesmo.

24,2ºC e 62%.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2011 às 18:23)

Neste momento estou a ver o nimbocumulo mais enxoriçado que alguma vez presenciei!!! Tem um aspecto muito comico, pena não ter maquina á mão!!

Parece tambem vendo o SAT que a linha de instabilidade a SW/W de Setubal está cada vez mais alongada... venha ela rechiadinha!!!


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2011 às 18:32)

25,3ºC e a humidade subiu esta nos 52%em queda abismal desceu dos 64% em menos de dois minutos ...vi a pouco dois raios lindos grandes ao lado um do outro e neste momento outro trovão


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2011 às 18:33)

miguel disse:


> 25,3ºC e a humidade subiu esta nos 52%em queda abismal desceu dos 64% em menos de dois minutos ...vi a pouco dois raios lindos grandes ao lado um do outro e neste momento outro trovão



São muito dispersos?! ou muito frequentes entre eles?


Edit: Aproxima-se uma celula acabadinha de sair o forno


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 18:34)

*Atenção:* Alerta amarelo de trovoada 

Aí vem ela .


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2011 às 18:34)

]ToRnAdO[;279419 disse:
			
		

> São muito dispersos?! ou muito frequentes entre eles?



já tinha parado agora estou a ouvir de outra trovoada que entretanto se formou na mesma zona a este de Setúbal fazem de longe a longe


----------



## rfll (16 Mai 2011 às 18:35)

o IM acabou de colocar maior parte do país em alerta Amarelo


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2011 às 18:36)

Agora são bem mais frequentes mas longe!!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 18:38)

Nada por enquanto..

A temperatura desceu dos 30ºC para os actuais 27..


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Mai 2011 às 18:40)

Sigo com 29,8ºC, a máxima foi de *30,7ºC*.

Houve um aguaceiro fraco por volta das 11:40, depois nunca mais choveu, embora o céu tenha continuado com períodos de muito nublado, especialmente por Cumulus.

Vejo bem a célula que se está a formar a SE de mim, hoje parece que vai ser em grande!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 18:42)

*TROVOADA* 

1 trovão longe, e pinga.


----------



## rbsmr (16 Mai 2011 às 18:44)

andres disse:


> Que calor
> 
> Máquina pronta e tripé também.. Ainda sonho ..



Podes sonhar: o Sat24 mostra algumas células activas na direcção da região de Lisboa e Setúbal!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 18:45)

rbsmr disse:


> Podes sonhar: o Sat24 mostra algumas células activas na direcção da região de Lisboa e Setúbal!



Entrei no sonho 

Acho estranho uma coisa.. A temperatura teve nos 30ºC, desceu para os 27ºC e agora sobe em força para os 29ºC.. Eu noto na rua o bafo agora


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mai 2011 às 18:46)

Ainda 28,8 ºC e céu muito nublado.

Vento fraco de Norte.

Caiu um aguaceiro moderado mas muito breve durante o final da manhã.


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2011 às 18:55)

Continua trovoada a este e a chuva que cai ali para aquele lado não é brinquedo vejo cordoes negros de chuva e tendo em conta que quando cai uma pinga quase da para encher um copo podem ter uma ideia


----------



## Microburst (16 Mai 2011 às 18:57)

Neste momento cai sobre Almada um aguaceiro forte com granizo, mas ainda nada de trovoada.


----------



## Lightning (16 Mai 2011 às 19:00)

Microburst disse:


> Neste momento cai sobre Almada um aguaceiro forte com granizo, mas ainda nada de trovoada.



É esse aguaceiro que vejo daqui de Corroios, está a descarregar bem aí.


----------



## Relâmpago (16 Mai 2011 às 19:03)

Neste momento, núvens escuras aproximam-se. Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão. As imagens de satélite deixam antever que a região da Grande Lisboa possa ser atravessada por células convectivas. Sim, agora ouvi um trovão

Aí vem ela


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 19:04)

Outro trovão, muito longe .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mai 2011 às 19:07)

Alguma trovoada e 28,7 ºC.

Sem precipitação acumulada, ainda.


----------



## Relâmpago (16 Mai 2011 às 19:09)

Caem pingos grossos, mas não há granizo. Os trovões continuam a cadência muito próxima e mais audível. Está a aproximar-se mais.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 19:11)

Trovões muito longe, mas muito frequentes, é isso ?


----------



## ct5iul (16 Mai 2011 às 19:13)

Boa tarde chuva forte e trovoada pela cidade de lisboa Ajuda 
WEBCAM
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 19:14)

andres disse:


> Que calor
> 
> Máquina pronta e tripé também.. Ainda sonho ..





Também ja tenho ali tudo preparado, comprei o tripé de propósito 

Muito escuro para Leste e há pouco ouvi um trovão mas muito ao longe...


----------



## dASk (16 Mai 2011 às 19:14)

daqui é bem visível a cortina desse aguaceiro de Almada... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Mai 2011 às 19:14)

O ar esta irrespiravel por aqui. Caiu um aguaceiro que fez aumentar a humidade mad praticamente nao baixou a temperatura. Ha momentos 26.6c.


----------



## NfrG (16 Mai 2011 às 19:15)

Trovões constantes, embora que, ainda ao longe. 
Chove moderadamente.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 19:15)

PedroAfonso disse:


> O ar esta irrespiravel por aqui. Caiu um aguaceiro que fez aumentar a humidade mad praticamente nao baixou a temperatura. Ha momentos 26.6c.



Não se pode.

27,0ºC e 60% HR.


----------



## rfll (16 Mai 2011 às 19:15)

impressionante queda de granizo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mai 2011 às 19:16)

Boas!

Cheguei agora a casa  e deparo-me com uma grande escuridão a SE, já estou a ouvi-la, parece ser forte e muito consecutiva


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2011 às 19:18)

Aqui vai pingando e ficando cada vez mais negro.

23,8ºC e vento fraco de N/NNE.


----------



## Lousano (16 Mai 2011 às 19:18)

Boa tarde.

A Oeste vê-se uma cortina de chuva e ouvem-se trovões. Parece aproximar-se daqui.

Tactual: 25,9ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Mai 2011 às 19:19)

Vamos ter um final de tarde, noite e quem sabe madrugada bem animados, há muita energia, instabilidade, humidade e calor, vêm-se boas células em formação tanto no mar como em terra.

Sigo com 29ºC e 1016 hPa, estive na rua e vou voltar p'ra lá, a célula cresce bem, mas movimenta-se devagar, agora é que está a chegar.

Ouvi alguns trovões ao longe, e deu para ver bem como a célula em Almada está a descarregar bem!


----------



## Microburst (16 Mai 2011 às 19:20)

Sucedem-se os trovões, mas a Leste e Norte aqui de Almada. Como o Pedro disse, está irrespirável, um abafo só. O aguaceiro apenas fez descer dos 28,8ºC para os 27,9ºC. 

Estive a ver o Sat24 e o verdadeiro festival não é aquele que se aproxima de Sudoeste em direcção à região da Grande Lisboa?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2011 às 19:21)

Por aqui começa a cair forte... e relampagos frequentes!!  Pingos de um tamanho enorme... e á velocidade que as nuvens andam é para dar flashfloads...

Muito calor!!

Está a ficar um mimo!!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 19:21)

Trovão abafado, mas potente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2011 às 19:23)

Edit: Chove torrencialmente!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2011 às 19:23)

Já se vão vendo uns flashes e ouvindo uns trovões, o aguaceiro intensefica-se.

0.2 mm e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mai 2011 às 19:23)

Trovoada forte e rain rate máximo de 137,2 mm/h há instantes.

Começou a chover com a temperatura acima dos 28,5 ºC.


----------



## dahon (16 Mai 2011 às 19:24)

Trovoada em Coimbra. No Estádio ainda não chove mas já se vê a cortina de chuva a chegar, vem lá uma bela duma carga de água.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2011 às 19:25)

granizo!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 19:25)

Ouvem-se bem !

Frente de rajada com chuva.


----------



## dASk (16 Mai 2011 às 19:28)

uma pergunta aquilo que está no mar vem para aqui? é que parece que vai subindo o litoral mas n chega a entrar em terra... digam-me se estou enganado!?!


----------



## ct5iul (16 Mai 2011 às 19:28)

Em 5 minutos cairam 6.0mm 

Temp actual 22.3ºC 19:25
Pressão: 1008.1Hpa 19:25
Intensidade do Vento: 7.2 km/h 19:25
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 21.2ºC 19:25
Humidade Relativa:70% 19:25
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 6.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 6.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 19:25
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2011 às 19:30)

Acalmou... e já fez pequenas inundaçoes... Neste momento chove moderado!!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2011 às 19:32)

andres disse:


> Frente de rajada com chuva.





Aqui depois de um aguaceiro forte, acumulei 2,8 mm.

Caíram alguma pequenas pedras mas foram muito poucas.


----------



## jorge1990 (16 Mai 2011 às 19:33)

Boas

Por aqui céu escuro e já se começa a ouvir trovoada.


----------



## tucha (16 Mai 2011 às 19:33)

Forte trovoada com grande aguaceiro e e queda de granizo (terá durado uns 5 minutos) á meia hora atrás. Alguns relampagos, e vento fraco....
De momento (19.32) a chuva amainou, mas o céu tornou-se todo "branco" de repente, e a trovoada a nivel de som  continua se bem que menos intensa e mais espaçado o som...


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 19:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui depois de um aguaceiro forte, acumulei 2,8 mm.
> 
> Caíram alguma pequenas pedras mas foram muito poucas.
> 
> URL]



Frente de rajada acompanhada por chuva.. 

24.0ºC


----------



## amarusp (16 Mai 2011 às 19:34)

Ceu parcialmente nublado, com o som da trovoada.


----------



## Lousano (16 Mai 2011 às 19:34)

dahon disse:


> Trovoada em Coimbra. No Estádio ainda não chove mas já se vê a cortina de chuva a chegar, vem lá uma bela duma carga de água.



Exacto, e desloca-se em direcção a Penacova.


----------



## windchill (16 Mai 2011 às 19:34)

Animação vista para lá da Arrábida... será?! 

http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/912/dsc5816w.jpg


----------



## Microburst (16 Mai 2011 às 19:36)

Célula a Sul de Setúbal bem visível de Almada pois está a reflectir a luz solar. Entretanto continuo à espera de novidades da linha de instabilidade que vem de Sudoeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2011 às 19:37)

andres disse:


> Frente de rajada acompanhada por chuva..



Sim, já entendi, normalmente costumo ler mais o nome em inglês mas está correcto


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2011 às 19:37)

Atenção á linha de instabilidade que se aproxima em direcção á região de Lisboa!!!


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2011 às 19:38)

Chuva forte e trovoada em Odivelas também.
1mm para já.
Temperatura nos 24,5ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 19:40)

O 1º grande estrondo do dia, espero de muitos !


----------



## F_R (16 Mai 2011 às 19:40)

Ela tava a espera que chegasse a casa.

Alguma chuva, muitos trovões e relâmpagos, continua desde cerca das 7 horas

Já deu foi para ficar sem tv e algum tempo sem internet

Máxima 29.2ºC

Agora 21.6ºC


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 19:41)

Célula a Norte de Setúbal:


----------



## dASk (16 Mai 2011 às 19:41)

aquela célula que vemos aqui da margem sul sobre Setúbal formou-se a pouco tempo! tem um optimo aspecto com o sol a incidir-lhe.. veremos para onde se desloca.. e continuo a perguntar se aquela linha de instabilidade no mar sempre vem para aqui....!


----------



## meteo (16 Mai 2011 às 19:42)

Boa tarde!


Em Cais do Sodre ha 30 minutos atras apanhei trovoada e chuva moderada. Dia abafadissimo, e com pouco vento so podia dar nisto!

Em Oeiras neste momento ceu muito nublado,nada de precipitaçao...


----------



## windchill (16 Mai 2011 às 19:42)

Óptimo presságio!!

http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/9702/dsc5818w.jpg


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2011 às 19:44)

Vento muito forte em Odivelas!
6mm.

Chuva forte e trovoada.


----------



## windchill (16 Mai 2011 às 19:49)

Anda a passar tudo ao lado....


----------



## dahon (16 Mai 2011 às 19:50)

Por Coimbra o principal da festa passou a sul da cidade infelizmente.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2011 às 19:51)

Alguma trovoada, também por aqui, mas apenas chuva fraca a moderada.

Temperatura em queda rápida, nos 21,7ºC neste momento.

Ainda não acumulei qualquer precipitação, e a máxima foi de *28,0ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mai 2011 às 19:54)

Célula que atinge agora zona de Odivelas:







Por cá nem um pingo...


----------



## Fantkboy (16 Mai 2011 às 19:58)

chuva forte, vento moderado e trovoada por odivelas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Mai 2011 às 19:58)

Por aqui nada de trovoada, apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos que cairam e não acumularam nada, mas o céu em redor está bonito está.


----------



## amarusp (16 Mai 2011 às 19:59)

Lousa..




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lightning (16 Mai 2011 às 20:06)

Foi possível fazer alguns registos fotográficos da célula que está a provocar todo este _alarido._ 

Mais tarde divulgo as fotos, juntamente com as que ainda hei-de tirar... 

É a loucura total, o detector não pára de registar DEA's, tendo já atingido um pico máximo de 88 descargas por minuto às 19:32h. O ar está muito instável e imprevisível.


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 20:07)

já os oiço embora muito roucos!


----------



## Mix (16 Mai 2011 às 20:11)

Boas pessoal... Maior tempestade que já vi em toda a minha vida aqui em ferreira do zêzere...

Muita trovoada, mas mesmo muita que ainda continua, granizo que parecia neve a cair, foi muita quantidade e o tal intenso mas muito vento que durou uns 5 min em que as arvores dobravam quase até ao chão....

Chuva então foi tanta que nunca vi nada assim aqui...

Há relatos de um mini tornado aqui na zona... mas ATENÇÃO, são apenas RELATOS.. Quando tiver certezas aviso... 

Continuam grandes formações aqui.. está estacionária esta célula..


----------



## Microburst (16 Mai 2011 às 20:11)

Tudo muito escuro a Sudoeste e Oeste. Será que a linha de instabilidade ainda nos chega a atingir ou passará ao lado?


----------



## F_R (16 Mai 2011 às 20:11)

E continua

Relâmpagos com menos de 1 minuto de intervalo entre eles

3.6mm acumulados


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2011 às 20:11)

Intensidade da precipitação às 18h40:
O vermelho mesmo aqui por cima.






Foi uma valente carga de água, com muita trovoada à mistura e vento muito forte durante um curto período de tempo.

14mm acumulados.

Estrada neste estado:






Desde 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 que não via a água da estrada subir para o passeio.


----------



## lsalvador (16 Mai 2011 às 20:13)

Mix disse:


> Boas pessoal... Maior tempestade que já vi em toda a minha vida aqui em ferreira do zêzere...
> 
> Muita trovoada, mas mesmo muita que ainda continua, granizo que parecia neve a cair, foi muita quantidade e o tal intenso mas muito vento que durou uns 5 min em que as arvores dobravam quase até ao chão....
> 
> ...


~

A estação da CM registou ate ao momento 59,6mm e rajada maxima de vento 57.2Km/h


----------



## Lightning (16 Mai 2011 às 20:15)

Chove fraco aqui.

Temperatura nos 25,5ºC e HR nos 33%. Já ouvi uns quantos trovões.


----------



## David sf (16 Mai 2011 às 20:15)

Em Alfragide por volta das 19 horas, dez minutos de chuva torrencial deixaram vários lençóis de água na estrada. Neste momento uma boa trovoada na zona de Sintra, vê-se a cortina de chuva bastante perto, mas não chove aqui onde estou, perto da Tabaqueira. Mas não deve faltar muito. Ambiente muito tropical, quente e humido.

Edit: Cai um relâmpago muito perto, e já chove.


----------



## lsalvador (16 Mai 2011 às 20:17)

A noroeste de Tomar esta assim.....


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mai 2011 às 20:20)

Lightning disse:


> * HR nos 33%.*



Achei o valor de HR muito baixo e fui ver os extremos dos últimos dias. O teu sensor de HR já era. Sofre de "OREGONigite"


----------



## Mix (16 Mai 2011 às 20:20)

lsalvador disse:


> ~
> 
> A estação da CM registou ate ao momento 59,6mm e rajada maxima de vento 57.2Km/h



Rajada máxima de vento não,esses 57,2km/h é a media do vento... A rajada máxima foi de 84,2km/h..


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 20:20)

Trovão mais perto !


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Mai 2011 às 20:21)

Vento a suprar moderado de Norte e a célula a deslocar se de Sul para Norte.
Vejo imensos trovoes a Este e alguns tb a Sul.
Já viram no radar do IM a festa que vai para o interior centro???


----------



## NfrG (16 Mai 2011 às 20:21)

Bem, 1 hora de muita trovoada, a chuva, essa, também caiu com muita intensidade.
Por agora tudo muito mais calmo, trovões só muito de vez em quando mas ainda não acabou.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mai 2011 às 20:22)

Mix disse:


> Rajada máxima de vento não,esses 57,2km/h é a media do vento... A rajada máxima foi de 84,2km/h..



Deve ter sido um downburst violentíssimo. Toca a relatar no meteoglobal


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Mai 2011 às 20:22)

Mix disse:


> Rajada máxima de vento não,esses 57,2km/h é a media do vento... A rajada máxima foi de 84,2km/h..



CM?? isso é onde?


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 20:23)

Suponho, camara municipal ?   

Trovões mais frequentes e audiveis, dispersos.

PS: Já se sentem forte..


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Mai 2011 às 20:26)

olá

A manhã já se mostrava instável e até meio da tarde sem grandes alterações, eis que pingos grossos se começaram a precipitar acompanhados de alguma trovoada que até ao momento se mostrou pouco expressiva. De momento parece quase extinguir-se.
Vento fraco a moderado morno e aparentemente seco de ESE sobretudo durante a manhã, por agora mantém-se fraco de E.

Via telemóvel o cenário aqui por casa era assim pelas 19:20h.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mai 2011 às 20:27)

Trovoada frequente a Leste daqui. No radar é a célula que se deslocou de Setúbal para norte.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 20:29)

Que abafado !!

Trovoada frequente, chuva moderada e vento moderado..

Trópicos


----------



## Lightning (16 Mai 2011 às 20:31)

Pessoal não confiem nem se orientem pelos valores de Humidade Relativa da minha estação. O sensor pifou... 

Quanto ao resto das variáveis continuam todas fiáveis.


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Mai 2011 às 20:32)

Aqui nada de nada, mas a célula está a aproximar se.
Espero alguma festa porque neste momento é só trovoes a Sudeste e o sol a dar as últimas por hoje.
Que belas fotos eu tirava com estes trovoes mas a maquina está a arranjar.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 20:32)

Óptimo !!

Chuva forte e trovoada. 

24.0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 20:34)

Inexplicável a quantidade de chuva !

Chuva forte, do nada virou 4,5mm e trovoada !


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Mai 2011 às 20:35)

Aqui a célula está mais próxima mas por enquanto é só velas passar ao lado.
Aguardaremos pelos próximos minutos para ver o ke isto vai dar.


----------



## dahon (16 Mai 2011 às 20:37)

Vem-se mammatus brutais em Coimbra.







É pena a qualidade da foto mas o telemóvel não dá para mais.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 20:38)

5mm e acalma...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2011 às 20:38)

dahon disse:


> Vem-se mammatus brutais em Coimbra.



ESPECTACULAR


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Mai 2011 às 20:41)

A temperatura desce a pique neste momento para os 21ºC depois de uma máxima de 29ºC
A célula desloca se muito lentamente mas espero que não perca a força antes de chegar pelo menos aki a Torres Vedras.


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Mai 2011 às 20:41)

Excelente, Dahon. Não é todos os dias que se vê uma imagem tão esclarecedora do que se passa por aí.

Continua o final de tarde de ananases aqui em Almada. 23.7ºC e 65% de humidade. A trovoada e a chuva têm-se ficado para já apenas a norte de Lisboa.

EDIT: E eis que vejo um relâmpago.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 20:42)

Pedro, BRUTAAAL.

Foi um enorme trovão os alarmes tocam e foi de saltar da cadeira. Tudo estremeceu !


----------



## Microburst (16 Mai 2011 às 20:42)

E que relâmpago, juntamente com um valente trovão.


----------



## dASk (16 Mai 2011 às 20:43)

até que enfim que também cai forte pela Moita agora...


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Mai 2011 às 20:43)

Aqui nada mas a temperatura cai para os 19ºC.
Pode ser um bom indicio ou não.
Vamos ver no que dá


----------



## dahon (16 Mai 2011 às 20:43)

Mais uma:





De referir que se vêem pequenos relâmpagos entre elas mas não se ouvem trovões.


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Mai 2011 às 20:48)

andres disse:


> Pedro, BRUTAAAL.
> 
> Foi um enorme trovão os alarmes tocam e foi de saltar da cadeira. Tudo estremeceu !




Sim, para o Montijo está novamente intenso, cortinas de chuva e relâmpagos na direcção da base 6.


----------



## LuisFilipe (16 Mai 2011 às 20:49)

dahon moras na quinta da maia? pelo menos parece...

em coimbra esta bonito sim sr


----------



## Vince (16 Mai 2011 às 20:49)

Outros mammatus da mesma célula que passou em Coimbra


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 20:55)

Fortissima enxurrada de água !!!


----------



## dahon (16 Mai 2011 às 20:56)

LuisFilipe disse:


> dahon moras na quinta da maia? pelo menos parece...
> 
> em coimbra esta bonito sim sr



Exactamente.

Nunca vi um céu assim na minha vida é mammatus por todo céu.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2011 às 20:56)

Amadora,

Chove moderado, e ve-se alguns raios a N e a E... e algum barulho tambem, mas muito ao longe!! Quero mais e melhor!!


----------



## mortagua (16 Mai 2011 às 20:56)

Do lado de Leiria (S) está a trovejar, relâmpagos frequentes 
 Irei fazer um pequeno vídeo.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2011 às 20:57)

Precipitação acumulada entre as 19h e as 20h locais.






12,5mm - Amadora
10,6mm - Benfica
11,0mm - Gago Coutinho

------------

Em Odivelas sigo com 15mm acumulados.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 20:58)

Fortissima enxurrada de água acompanhada por trovoada intensa.. 7mm e conta bem.


----------



## dahon (16 Mai 2011 às 20:59)

Mais uma acaba de tirar.


----------



## amarusp (16 Mai 2011 às 20:59)

Noticia SIC
Forte temporal em Lisboa


----------



## romeupaz (16 Mai 2011 às 21:00)

Leiria: A guerra já se ouve lá ao fundo... A escuridão apoderou-se dos céus! 
Pode seguir em directo no site do meteoleiria.org hihi


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 21:01)

Isto hoje está bem animado 

Tive a filmar e já captei uns 3 ou 4 raios, têm uma cor alaranjada 

Mais tarde partilho


----------



## kikofra (16 Mai 2011 às 21:03)

Enorme tempestade electrica que se pode avistar a alguns kilometros


----------



## Microburst (16 Mai 2011 às 21:05)

Aguaceiro moderado com granizo à mistura por aqui neste momento. Abre-se a janela e tem-se a impressão que dentro de casa está mais fresco.


----------



## Mix (16 Mai 2011 às 21:06)

kikofra disse:


> Enorme tempestade electrica que se pode avistar a alguns kilometros



É aqui  grande tempestade eléctrica.. entao ali para tomar, ui...


----------



## Mix (16 Mai 2011 às 21:09)

Pessoal até agora não me chegou nada aos ouvidos de um tornado/mini tornado, mas fui dar uma volta pela vila e há muitas inundações ( numa vila que fica num alto, por isso imaginem o que choveu ) e tambem muitos ramos, folhas, etc no chão... Mais informação aviso-vos..

Neste momento chuvisca e continua uma intensa tempestade eléctrica para todos os quadrantes exepto para leste..


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2011 às 21:10)

Aqui raios enormíssimos 

Nunca tinha visto tal, chove fraco.


----------



## fablept (16 Mai 2011 às 21:11)

kikofra disse:


> Enorme tempestade electrica que se pode avistar a alguns kilometros



A sul de Peniche tambem vejo muita actividade..a ver vamos se chega ao pé da minha casa


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Mai 2011 às 21:14)

Por aqui nada de nada 
A célula está bem negra mas por enquanto não se apresenta nada.
Tenho noticia que algumas partes subterranias(?) estão alagadas devido á forte chuva.


----------



## Fantkboy (16 Mai 2011 às 21:18)

Bem... digo vos uma coisa!
Não tenho nada que me queixar deste mês por enquanto!

Trovoada por aqui! Não está perto mas é bem forte e seca, daquelas que estremece o chão! 

Edit... Woooo que bomba!


----------



## dahon (16 Mai 2011 às 21:19)

Por Coimbra agora que escureceu vêem inúmeros relâmpagos a este.


----------



## romeupaz (16 Mai 2011 às 21:21)

Já começou...  vejam em directo em www.meteoleiria.org


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2011 às 21:21)

Acabou de ocorrer aqui um trovão que parecia um ataque nuclear 

20,8ºC e 4,0 mm.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Mai 2011 às 21:21)

Boas noites, por aqui o aparato eléctrico é de todo os quadrantes e como nunca tinha assistido na vida.


----------



## mortagua (16 Mai 2011 às 21:29)

PANDEMONIO!!!!!!!!!

cada relampago


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2011 às 21:30)

Brutais raios... para todos os gostos!!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Mai 2011 às 21:31)

Por cima de mim tenho abertas. não há direito.

 22ºC há momentos, 0.7 mm e 73%.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2011 às 21:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acabou de ocorrer aqui um trovão que parecia um ataque nuclear
> 
> 20,8ºC e 4,0 mm.



E foi longe... se fosse aqui na nossa zona parecia um sismo!! ainda senti as vibraçoes na parece e no chao!!


----------



## kikofra (16 Mai 2011 às 21:31)

Mix disse:


> É aqui  grande tempestade eléctrica.. entao ali para tomar, ui...



Ja aqui esta a chegar :O Espatacular... Tenho aqui alguns videos de grandes relâmpagos. Bom vou voltar a janela


----------



## windchill (16 Mai 2011 às 21:32)

Não é justo... aqui para já...nada!! Só uns flashes de muito em muito...


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 21:34)

Boas pessoal, aqui começo já a avistar raios a Sul, com trovões ao longe mas que se ouvem bem!


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Mai 2011 às 21:34)

Voltei agora da rua, ainda apanhei a trovoada que se formou a Sul de mim, vi alguns raios relativamente perto, e caiu uma boa carga d'água acompanhada de valentes rajadas! 

De resto a trovoada até se pode considerar fraca por aqui.. 

Por agora acabou, e só deve haver mais do mesmo amanhã...

Sigo com 23,7ºC.


----------



## dASk (16 Mai 2011 às 21:34)

de facto a julgar pelas imagens do radar do meteo a zona centro está sob um verdadeiro ataque eléctrico. Por aqui começei agora a avistar também relâmpagos a sul da arrábida e a dirigirem-se para aqui.. a ver vamos!


----------



## ferreirinha47 (16 Mai 2011 às 21:35)

Boas Noites por aqui chove torrencialmente, com muita actividade electrica À mistura, muita mesmo


----------



## mgarriapa (16 Mai 2011 às 21:37)

bem meus amigos a sul de Santarém é uma coisa do outro mundo os relâmpagos tem menos de 10 segundos de intervalo mas ainda longe daqui!!!


----------



## Aurélio (16 Mai 2011 às 21:38)

Neste momento parece-me que na zona de Lisboa e Setubal não deve ainda durar muito, mas por outro para a zona de leiria todas as baterias e flash das máquinas devem ser apontadas !!
No distrito de Portalegre tb existe grandes concentração de células...


----------



## fablept (16 Mai 2011 às 21:40)

romeupaz disse:


> Já começou...  vejam em directo em www.meteoleiria.org



Já vi na tua webcam belos clarões


----------



## Iuri (16 Mai 2011 às 21:41)

Daqui vê-se Sintra a ser fustigada por relâmpagos de minuto a minuto.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 21:45)

*Atenção:* A margem sul nas próximas horas poderá ser fustigada por chuva forte e trovoada. Se estiver enganado, digam.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2011 às 21:46)

Não sei como fiz mas...cá saiu


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Mai 2011 às 21:48)

Trovão abafado, parece estar a aproximar-se algo mais..


----------



## GonçaloMPB (16 Mai 2011 às 21:49)

andres disse:


> *Atenção:* A margem sul nas próximas horas poderá ser fustigada por chuva forte e trovoada. Se estiver enganado, digam.


Hum... Algo me diz que vai passar mais a norte da Margem Sul.

Diria que o eixo Lisboa - Santarém e talvez Leiria, é que vai levar com a carga toda.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 21:50)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Hum... Algo me diz que vai passar mais a norte da Margem Sul.
> 
> Diria que o eixo Lisboa - Santarém e talvez Leiria, é que vai levar com a carga toda.



Radar 

23ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mai 2011 às 21:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não sei como fiz mas...cá saiu



Muito bom!!


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Mai 2011 às 21:51)

Confirmo, vejo relâmpagos a Sul.


----------



## mortagua (16 Mai 2011 às 21:54)

À cerca de 1h eram relâmpagos a cada 5segundos +-, agora já estão a escassear!
Zona de Leiria e Tomar é onde me parece que a trovoada está!

Alguém que me confirme.


----------



## romeupaz (16 Mai 2011 às 21:55)

fablept disse:


> Já vi na tua webcam belos clarões



Brutal

Os videos ficam registados em http://pt.justin.tv/qwertyleiria/videos
podem ser vistos posteriormente tal como ao vivo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2011 às 21:56)

Muito bom mesmo Mario... Tambem ando de volta aqui de um video, com bons raios por sinal...

Parece que lá vem mais uma celula em direcção a esta zona ainda na zona de Setubal!!

Tempo para recuperar as pilhas!!


----------



## zejorge (16 Mai 2011 às 21:57)

Olá
Está de novo a regressar. Cai agora forte aguaceiro.
As descargas são fortes e espaçadas talvez de 3 em 3 minutos. Acumulado até agora 7,1mm


----------



## romeupaz (16 Mai 2011 às 21:57)

Podem também usar o chat e video aqui: http://pt.justin.tv/qwertyleiria?ut...k&utm_source=meteo.romeupaz.com#/w/1213981888

apesar de já estar mais calmo... :S


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2011 às 21:58)

*Mau tempo: Várias lojas do Colombo encerradas (actual.)*



> A forte chuva que caiu em Lisboa levou ao encerramento de várias lojas do Centro Comercial Colombo. Os três pisos têm áreas isoladas que, poderão estar livres, dentro de duas horas.
> 
> A água da chuva «entrou muito rápido» pela entrada do jardim interior do Centro Comercial Colombo, em Lisboa, e algumas lojas ficaram «inundadas», relataram à Lusa vários comerciantes.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2011 às 22:00)

Boa foto Mário!

As descargas a oeste têm sido de facto impressionantes.

Até máquinas reles como uma sony dcs-w85 conseguem hoje apanhar raios. É preciso é um pouco de sorte. 





(candeeiros públicos a estragar o canto da foto) 
------------------

*24,5mm* na EMA de Ansião!


----------



## Relâmpago (16 Mai 2011 às 22:00)

Segundo o DEA do IM, registaram-se muito poucas descargas nuvem/solo na região de Lisboa até ao momento.


----------



## manganao (16 Mai 2011 às 22:01)

ppl ta a chegar ca a trovoada


----------



## DRC (16 Mai 2011 às 22:01)

Esta célula que afectou Lisboa e arredores segue já para Norte mas parece estar a querer formar-se mais uma célula na zona de Setúbal e a Sul/Sudoeste dessa cidade.


----------



## manganao (16 Mai 2011 às 22:04)

e com força!!!!!!


----------



## windchill (16 Mai 2011 às 22:04)

Venha ela!!


----------



## Lightning (16 Mai 2011 às 22:08)

Também fotografei 3 ou 4 relâmpagos, são poucos mas bons, para o lado de Lisboa. As fotos precisam de um pouco de edição, já que não foi fácil dada a iluminação toda da rua. 

Mesmo assim as fotos ficaram bem nítidas graças a ter conseguido apanhar um ponto de focagem fixo.

Mais tarde coloco aqui as fotos. Por agora relâmpagos só 1 ou 2 de 10 em 10 mins. Valeu a pena, ainda levei com umas gotas de chuva mas nada de especial. 

EDIT 22:08 - Fiz zoom no detector para terem uma melhor ideia de onde se encontram as trovoadas. Sigam em http://www.tempoemcorroios.com/


----------



## lsalvador (16 Mai 2011 às 22:15)

mortagua disse:


> À cerca de 1h eram relâmpagos a cada 5segundos +-, agora já estão a escassear!
> Zona de Leiria e Tomar é onde me parece que a trovoada está!
> 
> Alguém que me confirme.



Sim, esta a trovejar e a chover.

Podes seguir em http://www.meteotomar.info


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 22:15)

Boas pessoal, raios que apanhei com um print screen a filmagens com uma HP de 7 MP. Consegui o que pude e deixo já aqui algumas para arregalar os olhos também 





Isto não são lightning ball's ?  de Seguida a isto vê-se o raio


----------



## windchill (16 Mai 2011 às 22:19)

Gueiras, grandes fotos! Essa primeira está muito boa!


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 22:20)

windchill disse:


> Gueiras, grandes fotos! Essa primeira está muito boa!



Obrigado ...mas é *Geiras*, tão-se sempre a enganar


----------



## F_R (16 Mai 2011 às 22:20)

se a quiserem podem levar.

Já faltou a luz se bem que é sempre bom ouvir este barulho


----------



## windchill (16 Mai 2011 às 22:22)

Geiras disse:


> Obrigado ...mas é *Geiras*, tão-se sempre a enganar



Ups... sorry!!


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Mai 2011 às 22:22)

Boas fotos Geiras, não são lightning balls, lightning balls é tal e qual como o nome indica, uma bola brilhante que percorre o céu durante um período.

23ºC e um estranho ronco que apesar de não ver nenhum relâmpago, não pára!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 22:23)

JoãoPT disse:


> Boas fotos Geiras, não são lightning balls, lightning balls é tal e qual como o nome indica, uma bola brilhante que percorre o céu durante um período.
> 
> 23ºC e um estranho ronco que apesar de não ver nenhum relâmpago, não pára!



É um ronco que nao para sim..


----------



## Lightning (16 Mai 2011 às 22:25)

Por agora as delícias do freguês estão feitas, com uma trovoada capturada em fotos. As entradas: vento nulo, tempo agradável na rua e apenas caiu uma ou outra gota enquanto eu fotografava. O prato principal foi servido ao longe, mas bem apresentado. 

A sobremesa, espero-a mais tarde, e que seja bem por cima de Corroios... 

Por agora a temperatura está nos 22,7ºC e o vento continua fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Microburst (16 Mai 2011 às 22:28)

Que raio, também ouço daqui esse ronco. A princípio julguei que como o vento está de Leste fosse alguma aeronave da BA6 a preparar-se para descolar, mas a base aérea está calma e sem sinal de actividade de momento. 

Mas vai haver mais alguma coisa aqui para esta zona? É que eu estou com abertas que até dão para ver a quase Lua cheia.


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 22:28)

eheh obrigado Joãopt 

Por aqui chove de forma fraca a moderada com pingas bastante grossas, 2.2mm acumulados e temperatura nos 20.4ºC.

Máxima de *29.9ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mai 2011 às 22:29)

Fica um dos registos do radar desta noite. Não é todos os dias que se vê algo parecido:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PacificMoon (16 Mai 2011 às 22:34)

Boas! Por Sintra (zona do Cabriz) foi um temporal dos diabos entre as 20:30 e as 21:30  Trovoada fortissima, chuva intensa, assustador! Agora parece que amainou  Aproveito para vos felicitar a todos pelo forum que acompanho ha mais de 1 ano


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Mai 2011 às 22:36)

Que estrondo que fez agora a sul de cá


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 22:37)

HotSpot, vi um grande raio para esses lados, certo ?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Mai 2011 às 22:38)

já pinga. e continua a festa


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mai 2011 às 22:41)

PacificMoon disse:


> Boas! Por Sintra (zona do Cabriz) foi um temporal dos diabos entre as 20:30 e as 21:30  Trovoada fortissima, chuva intensa, assustador! Agora parece que amainou  Aproveito para vos felicitar a todos pelo forum que acompanho ha mais de 1 ano



Bem vindo. Já agora lanço um apelo a todos os outros que nos acompanham e ainda não estão registados. Todos os relatos são importantes. 



andres disse:


> HotSpot, vi um grande raio para esses lados, certo ?



Não dei por nada. Dentro de casa não vejo o relâmpago e não ouvi trovoada.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2011 às 22:42)

Os relâmpagos continuam a suceder-se a NE daqui.

4,2 mm e 18,6ºC.

Bem vindo pacifcmoon


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2011 às 22:50)

Em Setubal so chuva e mais chuva nada de trovoadas  vou com 4,2mm acumulados

temperatura de 20,1ºC, espero que amanha a noite tenha mais sorte


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mai 2011 às 23:10)

Pela Moita nada de especial. Umas trovoadas e uns aguaceiros moderados.

Acumulados 2,0 mm. Amanhã há mais (ou ainda hoje).


----------



## mgarriapa (16 Mai 2011 às 23:12)

por Santarém vento moderado, chuva moderada a forte a trovoada mais espaçada e dispersa.


----------



## Lightning (16 Mai 2011 às 23:14)

Isto foi o que a noite me deu até agora. Espero que gostem.

Só as duas primeiras fotos é que têm edição. A terceira não lhe toquei. Nada de especial, mas vale sempre a pena.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mai 2011 às 23:15)

Lightning disse:


> Isto foi o que a noite me deu até agora. Espero que gostem.
> 
> Só as duas primeiras fotos é que têm edição. A terceira não lhe toquei. Nada de especial, mas vale sempre a pena.



Muito boas!!! Excelentes!


----------



## kelinha (16 Mai 2011 às 23:18)

dahon disse:


> Por Coimbra o principal da festa passou a sul da cidade infelizmente.



Às 19h10 saí do trabalho, junto ao Tamoeiro, e segui para o coimbra shopping. E quem diria que lá havia festa rija! A rotunda da Leroy Merlin parecia um rio, assim como os meus pés quando saí do carro, já que andava de sandálias


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2011 às 23:20)

ecobcg disse:


> Muito boas!!! Excelentes!



Concordo


----------



## windchill (16 Mai 2011 às 23:20)

Lightning, muito boas fotos, parabéns!


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mai 2011 às 23:21)

Excelentes fotos. Partilhei alguns no FaceBook do MeteoPT.com


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2011 às 23:26)

Por aqui já cai umas pingas outra vez...

Grandes fotos...quem me dera ter uma cam assim...


----------



## shli30396 (16 Mai 2011 às 23:27)

Foi um dia de barriga cheia, e continua, mas já tudo muito mais calmo.
Aqui estão umas fotos que consegui... desculpem a pouca qualidade e o vidro fechado, foi o que se pode arranjar no momento 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Feito... vamos ver se haverá algo mais de madrugada, mas não me está a parecer, pelo menos aqui por esta zona. Fiquem bem. 




Lightning disse:


> Isto foi o que a noite me deu até agora. Espero que gostem.
> 
> Só as duas primeiras fotos é que têm edição. A terceira não lhe toquei. Nada de especial, mas vale sempre a pena.



Imagens excelentes


----------



## squidward (16 Mai 2011 às 23:33)

Por aqui já choveu bem há cerca de meia-hora atrás e alguma trovoada à mistura. Por agora vai-se ouvindo alguns trovões, pois pelo radar parece-me que vem ai "molho".

PS: Grandes FOTOS!!


----------



## Tornado_Pombal (16 Mai 2011 às 23:34)

Boa noite

para os entendidos, o que se pode esperar para esta madrugada na zona de Pombal? 
Estão a formar-se mais células de trovoada?


----------



## squidward (16 Mai 2011 às 23:54)

as trovoadas estão muito perto agora.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,8ºC

Mín - 18,3ºC

Precipitação - 4,2 mm


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2011 às 00:08)

Em Odivelas vai pingando, mas as trovoadas deixaram de marcar presença há já algum tempo.

A precipitação acumulada ontem foi de 17mm.

O vento sopra agora fraco a moderado de NE.

---------

Depois da forte chuvada, uns raios de sol:


----------



## Mix (17 Mai 2011 às 00:18)

Por aqui o acumulado de ontem foram uns incriveis 65,7mm !! 

Por agora vai chuvendo... 

Trovoada, so' de vez em quando, para o lado de tomar..


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 00:20)

Tudo muito mais calmo por aqui, não dou conta de trovoada e não chove.

O acumulado de ontem foi de 4.2mm.

Agora estão 18.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## nelson972 (17 Mai 2011 às 00:21)

Chove de novo, agora moderadamente.
Já não troveja.

Tirei algumas fotos, mas o local não é bom. 













Depois deste, voltei para dentro de casa   ....


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Mai 2011 às 00:21)

Extremos de ontem, dia 16:

Temp:

Máx: *30,7ºC*

Mín: *18,5ºC*


Sigo com 21,3ºC, 1020 hPa e vento fraco, ainda à pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro moderado de curta duração.


Deixo aqui uma foto da célula que deu alguma trovoada aqui, ainda um pouco longe e a descarregar bem:


----------



## Fábio Silva (17 Mai 2011 às 00:26)

por camarate caiu há pouco um aguaceiro moderado mas já não chove, começou foi a levantar muito vento


----------



## rfll (17 Mai 2011 às 00:38)

deixo aqui 2 registos


----------



## squidward (17 Mai 2011 às 00:40)

aqui de repente acalmou tudo...apenas pinga


----------



## rfll (17 Mai 2011 às 00:41)

como carrego as fotos? alguém me podia ajudar. obrigado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mai 2011 às 00:46)

rfll disse:


> como carrego as fotos? alguém me podia ajudar. obrigado



Aqui pode fazer o upload de fotos:

http://imageshack.us/


_____________________

Tudo calmo por agora!!


----------



## rfll (17 Mai 2011 às 01:00)

não estão nada de especial foi o que consegui


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mai 2011 às 01:13)

rfll disse:


> não estão nada de especial foi o que consegui



Para se puder visualizar as fotos tem de colocar o link alternativo caso não efectuar o registo nesse site, senão ninguem consegue ver as fotos!

Onde diz: Codigo do Forum!


_____________-

Amadora,

Ceu muito nublado, vento moderado com rajadas fortes!!


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 01:25)

O vento já esteve fraco mas agora está a tornar-se moderado com rajadas de E.

Máxima até ao momento de 23km/h (hoje, dia 17)

Sigo com 19.3ºC e 89%HR.
Pressão atmosférica de 1019mb.

EDIT: 31km/h.

01:33 - Começa a chuviscar.


----------



## F_R (17 Mai 2011 às 08:36)

Bom dia

Mínima 15.6ºC
Agora 16.4ºC

5.2mm acumulados hoje


----------



## NfrG (17 Mai 2011 às 08:45)

Bom dia

Ontem entre as 19:00 e as 22:00 a chuva caíu, por vezes, com muita intensidade, sempre com muita trovoada.
Depois desse período o tempo acalmou e não me parece que durante a noite tenha havido festa para estes lados.

Parabéns a todos pelas fotos, estão muito bem conseguidas!


----------



## Teles (17 Mai 2011 às 10:09)

Boas , ontem a forte trovoada que se fez sentir aqui na região ,deixou entre as 22:00 e 00:00 o total de 20,8mm , hoje conta já com 6,0mm até ao momento


----------



## Lousano (17 Mai 2011 às 10:11)

Bom dia.

Boas fotos, pessoal! 

O dia acordou com céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Tactual: 18,8ºC

Extremos dos últimos 3 dias:

14
Tmax : 28,8ºC
Tmin  : 15,2ºC

15
Tmax : 29,8ºC
Tmin  : 12,8ºC

16
Tmax : 30,9ºC
Tmin  : 13,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2011 às 10:12)

*Chuva provoca inundações em Ferreira do Zêzere*


> Ferreira do Zêzere foi o concelho do distrito de Santarém mais afectado pelo vento e precipitação intensa ocorridos na segunda-feira à noite, com registo de numerosas inundações em edifícios, disse à agência Lusa fonte da protecção civil.
> 
> Segundo o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém, os bombeiros foram chamados para retirar água em edifícios municipais do concelho, como o pavilhão municipal, centro cultural, biblioteca, cave do cine teatro, e outros (um mini mercado), tendo-se ainda registado a queda de uma árvore.
> 
> ...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Mai 2011 às 11:56)

Como tinha dito, e olhando aqui a realidade de Setúbal, o espectáculo passou a Norte daqui.

Pelo menos não ouvi nada até à 1h.


----------



## zejorge (17 Mai 2011 às 12:08)

Bom dia

Os extremos de *ontem*
TMáxima          *30,7º*
TMin.              *14,0º*
Precipitação     19,3 mm

Neste momento sigo com 21,9º pressão 1018,4hpa e uma precipitação acumulada de 3,8 mm. O vento é fraco de quadrante SE c/ 8 kmh.


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Mai 2011 às 12:17)

Mínima de 18,2ºC.

Sigo com 28,2ºC, vento fraco, 1018 hPa e céu muito nublado.

Mais uma tarde que promete.


----------



## Mix (17 Mai 2011 às 12:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Chuva provoca inundações em Ferreira do Zêzere*



Boas.. Aí está a prova do que falei ontem.. 

Por agora céu nublado, tendo cerca das 11h20m caindo uns pingos.. 

Durante a noite apenas chuviscou..


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mai 2011 às 12:58)

Boas.. Não estou em casa e esta net é lentissima...

Poderiam-me dizer o que nos espera a partir das 18h e noite a dentro ? Obrigado 

Céu encoberto, algumas abertas.


----------



## F_R (17 Mai 2011 às 13:25)

Céu nublado e 23.2ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2011 às 14:36)

Primeiro aguaceiro da tarde aqui.
Apesar disso o sol vai também brilhando.

24,2ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Mai 2011 às 15:28)

Em Setúbal o sol brilha bastante e aqui no Bairro do Liceu não há uma única nuvem no Céu.

Isto estava mesmo a pedir uma Figueirinha, mas raio de trabalhos académicos...


----------



## squidward (17 Mai 2011 às 15:56)

ali para os lados do Montejunto, a coisa deve de estar "feia"


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mai 2011 às 16:07)

squidward disse:


> ali para os lados do Montejunto, a coisa deve de estar "feia"



Pois parece, está uma bela célula lá.


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 16:47)

Algumas fotos de há pouco:

Este




Nordeste


----------



## franco (17 Mai 2011 às 17:03)

De facto,pela encosta sul do Montejunto, caiu um aguaceiro brutal, não tenho maneira de contabilizar o _rain rate_, mas se não foi record, andou perto!!!


----------



## squidward (17 Mai 2011 às 17:28)

por aqui já chove e ouvi 1 trovão


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 17:49)

Mais algumas










Máxima: *27.7ºC*
Mínima: *17.8ºC*
Precip:* 0mm*


----------



## Lightning (17 Mai 2011 às 17:56)

Boas fotos, Geiras. Também vi algumas formações há pouco, parecidas a essas que fotografaste.

---

Céu pouco nublado , e vêem-se umas torres brutais na direcção do Interior.  Temperatura nos 23,3ºC com vento fraco, variável.

Estou ansioso por esta madrugada e pelo dia de amanhã...


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 17:58)

Lightning disse:


> Boas fotos, Geiras. Também vi algumas formações há pouco, parecidas a essas que fotografaste.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Obrigado 

Não és o único, só tenho pena de amanha ter que me levantar cedo...

______

Neste momento estão 23.8ºC.


----------



## squidward (17 Mai 2011 às 17:58)

chove agora com mais força e os trovões bem mais audíveis.


----------



## windchill (17 Mai 2011 às 18:04)

Aqui pela Amora, e para não variar muito, é vê-las a passar pelo interior.... 




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2011-05-17[/URL]


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Mai 2011 às 18:06)

Geiras disse:


> (...)
> 
> só tenho pena de amanha ter que me levantar cedo...
> 
> (...)



Digo o mesmo..

A máxima foi de *28,5ºC*, já saí da casa dos 30. 

Sigo com 24,7ºC, vento fraco e céu a encobrir de Sul.


----------



## squidward (17 Mai 2011 às 18:07)

aqui chove torrencialmente com vento.


----------



## claudius (17 Mai 2011 às 18:08)

Olá a todos, (1º post ) reporto uma boa trovoada que passou por Benavente entre as 17h e as 18h.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mai 2011 às 18:13)

Boas..

De volta a casa, reporto que caiu um aguaceiro muito forte e de granizo no Montijo, nas cerca das 16h. Cerca de 10 minutos a cair bem.

Agora Lightning, não posso ver essas torres, pois estou debaixo de um céu negro há mais de 10 minutos. Sensação ofugante, céu negro e 24ºC.

Fotos desta tarde:

















Gostam ?


----------



## squidward (17 Mai 2011 às 18:17)

agora trovões quase constantes


----------



## nelson972 (17 Mai 2011 às 18:25)

Boas,

Ouço trovões, som distante e abafado, a S de onde estou.  E começou a pingar . 
Não faz vento, e o termómetro marca 25.6º.


----------



## squidward (17 Mai 2011 às 18:26)

aqui parece que amainou.


----------



## Lightning (17 Mai 2011 às 18:33)

andres disse:


> Gostam ?



Ò rapaz, não estejas sempre a perguntar se gostamos das fotografias  é claro que a resposta é óbvia, todos os relatos e registos são sempre bem-vindos e necessários aqui na _casa_ e a tua evolução em termos quer de qualidade fotográfica quer de qualidade de reportagens tem vindo a aumentar muito positivamente e a olhos vistos.  

Isto serve para ti e para todos os outros membros (não o facto de estar sempre a perguntar "Gostam?" mas sim o que eu referi em termos da qualidade audio-visual que tem vindo a ser apresentada nos últimos dias) que acredito que se esforçam ao máximo.

Desculpem o off-topic.

Voltando ao on-topic... andres enquanto que tu estás debaixo dessas torres, eu estou debaixo de um sol abrasador com céu limpo. Nebulosidade? Só lá para o interior. Hoje Corroios ligou o escudo anti-instabilidade...


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mai 2011 às 18:35)

Lightning disse:


> Ò rapaz, não estejas sempre a perguntar se gostamos das fotografias  é claro que a resposta é óbvia, todos os relatos e registos são sempre bem-vindos e necessários aqui na _casa_ e a tua evolução em termos quer de qualidade fotográfica quer de qualidade de reportagens tem vindo a aumentar muito positivamente e a olhos vistos.
> 
> Isto serve para ti e para todos os outros membros (não o facto de estar sempre a perguntar "Gostam?" mas sim o que eu referi em termos da qualidade audio-visual que tem vindo a ser apresentada nos últimos dias) que acredito que se esforçam ao máximo.
> 
> ...



É mesmo sem mal 

Bem, que vendaval + céu encoberto .


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 18:41)

Bem acabei de ir explorar alguns sítios aqui nos arredores e, apesar de já la ter estado antes, encontrei um Spot excelente para filmar trovoada para todos os quadrantes, mas é preciso ter cuidado pois naquela zona eu sirvo de para-raios  A Este está uma célula, aproveitei e...cá vão mais algumas fotos


----------



## Lightning (17 Mai 2011 às 18:47)

andres disse:


> É mesmo sem mal



Mas eu não estou a "dar-te na cabeça". 

---

Até à noite não deve de haver nada por aqui, já que toda a actividade eléctrica se situa agora mais ou menos ao lado de Lisboa (a Este) com tendência a deslocar-se para Norte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mai 2011 às 18:55)

Boas fotos andres
Também gosto das tuas fotos Geiras parece que descobriste um novo local

Lightning, queixo-me do mesmo, aqui só um aguaceiro fraco por volta das 9h, um aguaceiro moderado de pinga grossa pelas 16h, e de resto a ver nuvens a passar e o sol a brilhar

Mas já me disseram que esta madrugada há qualquer coisa


----------



## Lousano (17 Mai 2011 às 19:04)

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado e 23,8ºC

Tmax: 26,8ºC
Tmin: 16,7ºC


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 19:18)

O vento rodou para NW e já se sente algum frio, sigo com 22.3ºC.


----------



## F_R (17 Mai 2011 às 19:18)

Parece que ela está a chegar.

Começo a ouvir uns trovões ao longe.

Por enquanto nada de chuva ainda.

Máxima 25.8ºC
Agora 23.9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mai 2011 às 19:20)

Isto foi um avião certo?   

22,1ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2011 às 19:20)

Tudo calmo por aqui mas eu penso que a altura mais activa vai ser a partir desta noite/madrugada e amanha de amanha.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mai 2011 às 19:38)

Boas de novo

Quase 24 horas depois, revi o vídeo de ontem. Consegui aproveitar 5 fotos: (Clicar).


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mai 2011 às 19:40)

olá

Céu bem carregado com períodos de chuva ocasionalmente intensa até meio da manhã, melhoria para a tarde ainda que muito instável com céu muito nublado por Cumulus congestus e algumas abertas.

Pelas 15h era este o cenário em Sacavém (tlm):











Aqui por Moninhos o final da tarde está a ser marcado pelo vento que se mostra moderado de NW e céu nublado com algumas abertas.

Termómetro a marcar *19ºC*.


----------



## romeupaz (17 Mai 2011 às 19:45)

Por Leiria aproxima-se algo...
22ºC


----------



## mortagua (17 Mai 2011 às 19:57)

Acabou-se de formar uma célula por cima de mim, já tem alguma trovoada mas parece estar a fugir de mim 

Para os lados de Leiria parece estar também alguma coisa por isso vou esperar 

Este:





Oeste:





Norte: 





Sul:


----------



## telegram (17 Mai 2011 às 20:07)

Troveja sobre a Figueira da Foz.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2011 às 20:18)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias.

19,7ºC e 84%.

Vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## dahon (17 Mai 2011 às 20:21)

Ouvem-se trovões em Coimbra.


----------



## JOBA (17 Mai 2011 às 20:24)

Trovoada com alguma intensidade em Fátima/Ourem.


----------



## mortagua (17 Mai 2011 às 20:28)

JOBA disse:


> Trovoada com alguma intensidade em Fátima/Ourem.



Daqui, avisto alguns relâmpagos mas não consigo ouvir nada por agora 

Parece que vamos ter uma noite animadocha!  

EDIT: eu ouso trovoada, mas com tanto negrão não me consigo aperceber de onde :S


----------



## Lousano (17 Mai 2011 às 20:37)

dahon disse:


> Ouvem-se trovões em Coimbra.



Vêem-se os relâmpagos daqui, mas parece-me uma pequena célula.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mai 2011 às 20:45)

Brutal, por aqui desde as 18:00H que faz trovoada, e a chuva é sempre com força, por agora já está um pouco mais calmo, mas ainda tenho uma célula mesmo quase cá em direção a NW, e outra a SE.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mai 2011 às 20:46)

E ainda chove, mas com menos intensidade.


----------



## romeupaz (17 Mai 2011 às 20:51)

através da cam do meteoleiria já é possível ver a actividade para o lado de Ourem...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mai 2011 às 20:53)

E mais um valente estrondo que acabei de ouvir, derivado a uma pequena célula a norte de mim que está neste momento em formação.


----------



## dahon (17 Mai 2011 às 20:59)

Lousano disse:


> Vêem-se os relâmpagos daqui, mas parece-me uma pequena célula.



Por enquanto vêem-se relâmpagos a oeste e ouvem-se alguns trovões.


----------



## Profetaa (17 Mai 2011 às 21:00)

Está a ficar no ponto....
Em Coimbra deve estar demais, o céu está negro naquela direcção...
Por cá:
Depois de todo o céu ficar amarelo, está a escurecer e toda a zona Sul está negra e com muitas descargas...está a dirigir-se para cá....Daqui a pouco já ponho fotos....Vejam a webcam atraves do blog abaixo (estou a tentar apanhar a melhor direcção....)


----------



## romeupaz (17 Mai 2011 às 21:03)

Simplesmente brutal vou tentar activar o som da cam...

Edit: Não dá ecrã azul... :-S


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mai 2011 às 21:15)

romeupaz disse:


> Simplesmente brutal vou tentar activar o som da cam...
> 
> Edit: Não dá ecrã azul... :-S



Reinstalar drivers já experimentaste?  Ou estás a dizer que *não* dá ecrã azul?


----------



## romeupaz (17 Mai 2011 às 21:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> Reinstalar drivers já experimentaste?  Ou estás a dizer que *não* dá ecrã azul?



Tentei abrir uma aplicação e bummm lol 
Já está online mas sem som :-S


----------



## dahon (17 Mai 2011 às 21:19)

Profetaa disse:


> Está a ficar no ponto....
> Em Coimbra deve estar demais, o céu está negro naquela direcção...
> Por cá:
> Depois de todo o céu ficar amarelo, está a escurecer e toda a zona Sul está negra e com muitas descargas...está a dirigir-se para cá....Daqui a pouco já ponho fotos....Vejam a webcam atraves do blog abaixo (estou a tentar apanhar a melhor direcção....)



Pela cidade de Coimbra pra já não se passa nada mas vêem-se relâmpagos a sul da cidade agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mai 2011 às 21:20)

romeupaz disse:


> Tentei abrir uma aplicação e bummm lol
> Já está online mas sem som :-S



Tens que ver isso.
Bela trovoada por Leiria  Parece a de ontem cá


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 21:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Tens que ver isso.
> Bela trovoada por Leiria  Parece a de ontem cá



Muito boa mesmo, um raio em cada 2 segundos, a webcam até bloqueia


----------



## mortagua (17 Mai 2011 às 21:31)

por aqui nao chega a 2segundos, pois sao relampagos de todas as partes! 

ESPETACULAR !!!


----------



## Lightning (17 Mai 2011 às 21:31)

romeupaz disse:


> através da cam do meteoleiria já é possível ver a actividade para o lado de Ourem...



Obrigado pela partilha, romeupaz.  

Se eu aí estivesse, as fotos e vídeos que eu já tinha neste momento... Infelizmente a minha webcam não dá para disponibilizar dados em directo... Senão também fazia o mesmo em casos destes...





mortagua disse:


> por aqui nao chega a 2segundos, pois sao relampagos de todas as partes!
> 
> ESPETACULAR !!!



E aqui céu limpo. Só tenho isto a dizer:


----------



## Profetaa (17 Mai 2011 às 21:34)

http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/7622/dsc0470p.jpg
http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/8381/dsc0473.jpg
http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/9875/dsc0487n.jpg


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2011 às 21:36)

Profetaa disse:


> http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/7622/dsc0470p.jpg
> http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/8381/dsc0473.jpg
> http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/9875/dsc0487n.jpg



Em Set de 2007 por aqui também ocorreu isso, foi a que mais me marcou, se calhar já ocorrem mais, mas não me lembro.

Boas fotos


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2011 às 21:36)

a noite promete a célula parece vir direita para mim já vejo relâmpagos ao longe


----------



## Fábio Silva (17 Mai 2011 às 21:40)

pessoal e as células que estão a vir de sul acham que trazem alguma coisa para a zona de Lisboa ou não vão dar em nada?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2011 às 21:42)

*Chuva provoca inundações urbanas em Santarém*


> As fortes chuvas que caíram hoje na região de Santarém provocaram várias inundações na cidade, disse fonte do Governo Civil de Santarém.
> 
> Segundo a mesma fonte, a elevada precipitação e a dificuldade de escoamento terão estado na origem das inundações nalgumas zonas urbanas de Santarém, nomeadamente, na rua Actriz Alda Rodrigues, onde algumas viaturas ficaram retidas pela subida das águas, e ainda na zona industrial onde a água inundou algumas empresas aí localizadas.
> 
> ...


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2011 às 21:42)

ontem passou ao lado, estava muito longe para o lado do mar


----------



## ferreirinha47 (17 Mai 2011 às 21:47)

mortagua disse:


> por aqui nao chega a 2segundos, pois sao relampagos de todas as partes!
> 
> ESPETACULAR !!!



Boas, confirmo integralmente , eu estou um pouco mais a sul (Zona da Boa vista) e nao me lembro de tanta actividade electrica em tao pouco tempo, infelizmente a minha maquina de fotos resolveu brecar, 
logo hoje


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mai 2011 às 21:48)

Boa Noite

Precipitação acumulada de Ontém:

9.7mm

Hoje vai nos 13.1mm, de momento o céu está pouco nublado, vejo clarões a norte e a SE de mim


----------



## cm3pt (17 Mai 2011 às 21:49)

mortagua disse:


> por aqui nao chega a 2segundos, pois sao relampagos de todas as partes!
> 
> ESPETACULAR !!!



E eu que não estou em Pombal hoje
Manda fotos..


----------



## mortagua (17 Mai 2011 às 21:50)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Boas, confirmo integralmente , eu estou um pouco mais a sul (Zona da Boa vista) e nao me lembro de tanta actividade electrica em tao pouco tempo, infelizmente a minha maquina de fotos resolveu brecar,
> logo hoje



Até agora estive a ver a distancia! Neste momento encontra-se perto muita chuva mesmo!!

Não tenho como filmar nem tirar fotos 
  CADA UM!!!  JÁ HA ANOS QUE NAO ME LEMBRAVA DE NADA ASSIM!!!


----------



## mortagua (17 Mai 2011 às 21:52)

cm3pt disse:


> E eu que não estou em Pombal hoje
> Manda fotos..



POMBAL ESTÁ A COMEÇAR A INUNDAR!  
PELO QUE ME DISSERAM HÁ ZONAS ONDE JÁ ESTÃO A INUNDAR!!!!

Encontro-me a 10km e por aqui tambem chove muito :S

Meu deus!!


----------



## vitamos (17 Mai 2011 às 21:56)

Intensa trovoada a sul de Coimbra neste momento, da-me a sensação de ser já a norte de Pombal.

O número de raios (em vários pontos) é impressionante.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mai 2011 às 21:58)

vitamos disse:


> Intensa trovoada a sul de Coimbra neste momento, da-me a sensação de ser já a norte de Pombal.
> 
> O número de raios (em vários pontos) é impressionante.



São os clarões dessa enorme célula que eu consigo ver daqui.


----------



## F_R (17 Mai 2011 às 21:59)

Ainda caiu uns pingos, mas nada por ai além.

Agora 18.7ºC


----------



## ferreirinha47 (17 Mai 2011 às 22:04)

vitamos disse:


> Intensa trovoada a sul de Coimbra neste momento, da-me a sensação de ser já a norte de Pombal.
> 
> O número de raios (em vários pontos) é impressionante.



Aqui do meu ponto de observação, que ate é alto da para ver tudo ao longe, e axo que tens razao Vitamos a rota da célula esta a dirirgir-se de pombal para noroeste, talvez ja zona de Soure a caminhar para o lado do Mar, mas é impressionante a quantidade de Flashes por minuto..............


----------



## fablept (17 Mai 2011 às 22:04)

Vejo actividade a norte de Peniche (média de 1 relâmpago a cada 15segundos)..mas a distanciar-se


----------



## squidward (17 Mai 2011 às 22:07)

Impressionante, mesmo a minha janela virada a sul, apercebo-me de vários clarões vindos de norte, e á distancia que já está  Deve de estar potente essa célula


----------



## dahon (17 Mai 2011 às 22:13)

vitamos disse:


> Intensa trovoada a sul de Coimbra neste momento, da-me a sensação de ser já a norte de Pombal.
> 
> O número de raios (em vários pontos) é impressionante.



É verdade é incrível a quantidade de raios, é um espectáculo lindo de se ver.


----------



## romeupaz (17 Mai 2011 às 22:13)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Aqui do meu ponto de observação, que ate é alto da para ver tudo ao longe, e axo que tens razao Vitamos a rota da célula esta a dirirgir-se de pombal para noroeste, talvez ja zona de Soure a caminhar para o lado do Mar, mas é impressionante a quantidade de Flashes por minuto..............



Estou agora no Janardo e posso dizer que o intervalo entre flashs era de aproximadamente 10 segundos e com intensidade impressionante!


----------



## amarusp (17 Mai 2011 às 22:16)

A poente, relâmpagos de 5 em 5 segundos!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2011 às 22:17)

Aqui céu limpo e vento fraco de NW.

18,9ºC e 86%.


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 22:18)




----------



## trepkos (17 Mai 2011 às 22:19)

Aqui tenho Céu Limpo, mas consigo avistar imensos relâmpagos ai para os lados de Peniche/Leiria, a festa parece estar rija.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mai 2011 às 22:19)

Geiras disse:


>



Essa mensagem vai ser dada para NÓS durante a madrugada 

18,5ºC.


----------



## iceworld (17 Mai 2011 às 22:24)

Por aqui o som de fundo vindo de Sul continua bem activo.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (17 Mai 2011 às 22:25)

Geiras disse:


>



Tens razao, companheiro Geiras, mas nem imaginas a frustação que tenho de nao poder mostrar a festança de flashes que vi, por agora a coisa acalmou por aqui ja vejo a lua.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2011 às 22:28)

vem de vagar e eu a desesperar pelo que vejo é enorme a actividade


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mai 2011 às 22:31)

Amadora,

Por aqui tudo calminho, com o ceu a cobrir-se cada vez mais...!

O que vem lá de sul?!


----------



## mortagua (17 Mai 2011 às 22:32)

foi o que arranjei!  qualidade pessima!


----------



## Lightning (17 Mai 2011 às 22:32)

As quase 6600 descargas eléctricas registadas pelo detector justificam todos os vossos posts.  

A intensidade das mesmas mantém-se constante nos 20 relâmpagos por minuto.

A Sul começam a surgir as primeiras descargas, o que é bom sinal.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (17 Mai 2011 às 22:33)

iceworld disse:


> Por aqui o som de fundo vindo de Sul continua bem activo.



Se tiveres prtunidade põe o tripé e a camara a postos, que axo que a festa esta a dirigir-se para  Coimbra, talvez um pouco a Sul ainda por enquanto.


----------



## nelson972 (17 Mai 2011 às 22:41)

dahon disse:


> É verdade é incrível a quantidade de raios, é um espectáculo lindo de se ver.



Subi à serra para ver, valeu a pena!
Ainda tirei fotos, mas a qualidade tá fraquinha..


----------



## dahon (17 Mai 2011 às 22:46)

nelson972 disse:


> Subi à serra para ver, valeu a pena!
> Ainda tirei fotos, mas a qualidade tá fraquinha..



Espero bem que já tenhas saído da serra por isto agora é com cada estoiro.


----------



## kelinha (17 Mai 2011 às 22:47)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Se tiveres prtunidade põe o tripé e a camara a postos, que axo que a festa esta a dirigir-se para  Coimbra, talvez um pouco a Sul ainda por enquanto.



Confirmo que está a chegar a Coimbra.
Maldita tempestade, a minha cachorrinha fugiu e não aparece!


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 22:47)

Muito obrigado Mortagua pela partilha das desejadas fotos 




Sigo com 20.4ºC e 70%HR.
O vento está nulo, bom sinal...


----------



## rafaeljona (17 Mai 2011 às 22:55)

Por aqui nada de nada.Ontem á noite é que foi um festival de chuva muito forte, trovoada constante e belissimos trovoes bem fotogenicos.
As nuvens de hoje foram espectaculares mas encubertas pelas baixas nuvens.


----------



## Profetaa (17 Mai 2011 às 22:58)

Por cá ja chove...
e adianto que observo relampagos em várias direcções....A Sul mais perto a Norte mais distante....A que vem de Sul está cada vez mais perto....


----------



## Lightning (17 Mai 2011 às 22:59)

rafaeljona disse:


> Por aqui nada de nada.Ontem á noite é que foi um festival de chuva muito forte, trovoada constante e belissimos *trovoes* bem fotogenicos.



Relâmpagos, quererás tu dizer. 

E por aqui reina a inveja e a dor de cotovelo, sabendo que o mundo está a cair no Norte. 

Céu pouco nublado, até ver.. Vento inexistente e uns agradáveis 21,0ºC.


----------



## LuisFilipe (17 Mai 2011 às 22:59)

pessoallllll coimbra esta "assustador"!!!

estao a cair raios seguidamente mesmo em frente a minha casa, nunca vi nada parecido a isto na vida.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2011 às 23:00)

Profetaa disse:


> Por cá ja chove...
> e adianto que observo relampagos em várias direcções....A Sul mais perto a Norte mais distante....A que vem de Sul está cada vez mais perto....



é bom pelos lados da palhaça também ja dizem que se ouvem os trovoes


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 23:00)

Desculpem o SPAM (desculpa AnDré) 

Mas...




__ 

sigo com 20.1ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2011 às 23:05)

as imagens de satelite é que tambem chegam com um lag enorme


----------



## Tornado_Pombal (17 Mai 2011 às 23:12)

Boa noite 

Posso dizer que não via coisa assim por Pombal há muito tempo....tanto relâmpago e trovões....assim gosto.....
Cumprimentos ao Tony de Monte Real


----------



## vitamos (17 Mai 2011 às 23:12)

Foi violenta a trovoada aqui em Coimbra... Neste momento já em afastamento, mas foram uns minutos como há muito não via. Impressionante. Quanto a precipitação e no que à zona de Celas diz respeito, não passou de moderada.


----------



## Tornado_Pombal (17 Mai 2011 às 23:17)

Neste momento a zona de Pombal começa a ser novamente prendada com a aproximação de mais uma bela trovada....no céu só se vêem clarões....até me admira ainda termos electricidade....


----------



## dahon (17 Mai 2011 às 23:21)

Pelos relatos de colegas que moram ao pé dos bombeiros a trovoada provocou um incêndio nos arredores da cidade não sabem é precisar onde.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2011 às 23:23)

as imagens de satélite cada vez melhor parece que hoje também vou ter direito a espectáculo


----------



## amarusp (17 Mai 2011 às 23:25)

A trovoada deixou de se ouvir, cai um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## tsunami (17 Mai 2011 às 23:33)

Boa noite a todos!

Ja a muito que nao apareço pelo forum, mas tenho que deixar o meu relato.

A muito que nao via uma trovoada assim, muitos flashes, muita trovoada, chuva moderada, trovoes constantes que parecia um rugido. Foi espectacular. Ha um relato de um incendio numa arrecadaçao na zona de Soure, mas ainda n~~ao se sabem as causas.
Neste momento ja vai longe, mas que grande espectaculo que foi.

Off-topic, como se mete videos no forum?


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2011 às 23:34)

a coisa parece estar a dissipar


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Mai 2011 às 23:35)

tsunami disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> .
> 
> Off-topic, como se mete videos no forum?



Metes no youtube e colas aqui o linkc!


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Mai 2011 às 23:39)

Que sorte tiveram por essa zona pessoal! 

A madrugada ainda promete especialmente para praticamente todo o litoral, mais no centro e sul, e também interior centro, falta é aguardar pela festa que está a preparar-se!

Infelizmente máquina ainda não tenho, e sinto uma frustração enorme por não conseguir tirar proveito fotográfico deste evento..

Enfim, um pequeno desabafo, sigo com 20,1ºC e 1015h hPa.


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 23:41)

JoãoPT disse:


> Que sorte tiveram por essa zona pessoal!
> 
> A madrugada ainda promete especialmente para praticamente todo o litoral, mais no centro e sul, e também interior centro, falta é aguardar pela festa que está a preparar-se!
> 
> ...



Ome...filmas para a próxima 
Já tenho ali tudo preparado, amanha tenho de acordar cedo mas se for preciso não durmo 

19.2ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## tsunami (17 Mai 2011 às 23:44)

Obrigado Gil, assim vou fazer.

Neste momento chuva fraca a moderada, alguns flashes para os lados de Coimbra/Condeixa e ouve-se trovoada novamente.

Na zona de Pombal ha alguns pedidos de ajuda para inundaçao.


----------



## dahon (17 Mai 2011 às 23:46)

Voltam os trovões a Coimbra, vêem-se clarões a este e a sul.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2011 às 23:48)

épa inundações é que é pior, curto trovoadas e vendavais e mau tempo extremo em geral mas vai haver pessoas que não vão dormir pelos piores motivos


----------



## kelinha (17 Mai 2011 às 23:49)

Ainda não consegui falar com ninguém que esteja em Pombal!  Alguém sabe alguma coisa? Que não seja como em 2006....


----------



## tsunami (17 Mai 2011 às 23:54)

Sei dos alertas atraves deste site, www.112.pt. Agora a gravidade das mesmas n~~ao sei

Edit: Novamente trovoada a sul daqui.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2011 às 23:59)

como é possivel não aparece nada no satelite e no radar


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,8ºC

Mín - 16,9ºC

Precipitação - 0,6 mm


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Mai 2011 às 00:03)

Geiras disse:


> Ome...filmas para a próxima
> Já tenho ali tudo preparado, amanha tenho de acordar cedo mas se for preciso não durmo
> 
> 19.2ºC e vento fraco de SW.



O problema é que só adquiro a máquina dia 28, até lá tenho de me aguentar..

Também já me mentalizei disso, vai ser uma noite em grande!


Ai o offtopic  sigo com 20,3ºC, e tudo muito calmo..


----------



## camrov8 (18 Mai 2011 às 00:11)

vamos la ver o que amanhã me traz, hoje parece estar feito se muito só vem chuva


----------



## Fábio Silva (18 Mai 2011 às 00:11)

acham que a noite será mesmo animada aqui em lisboa ou pode passar todo ao lado?


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2011 às 00:13)

Segundo dia frustrante por aqui! mas estou muito confiante para esta madrugada e logo principalmente de manha ao que parece.

19,9ºC e 84%Hr


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2011 às 00:14)

Fábio Silva disse:


> acham que a noite será mesmo animada aqui em lisboa ou pode passar todo ao lado?



é quase garantido que vai ser animada a madrugada!!


----------



## camrov8 (18 Mai 2011 às 00:15)

Fábio Silva disse:


> acham que a noite será mesmo animada aqui em lisboa ou pode passar todo ao lado?



eu não esperava muito isto parece ter acalmado e não deve haver grande energia para gerar alguma coisa, mas pode ser que o tejo ajude


----------



## dahon (18 Mai 2011 às 00:16)

Pela segunda vez hoje em Coimbra, soberbo o espectáculo.


----------



## amarusp (18 Mai 2011 às 00:18)

À cinco minutos...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## camrov8 (18 Mai 2011 às 00:19)

parece que uns filhos e outros são enteados, lol


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 00:20)

Boa foto amarusp


----------



## camrov8 (18 Mai 2011 às 00:21)

vou dormir não vem nada para este lado


----------



## Mix (18 Mai 2011 às 00:24)

Boas pessoal.. Para o lado da serra da lousâ, coimbra, etc, está uma bela trovoada.. Tenho uma vista priveligiada da minha casa, onde vejo os raios tocarem a serra.. É cada um... 

Lindo mesmo... Por aqui está nublado..


----------



## amarusp (18 Mai 2011 às 00:28)

Os trovões são fortes e os aguaceiros estão a tornar-se intensos


----------



## Mix (18 Mai 2011 às 00:29)

amarusp disse:


> Os trovões são fortes e os aguaceiros estão a tornar-se intensos



Está por aí não está ?


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Mai 2011 às 00:32)

Extremos de ontem, dia 17:

Temp:

Máx: *28,5ºC*

Mín: *18,2ºC*


Sigo com 20,3ºC estagnados, vento fraco e 1015 hPa.

Vou-me deitar, pois se houver algo durante a noite quero estar com energia.


----------



## amarusp (18 Mai 2011 às 00:32)

Mix disse:


> Está por aí não está ?



Os trovoes estão  mais espaçados, mas ainda são fortes.


----------



## Mix (18 Mai 2011 às 00:34)

amarusp disse:


> Os trovoes estão  mais espaçados, mas ainda são fortes.



É cada raio...  Impressionante mesmo.. Ontem foi aqui, hoje é para aí..


----------



## Gongas (18 Mai 2011 às 00:38)

Impressionante por Coimbra, estão relampagos a horas em todas as direcções, uns mais fortes e outros mais distantes e continua...


----------



## Lousano (18 Mai 2011 às 00:42)

amarusp disse:


> Os trovoes estão  mais espaçados, mas ainda são fortes.



Amanhã meto uns vídeos. 

6,1mm de precipitação em 20 minutos e 6,6mm no total até ao momento.


----------



## Mix (18 Mai 2011 às 00:43)

Gongas disse:


> Impressionante por Coimbra, estão relampagos a horas em todas as direcções, uns mais fortes e outros mais distantes e continua...



Vesse bem daqui...


----------



## Lousano (18 Mai 2011 às 00:51)

Este relâmpago é de uma das trovoadas das 21H30.


----------



## cm3pt (18 Mai 2011 às 00:51)

kelinha disse:


> Ainda não consegui falar com ninguém que esteja em Pombal!  Alguém sabe alguma coisa? Que não seja como em 2006....



Segundo a informação que tenho (de um familiar) em Pombal não aconteceu nada que se pareça a 2006. Houve algumas inundações, algumas chamadas para o 112 e houve uma pessoa que se sentiu mal por causa da trovoada, mas nada de grave.

NOTICIA TIRADA DO GOOGLE:  _A chuva intensa que caiu à noite em Pombal provocou várias inundações e deixou parte da cidade sem luz. Segundo os bombeiros locais muitas caves e garagens encontram-se cheias de água originadas pelo mau tempo, que começou perto das 21.45 até às 22 horas de terça-feira. 

Oito viaturas da corporação de Pombal, com um total de 32 homens, estão no terreno, sendo impossível, para já, avaliar os danos. 

Além de várias inundações, a PSP registou um caso de emergência médica de uma pessoa que desmaiou. 

Nos últimos minutos a chuva deixou de cair com tanta intensidade, mas continua a não existir electricidade em vários pontos da cidade._


----------



## Profetaa (18 Mai 2011 às 00:52)

Por cá 
Tudo muito calmo....
parecia que vinha ai o fim do mundo, mas passou quase tudo ao lado...Bastantes relampagos ao longe para Sul, 2ou 3 aqui perto e nao passou disso mesmo....


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Mai 2011 às 00:52)

Depois de um dia em que nada se passou em Lisboa, pelo menos na minha zona, a noite promete festival pelo que vi no satélite. O céu começa-se a nublar, cada vez mais. Ainda não vi relampejar, mas não deve tardar muito.

T= 21 ºC
HR= 67%
PA= 1012 hPa

Edit: Pela imagem de sat., depois de analisar melhor, as células não me parecem muito desenvolvidas, indiciando uma camada com algum pendor estratiforme. Bem, espero que esteja enganado.


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2011 às 00:56)

Relâmpagos a este das células novas perto de Évora


----------



## romeupaz (18 Mai 2011 às 00:56)

> terça-feira, 17 de Maio de 2011 | 23:27
> Imprimir  Enviar por Email
> Chuva em Pombal provoca inundações, parte da cidade sem luz
> 
> ...



in http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=510983


----------



## dahon (18 Mai 2011 às 01:05)

Gongas disse:


> Impressionante por Coimbra, estão relampagos a horas em todas as direcções, uns mais fortes e outros mais distantes e continua...



Confirmo está a ser uma noite esplêndida. Como nunca tinha visto.


----------



## Lousano (18 Mai 2011 às 01:12)

Mais um aguaceiro forte por aqui.

Já se começa a ouvir trovada ao longe novamente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Mai 2011 às 01:23)

Já estou a ver isto com melhores olhos... Já as vejo a explodirem a O de Sagres... ...


----------



## Geiras (18 Mai 2011 às 01:25)

Boas

Começam agora os primeiros clarões a Sul com um intervalo de mais ou menos 1 minuto. Também oiço alguns trovoes mas muito abafados ainda.


----------



## tsunami (18 Mai 2011 às 01:28)

Regressa a trovoada com alguns flashes, talvez para a zona de Soure ou entre Soure e Condeixa. Bem audivel. Vi agora um raio mais perto daqui. Vamos ver.


----------



## JAlves (18 Mai 2011 às 01:28)

A partir de Odivelas já se avistam grandes clarões a Sul com uma cadência inferior a 1 minuto (alguns 30s). Ouvem-se trovões muito, muito, abafados, está bem longe mas vê-se muito bem.


----------



## Mix (18 Mai 2011 às 01:28)

Bem, aa zona de pombal deve de estar outra vez em festa.. é cada raio.. impressionante mesmo..

Formações atrás de formações naquela zona hoje..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Mai 2011 às 01:29)

Parece que a festa vem lá!!


----------



## tsunami (18 Mai 2011 às 01:44)

Aqui fica o video da trovoada por volta das 22.30, para o lado de Soure.
O video nao esta grande coisa, mas foi o que se arranjou.

E a trovoada continua para o lado de Soure, trovoes uns atras dos outros neste momento.


----------



## Mix (18 Mai 2011 às 01:45)

Continuo a ver muitos relampagos da celula que se encontra para o lado de pombal, coimbra, etc ( noroeste ), e agora começo a ver tambem alguns de a celula que está/estava em evora ( sudeste ).. 

Parece tar em formação uma outra trovoada a oeste, e a querer juntar-se á primeira trovoada que referi... 

Que noite..


----------



## tsunami (18 Mai 2011 às 01:48)

Por acaso noite muito interessante ja nao me lembrava de ver uma noite destas.

Mix deves tar num ponto muito alto para veres isso tudo. Eu como tou junto ao mondego para sul e este so se ve num raio para ai de 15 km.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Mai 2011 às 01:52)

Por aqui os relampagos sao mais frequentes!! vem ai molho!!


----------



## Mix (18 Mai 2011 às 01:56)

tsunami disse:


> Por acaso noite muito interessante ja nao me lembrava de ver uma noite destas.
> 
> Mix deves tar num ponto muito alto para veres isso tudo. Eu como tou junto ao mondego para sul e este so se ve num raio para ai de 15 km.



Sim, por acaso estou.. A vila em si já fica alta, depois como moro num predio mais alto estou... 

Vejo muito horizonte..


----------



## Mix (18 Mai 2011 às 01:58)

E a trovoada de sul cada vez mais perto... Trovoes cada vez mais frequentes.. Pelo satélite, vai atingir aqui em cheio...


----------



## tsunami (18 Mai 2011 às 02:00)

Boa, entao boa sorte com ela, e que nao cause estragos.

Por aqui parece que acalmou, ja esteve pertinho.


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2011 às 02:01)

]ToRnAdO[;280061 disse:
			
		

> Por aqui os relampagos sao mais frequentes!! vem ai molho!!



Bastantes, sim! 

A ver se se aproximam mais, para a fotografia.


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2011 às 02:02)

Uma foto de a pouco de uma trovoada perto de Montemor o novo tirada de Setúbal!!dai a qualidade ter caído bastante!!


----------



## Mix (18 Mai 2011 às 02:02)

tsunami disse:


> Boa, entao boa sorte com ela, e que nao cause estragos.
> 
> Por aqui parece que acalmou, ja esteve pertinho.



Quando ela passar por aqui, eu mando-a para aí..  

E sim, que venha e não faça estragos, porque ultimamente, tem sido a terra dos fenomenos...


----------



## Mix (18 Mai 2011 às 02:18)

Esta estranha calmia que está aqui, está-me a fazer lembrar o tornado que aconteceu aqui no concelho, na freguesia do beco, não sei se se lembram..  

Trovoada a vir de sul, uma trovoada a norte praticamente estacionária, onde a bigorna da celula deve estar a uns 20 km d mim, e aqui por cima praticamente limpo.. 

Cheira-me que isso se vai juntar aqui tudo em cima... 

Aqui há coisa... 

Vamos esperar..


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2011 às 02:46)

Há 20 minutos.







Entretanto a frequência da trovoada diminuiu drasticamente.


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Mai 2011 às 02:57)

Boas

Fresquinha esta foto, da célula que acabou de passar a Oeste de Sesimbra






Abraços


----------



## Geiras (18 Mai 2011 às 03:09)

Boas

Aqui vai o meu contributo 

Sudoste:





Boas fotos Miguel e ajrebelo


----------



## Mix (18 Mai 2011 às 03:09)

A trovoada de sul desapareceu..  

A célula a noroeste está estacionária, parece que por cima de pombal, ansiao, por aí.. Parece que tem iman, puxa as nuvens todas para essa celula..  Está outra vez em força com relampagos constantes.. Aquele pessoal que vive por ali naquela zona onde estiver a célula, não consegue dormir hoje de certeza...


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Mai 2011 às 03:31)

já ouvi dois trovoes aqui nas redondezas mas nada de relâmpagos mas também ainda não prestei atenção totalmente. já chove e o vento é nulo. boas fotos Rebelo, Miguel e André


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2011 às 03:43)

Vinha eu dizer que estava a começar a chover, embora a trovoada tivesse cessado, quando deu agora um trovão já bem perto daqui. 


------------------

Impressionante a quantidade de descargas registadas na região de Coimbra.


----------



## dASk (18 Mai 2011 às 03:57)

aqui pela Moita começa a chover intensamente... mas nada de trovoada ainda!!


----------



## Geiras (18 Mai 2011 às 04:10)

dASk disse:


> aqui pela Moita começa a chover intensamente... mas nada de trovoada ainda!!



Aqui o ruído ao longe é constante praticamente, tenho 0.2mm acumulados, 18.9ºC e vento fraco.

A pressão atmosférica é de 1011hPa.


----------



## Mix (18 Mai 2011 às 04:31)

Despeço-me com trovoada a noroeste, a oeste e a sul.. Espero ser acordado daqui bocadinho por uma delas..


----------



## dASk (18 Mai 2011 às 04:40)

chove a "cântaros" há já algum tempo...


----------



## estrelado (18 Mai 2011 às 06:56)

Excelentes registos.
Infelizmente por aqui não houve nada... pelo menos que me fizesse acordar...
Agora chove constantemente e o vento nem se dá por ele.
Está para durar a água.


----------



## mortagua (18 Mai 2011 às 07:13)

cm3pt disse:


> Segundo a informação que tenho (de um familiar) em Pombal não aconteceu nada que se pareça a 2006. Houve algumas inundações, algumas chamadas para o 112 e houve uma pessoa que se sentiu mal por causa da trovoada, mas nada de grave.
> 
> NOTICIA TIRADA DO GOOGLE:  _A chuva intensa que caiu à noite em Pombal provocou várias inundações e deixou parte da cidade sem luz. Segundo os bombeiros locais muitas caves e garagens encontram-se cheias de água originadas pelo mau tempo, que começou perto das 21.45 até às 22 horas de terça-feira.
> 
> ...



Eu não tinha certezas, mas disse lá atrás que já se estavam a formar pequenas inundações!
Essa tal pessoa que desmaiou por acaso soube porque estava ao telemóvel com o meu irmão e ele disse: "já se passa alguma coisa para aqui, já ouvi ambulâncias e bombeiros."

Espero que não tenha sido nada, hoje já vejo o que realmente aconteceu.

Durante a noite voltou a trovejar, mas como não tinha luz foi impossível tirar fotos!


----------



## F_R (18 Mai 2011 às 08:41)

Chove há algumas horas

12.4mm acumulados

16.2ºC


----------



## zejorge (18 Mai 2011 às 10:10)

Bom dia

A chuva, por aqui, tem sido constante tendo já acumulados 18,3 mm, no entanto ausência de trovoadas.
Actualmente sigo com 16,4º tendo a mínima sido de 15,9º.

Extremos de ontem
            Máx.  *27,2º*
                                   Min.  *15,0º*
                            Prec.  5,3 mm


----------



## tsunami (18 Mai 2011 às 10:14)

Mix, não sei se a que tu empurras-te veio para aqui, mas por volta das 4 acordei com trovoada, fui ver, e dava a sensação de ter passado a uns 4/5 km para este.
Hoje por volta das 9 tava a sair em direcção a Coimbra e novamente chuva forte e trovoada.

Agora em Coimbra, ceu ameaçador a sul e para a minha zona, a oeste.

Na zona de Vermoil, em Pombal, novamente pedidos de ajuda por inundação. O concelho de Pombal um dos mais afetados esta noite/manhã


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Mai 2011 às 11:17)

Pelos vistos tivémos uma noite com animação QB.

Em Setúbal quando me deitei pelas 0h não havia nada e esperava uma noite tranquila, quando pelas 3h acordei com uma forte trovoada e chuvada... Nem fui ver, mas os trovões eram bastante abafados, contudo dei 2 voltas na cama e voltei a adormecer.

Já um colega meu disse que por volta das 6h voltou a haver muitíssima animação.

Vamos ver o que nos espera hoje.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Mai 2011 às 12:04)

Trovoada só ouvi às 5h, quando acordei com um valente trovão, mas foi o único perto, de resto estava longe e para os lados de Lisboa.

Choveu e continua a chover, embora mais fraco, veremos o que a tarde traz para aqui...

Sigo com 21ºC, céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mai 2011 às 12:18)

bom dia por aqui já não chove, mas o acumulado já vai nos 28.3mmbem bom não estava a espera


----------



## ferreirinha47 (18 Mai 2011 às 12:22)

Em Leiria, neste momento chove torrencialmente


----------



## Lightning (18 Mai 2011 às 12:26)

Por Corroios, a miséria do costume. De noite mal choveu, tendo acumulado apenas 3,2 mm desde as 0 horas. 

Por agora céu muito nublado com algumas abertas. O vento intensificou-se e a temperatura está nos 19,0ºC.


----------



## rafaeljona (18 Mai 2011 às 12:38)

Por volta das 4 da manha acordei com uma valente trovoada e entre a luz e o som passavam 2 segundos sensivelmente. Durou até ás 6 da manha com chuva fortissima e ás 5 da manha em 1 minuto caiu pra ai uns 6/7 bem fortes.
Chove agora menos mas ainda não parou desde as chuvadas com a trovoada.
Noite espectacular. Acumulados 26 mm


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2011 às 12:54)

Bem por Setúbal a madrugada deixou um pouco a desejar em trovoadas mas choveu bastante!! durante a manha choveu também boa parte da manha, vou com um acumulado desde as 0h de 17,0mm

Temperatura mínima de 17,1ºC

Agora estão 19,3ºC, 86%Hr, 1009,3hpa e vento nulo


----------



## rafaeljona (18 Mai 2011 às 12:57)

CHOVE TORRENCIALMENTE
E já vejo relampagos.
As nuvens tão bem promissoras e a chuva parece não parar.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2011 às 13:03)

A chuva fraca, mas constante, que durante toda a manhã nos brindou, rendeu-me *4mm*.

Temperatura actual de 18,9ºC e humidade nos 81%, com pressão nos 1010 hPa.

Céu encoberto.


----------



## F_R (18 Mai 2011 às 13:25)

Agora parou

24.4mm acumulados


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mai 2011 às 13:40)

Acabei agora de ouvir um trovão


----------



## rafaeljona (18 Mai 2011 às 13:40)

Aqui parou a chuva depois de não parar desde as 4 da manha.
Queria ver se chegava aos 40 mm hoje.
Para o fim da tarde avizinha se alguma coisa??


----------



## Lousano (18 Mai 2011 às 13:54)

Lousano disse:


> Este relâmpago é de uma das trovoadas das 21H30.
> 
> YouTube        - VÃ*deo162



Aqui vão mais vídeos de ontem:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mai 2011 às 14:02)

Por aqui neste momento está a pingar, mas para NE está uma boa célula.


----------



## Microburst (18 Mai 2011 às 14:45)

É impressão minha ou a célula que tanta água tem deixado no Algarve e agora no Alentejo se encaminha para a região da Grande Lisboa e não para Espanha como já aqui li?


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mai 2011 às 14:47)

Microburst disse:


> É impressão minha ou a célula que tanta água tem deixado no Algarve e agora no Alentejo se encaminha para a região da Grande Lisboa e não para Espanha como já aqui li?



Eu em relacção  a essa célula não sei, estou confuso.. Agora estão é a formar-se células que se encaminham para estes lados, como se pode ver no radar.. Nada está perdido 

Agora 21,9ºC.


----------



## fablept (18 Mai 2011 às 14:58)

Choveu torrencialmente perto das 7 da manhã em Peniche, acordei com o barulho da chuva..parecia um autentico diluvio. Segundo o IM das 6 às 7 da manhã, a estação do Cabo Carvoeiro acumulou 25mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mai 2011 às 15:03)

Vou já com 30.3mm


----------



## Rainy (18 Mai 2011 às 15:25)

andres disse:


> Eu em relacção  a essa célula não sei, estou confuso.. Agora estão é a formar-se células que se encaminham para estes lados, como se pode ver no radar.. Nada está perdido
> 
> Agora 21,9ºC.



Então para aqui ainda há hipoteses de ver animação?


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mai 2011 às 15:27)

Rainy disse:


> Então para aqui ainda há hipoteses de ver animação?



É acompanhar no satélite e radar.. No interior então, células com muitas descargas a caminho


----------



## squidward (18 Mai 2011 às 15:56)

Por aqui volta a chover e ouvem-se uns "roncos" ao longe proveniente da celula de Benavente.


----------



## rafaeljona (18 Mai 2011 às 15:58)

É impressão minha ou a célula tanto esperada está em dissipação??
Espero que alguma chegue aqui com força porque kero chegar aos 35 mm hoje.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Mai 2011 às 15:59)

Boas...

Celula a nascer a dirigir-se para a Região de Lisboa... vinda de ENE...


----------



## Jota 21 (18 Mai 2011 às 16:01)

Dia de chuva em vários locais excepto aqui, pelos vistos. Em Caxias (Paço D'Arcos) apenas uns chuviscos pontuais ao longo de todo o dia. Chuva a sério nada


----------



## claudius (18 Mai 2011 às 16:05)

Boas, trovoada em Benavente deste as 15.30h, está agora a acalmar.


----------



## estrelado (18 Mai 2011 às 16:12)

]ToRnAdO[;280231 disse:
			
		

> Boas...
> 
> Celula a nascer a dirigir-se para a Região de Lisboa... vinda de ENE...



Trás faiscas?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Mai 2011 às 16:13)

estrelado disse:


> Trás faiscas?



Provavelmente... continua a crescer...


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mai 2011 às 16:32)

Desta não esperava, *um forte trovão !!*


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Mai 2011 às 16:37)

Em Setúbal continua todo calmo.


----------



## DRC (18 Mai 2011 às 16:38)

Ouvi há instantes trovões a Noroeste daqui, mas bastante distantes.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mai 2011 às 16:39)

Vem aí um célula com chuva e trovoada ..


----------



## jotasetubal (18 Mai 2011 às 16:41)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Em Setúbal continua todo calmo.



da maneira que o céu está a evoluir, não sei se será durante muito mais tempo...


----------



## DRC (18 Mai 2011 às 16:48)

Está a começar a chover.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mai 2011 às 16:50)

Chuva forte.


----------



## DRC (18 Mai 2011 às 16:53)

Chove fraco/moderado mas pingas finas.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mai 2011 às 16:54)

A chuva é bastante forte, tinha acumulados 8mm, já vou com 12,5.


----------



## Rainy (18 Mai 2011 às 16:58)

É essa célula que vem para aquí??


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mai 2011 às 17:00)

Chove forte há algum tempo, 15,5mm, muita água em pouco tempo, 7,5mm.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Mai 2011 às 17:03)

Na Webcam da Moita do nosso colega Hotspot esta prestes a abater-se a chuvada.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mai 2011 às 17:04)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Na Webcam da Moita do nosso colega Hotspot esta prestes a abater-se a chuvada.



É essa em que eu estou debaixo 

Já parou. Em resumo, aguaceiro forte acompanhado por trovoada. 15,5mm.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Mai 2011 às 17:07)

Ai está ela a chegar... vem bem escura... e bem definida... pensava que viria mais debil visto o sat!!


----------



## Rainy (18 Mai 2011 às 17:09)

mas vai chegar aqui ou é demasiada débil??
É que aqui está muito claro o céu para este!?


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Mai 2011 às 17:09)

jotasetubal disse:


> da maneira que o céu está a evoluir, não sei se será durante muito mais tempo...



Exacto.

Olhando para o eixo E-SE... Vem aí BOMBA!  Pelo menos a avaliar pela cor da célula.


----------



## dahon (18 Mai 2011 às 17:13)

Aguaceiro torrencial em Coimbra. Trovoada não ouvi infelizmente.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 17:19)

Está muito negro a Este daqui  será que irá dar em alguma coisa.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 17:23)

Já chove, vento moderado a forte de NE.

20,2ºC e 1,4 mm até ao momento.


----------



## Geiras (18 Mai 2011 às 17:26)

Boas.

Tenho 6.5mm acumulados desde as 0h.
Por enquanto não chove mas não há-de tardar muito.

Estou a ouvir alguns trovoes ao longe.

Mínima de 17.7ºC
Agora estão 20.8ºC


----------



## PirilauMágico (18 Mai 2011 às 17:27)

Já está. O sol escondeu-se e já pinga na parte Oeste de Lisboa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mai 2011 às 17:29)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro, e ao longe oulço trovões.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mai 2011 às 17:34)

Para SE está muito escuro.


----------



## Rainy (18 Mai 2011 às 17:34)

céu a aclarear, já acabou??


----------



## clviper (18 Mai 2011 às 17:35)

Parece chover por cima de Monsanto.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Mai 2011 às 17:39)

Sigo com 22ºC, notória a descida da máxima, ficou-se pelos *24,6ºC*.

Já choveu moderado, mas ainda nada de mais, vim da rua e reparei numa formação estranha a Sul, quando vejo agora o Satélite reparo que está a desenvolver-se uma célula que ainda pode dar qualquer coisa para aqui, e atrás vem mais, pode ser que seja hoje!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 17:40)

Rainy disse:


> céu a aclarear, já acabou??



Têm estado a surgir células de tempos em tempos, ainda poderá surgir mais.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mai 2011 às 17:40)

JoãoPT disse:


> Sigo com 22ºC, notória a descida da máxima, ficou-se pelos *24,6ºC*.
> 
> Já choveu moderado, mas ainda nada de mais, vim da rua e reparei numa formação estranha a Sul, quando vejo agora o Satélite reparo que está a desenvolver-se uma célula que ainda pode dar qualquer coisa para aqui, e atrás vem mais, pode ser que seja hoje!



Bom, isso já não me parece 

19,3ºC, mas durante a trovoada foi aos 17ºC.


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2011 às 17:45)

Mais um aguaceiro forte a passar aqui em Odivelas! 

Aguaceiros fortes de NE não são comuns. Este surpreendeu.

Ao inicio, o céu:







Ainda pensei que seria muita parra e pouca uva, mas enganei-me.
Logo desatou a chover intensamente:







E a estrada voltou a alagar.






No total foram *12mm* entre as 17h08 e as 17h14, ou seja 12mm em 6 minutos.

O céu após o aguaceiro:







Precipitação hoje: 19mm.


----------



## Microburst (18 Mai 2011 às 17:52)

Bolas, hoje está tudo a passar ao lado, não é justo. Escuro a Sul, escuro a Norte, escuro a Leste e por aqui clarinho com umas pinguinhas.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mai 2011 às 17:54)

Retiro o que disse, as células desenvolvem-se bem, vem aí muita agua.. E ..


----------



## estrelado (18 Mai 2011 às 17:55)

Parede / Cascais
Choveu alguma coisa durante 5 minutos...
Mas parece que de E-SE vem alguma coisa
Vamos ver se temos faíscas para a noite.


----------



## Microburst (18 Mai 2011 às 18:00)

Realmente vendo o Sat24 parece vir lá qualquer coisa deveras interessante de E/SE.


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2011 às 18:02)

Aqui em Setúbal acabou de cair um valente aguaceiro mas não tinha trovoada! o acumulado hoje já vai em 21,8mm!! ate as 21h devem continuar a chegar aqui aguaceiros fortes e trovadas nos próximos 

temperatura máxima 23,4ºC

Agora estão 18,7ºC, 91%Hr, 1007,1hpa


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mai 2011 às 18:03)

miguel disse:


> Aqui em Setúbal acabou de cair um valente aguaceiro mas não tinha trovoada! o acumulado hoje já vai em 21,8mm!! ate as 21h devem continuar a chegar aqui aguaceiros fortes e trovadas nos próximos
> 
> temperatura máxima 23,4ºC
> 
> Agora estão 18,7ºC, 91%Hr, 1007,1hpa



Nos proximos ?
20,4ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Mai 2011 às 18:10)

olá

Céu muito nublado em praticamente todo o dia, períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes intensos e alguma trovoada há sensivelmente meia hora.
De momento não chove mas o cinzento ameaçador permanece.

Termómetro a marcar *20ºC*.


----------



## rafaeljona (18 Mai 2011 às 18:10)

Aqui já não chove. Espero uma célula de Este.


----------



## Geiras (18 Mai 2011 às 18:20)

Boas, acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco/moderado que acumulou mais 1mm, total de hoje: 7.5mm

Sigo com 19.4ºC.


----------



## Lightning (18 Mai 2011 às 18:21)

Essa célula/linha de instabilidade que passou aqui (a mesma relatada pelo AnDré não passou de _mais um bocado de nebulosidade_. Nem uma gota de chuva, nem vento nem trovoada a acompanhar.


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2011 às 18:21)

andres disse:


> Nos proximos ?
> 20,4ºC.



Sim nos próximos aguaceiros que já estão aqui a porta a vir de NE


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mai 2011 às 18:26)

miguel disse:


> Sim nos próximos aguaceiros que já estão aqui a porta a vir de NE



Ok.. Vamos ver se ainda tenho mais trovoada hoje .

20,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (18 Mai 2011 às 18:32)

Célula há pouco a Este:





E esta a Noroeste:


----------



## Rainy (18 Mai 2011 às 18:44)

tenho estratos a virem de norte?


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Mai 2011 às 18:59)

Aqui fica uma foto que tirei da célula a passar a SE:






Por agora sigo com 22,9ºC, 1007 hPa, vento fraco e o céu a escurecer a Este.


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2011 às 18:59)

já se ouve a Trovoada  

chuva até agora 22,0mm


----------



## Geiras (18 Mai 2011 às 19:04)

miguel disse:


> já se ouve a Trovoada
> 
> chuva até agora 22,0mm



Se começares a ver relâmpagos avisa-me a direcção


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Mai 2011 às 19:06)

Também já oiço alguns trovões, está cada vez mais escuro!

22,9ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Mai 2011 às 19:08)

Trovão forte agora!


----------



## claudius (18 Mai 2011 às 19:10)

Mais chuva e trovoada em Benavente.


----------



## NfrG (18 Mai 2011 às 19:12)

Boa tarde

Madrugada marcada por alguma chuva acompanha de trovoada, sensivelmente, entre as 03:45 e as 04:30.
Às 17:15 caiu um aguaceiro muito forte e se trovejou, não consegui ouvir.
Por agora, céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Geiras (18 Mai 2011 às 19:13)

JoãoPT disse:


> Também já oiço alguns trovões, está cada vez mais escuro!
> 
> 22,9ºC.



Me too!

Embora ao longe também já os oiço.


----------



## DRC (18 Mai 2011 às 19:15)

Atenção lisboetas, parece que vão ter uma bela duma carga de água.

EDIT 19h20: Observa-se uma cortina de chuva densa a Sul daqui, do lado de lá do Tejo.


----------



## dASk (18 Mai 2011 às 19:24)

chuva torrencial neste momento pela Moita. que grande carga de água mesmo. acompanhada de trovões fortes!!!!


----------



## jotasetubal (18 Mai 2011 às 19:24)

já chove e já se ouve a trovoada ao longe? será as de Alcochete??


----------



## dASk (18 Mai 2011 às 19:26)

esta mesmo aqui por cima.. rainrate de 35mm/h!


----------



## DRC (18 Mai 2011 às 19:30)

Maldita Margem Sul, vai tudo para lá.


----------



## dASk (18 Mai 2011 às 19:30)

Edit: 64mm/h!


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Mai 2011 às 19:33)

Em Almada está assim:


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Mai 2011 às 19:39)

Vi um raio e ouvi uns bons trovões, mas passou muito a Sul, onde passou descarregou bem..

Parece que agora sim, não acredito que por aqui se desenvolva/passe mais nenhuma célula.

A temperatura desceu para os 20,2ºC.

Pressão nos 1008 hPa.


----------



## dASk (18 Mai 2011 às 19:39)

bela célula pa despedida do dia penso eu.. deixou por aqui 9mm em pouco mais de 15m!


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2011 às 19:40)

Chuva forte em Setúbal mas a trovoada passou a norte de Setúbal! precipitação acumulada até ao momento 27,0mm

temperatura 17,7ºC


----------



## fsl (18 Mai 2011 às 19:43)

*Hoje Oeiras já acumulou 12.4 mm


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 18-05-11  19:35) 
Temperatura:  18.9°C  
Humidade: 88%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 16.9°C  
Vento: 12.9 km/hr WNW 
Pressão: 1007.8 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 12.4 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 15.6 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  269.2mm 
Wind chill:  18.2°C  
Indíce THW:   18.9°C  
Indíce Calor:  19.6°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  17.4°C às   6:42  22.2°C às 15:28 
Humidade:  73%  às  16:22  92%  às   8:01 
Ponto de Orvalho:  15.6°C às   6:42  17.8°C às  11:36 
Pressão:  1007.6hPa  às  17:26  1015.1hPa  às   0:17 
Precipitação mais intensa:   71.6mm/hr  às   5:52 
Maior Rajada Vento:   32.2 km/hr  às  17:41 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  17.2°C às   6:38  
Maior Indíce Calor   22.8°C às  15:27 

*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mai 2011 às 19:52)

Cai um aguaceiro moderado com vento fraco de Norte.

Acumulados 11,0 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## F_R (18 Mai 2011 às 20:03)

Mais uma grande chuvada por volta das 7.

Acumulou 27.8mm hoje


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 20:06)

Até ao momento 2,2 mm continua a pingar fraco.

18,1ºC e vento fraco de NW/N.


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Mai 2011 às 20:22)

11.6 mm acumulados, 6.4 nesta última célula.


----------



## rafaeljona (18 Mai 2011 às 20:23)

Vem ai uma grande célula.
Neste momento chove moderado e vejo vários relampagos dessa célula e um som um pouco rouco.


----------



## rafaeljona (18 Mai 2011 às 20:26)

Começa a chover mais forte(um autentico diluvio) e vários relampagos mais perto


----------



## Lightning (18 Mai 2011 às 20:37)

O aguaceiro que por aqui passou, moderado a forte, deixou mais 5 mm para a conta do dia. 

Nada de trovoada, há só a registar meia dúzia de relâmpagos bem definidos que consegui observar após a passagem desta célula, para o lado do mar. 

O vento também foi uma constante, com rajadas por vezes fortes. Agora está tudo mais calmo com o céu a apresentar-se muito nublado.

Por hoje já acabou.


----------



## Rainy (18 Mai 2011 às 20:39)

Por aqui foi muito fraquinho o aguaçeiro e pareçe que acabou a animação por aqui!


----------



## bisnaga33 (18 Mai 2011 às 21:00)

boas noites ao forum que tempo podemos contar esta noite


----------



## DRC (18 Mai 2011 às 21:05)

bisnaga33 disse:


> boas noites ao forum que tempo podemos contar esta noite



Possivelmente ocorrerão mais alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Geiras (18 Mai 2011 às 21:22)

Por volta das 19:30 caiu um aguaceiro forte com algum granizo e acompanhado de rajadas moderadas o acumulado de hoje é já de *23mm*

Em relação à trovoada, foi um dia para esquecer, apesar de pouco frequentes os relâmpagos andavam longe e escondidos por de trás das nuvens...

Máxima: *22.1ºC*
Mínima: *--.-ºC *

Agora estou com a mínima do dia, 17.2ºC.

Mais tarde reporto filmagens e fotos.


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Mai 2011 às 21:50)

Boas

Passagem da célula de fim de tarde em Almoinha- Sesimbra 

E raro ver a deslocação de células vindas de NE aqui por estas bandas, nas ultimas vezes que isso aconteceu foram sempre de madrugada e sempre com bastante actividade, desta vez no final do dia trazia principalmente precipitação e alguma actividade.

Aqui fica algumas imagens 

Chegada da célula
















Bem visível a chegada da chuva






Depois de passar
















Das descargas eléctricas tentei tirar fotos mas, o tempo de exposição com mais luz tem de ser mais curto, logo mais difícil de as apanhar, a frequancia também não era muita.

Abraços


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mai 2011 às 21:51)

boa noite ora o acumulado de hoje até ao momento é de 33.7mm.
a minima foi 15.8º e maxima de 23.7º.


----------



## kelinha (18 Mai 2011 às 22:08)

Ouve-se trovoada em Coimbra... Vejo vários clarões!


----------



## Teles (18 Mai 2011 às 22:09)

Muito boas fotos ajrebelo
Deixo também hoje umas tiradas entre Santarém e Rio Maior , desculpem a qualidade de algumas foram tiradas em viagem


----------



## Geiras (18 Mai 2011 às 22:16)

Excelentes fotos pessoal


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Mai 2011 às 22:21)

Excelentes fotos! Estou ansioso em "pôr as mãos em cima" da máquina fotográfica que vou adquirir! 

Por esta altura, em que ontem ainda estavam uns 22ºC, sigo com 18,6ºC, tendo já ultrapassado a mínima que foi de 19,7ºC.

A pressão leva já uma subida, encontrando-se nos 1010 hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Mai 2011 às 22:24)

Excelentes fotos, e bom vídeo, André.

-------------------------------------------------
Cuidado gentes por terras de Coimbra e arredores:


----------



## dahon (18 Mai 2011 às 22:27)

kelinha disse:


> Ouve-se trovoada em Coimbra... Vejo vários clarões!



Confirmo e também caiem umas pingas enormes pois cheguei agora a casa e ainda levei com algumas.


----------



## fcechini (18 Mai 2011 às 22:33)

dahon disse:


> Confirmo e também caiem umas pingas enormes pois cheguei agora a casa e ainda levei com algumas.



Que caia a chuva !


----------



## HotSpot (18 Mai 2011 às 22:34)

Levo acumulados 16,6 mm hoje.

E está a chegar mais uma célula, aparentemente a enfraquecer.


----------



## Geiras (18 Mai 2011 às 22:38)

Bem cá vão umas fotos de hoje:



































Espero que gostem apesar da qualidade não ser o desejado


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 22:47)

Excelentes fotos Geiras


----------



## Teles (18 Mai 2011 às 22:53)

Geiras, já se começa a verificar uma grande melhoria nas tuas fotos , estás a fazer bons progressos e estás no bom caminho , já se nota uma boa qualidade nas tuas fotos por isso continua a fotografar e a partilhar connosco,estão brutais estas fotos ,parabéns e obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Lightning (18 Mai 2011 às 22:56)

Balanço (provisório) de hoje:

*Precip. acumulada desde as 0h:* 8,4 mm.

*Vento máximo (rajada): *30 km/h.

*T.Máx.:* 21,8ºC

*Rain Rate máximo registado:* 48 mm/hora.


----------



## Geiras (18 Mai 2011 às 22:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Excelentes fotos Geiras





Teles disse:


> Geiras, já se começa a verificar uma grande melhoria nas tuas fotos , estás a fazer bons progressos e estás no bom caminho , já se nota uma boa qualidade nas tuas fotos por isso continua a fotografar e a partilhar connosco,estão brutais estas fotos ,parabéns e obrigado pela partilha



Obrigado pessoal 

Sigo com 16.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## tsunami (18 Mai 2011 às 23:00)

Ontem por esta hora ainda havia festim. Hoje tudo calmo, ceu com algumas nuvens e pouco mais. Podera ocorrer algo a noite para aqui?

Tava errado, começou agora a chover, mas nao ha sinais de trovoada, nem se ve claroes.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,7ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC

Precipitação - 2,2 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mai 2011 às 00:20)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx: 22.2ºC

Mín: 15.9ºC (igualada ao dia anterior)

Precipitação: 14.2mm


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Mai 2011 às 00:22)

Extremos de ontem, dia 18:

Temp:

Máx: *24,6ºC*

Mín: *19,7ºC*


Sigo com 18,0ºC, 1011 hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2011 às 01:42)

No dia 18 acumulei em Odivelas 20mm de precipitação.

O mês de Maio segue com 41mm acumulados.


----------



## F_R (19 Mai 2011 às 08:38)

Mínima de 15.2ºC
Agora 17.2ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Mai 2011 às 08:53)

Mínima de 16,9ºC.

Sigo com 19ºC, céu pouco nublado, pressão nos 1012 hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## SocioMeteo (19 Mai 2011 às 09:20)

AnDré disse:


> No dia 18 acumulei em Odivelas 20mm de precipitação.
> 
> O mês de Maio segue com 41mm acumulados.



Ainda bem caro André iremos ter seguramente um mês de Maio humido na região da Grande Lisboa bem como em muitas regiões do Alentejo e mesmo do Algarve.


----------



## frederico (19 Mai 2011 às 11:50)

Mas é um clima que permite culturas impossíveis em latitudes mais setentrionais


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2011 às 12:15)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ainda bem caro André iremos ter seguramente um mês de Maio humido na região da Grande Lisboa bem como em muitas regiões do Alentejo e mesmo do Algarve.



Não é assim tão linear.
O local onde moro teve a sorte de ser por duas vezes atingido por aguaceiros fortes que contribuíram e muito para os tais 41mm.

No entanto o mesmo não se passa com outros locais da grande Lisboa, que ainda nem metade desse valor acumularam.

Relembro que o valor normal (71-00) para o mês de Maio em Lisboa (Geofísico) é 55,6mm.


----------



## dASk (19 Mai 2011 às 14:26)

Em relação a hoje a tarde, o IM prevê a continuação de aguaceiros e trovoadas na região de Lisboa o que vocês achas das hipóteses que temos hoje de ver alguma coisa de relevante?!?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Mai 2011 às 14:48)

dASk disse:


> Em relação a hoje a tarde, o IM prevê a continuação de aguaceiros e trovoadas na região de Lisboa o que vocês achas das hipóteses que temos hoje de ver alguma coisa de relevante?!?



Na minha opiniao acho pouco provavel tanto na zona de Lisboa como na peninsula de Setubal,parece-me mais restrito às regioes do interior e mais para o fim da tarde. Mas seguiremos atentamente.


----------



## estrelado (19 Mai 2011 às 14:51)

Parede / Cascais

Vejo isto a aproximar-se de Sul


----------



## Lousano (19 Mai 2011 às 16:07)

Boa tarde.

Chove fraco pela Lousã, devido a uma célula em formação situada entre Lousã-Coimbra.

PS: Já se ouvem trovões.


----------



## Geiras (19 Mai 2011 às 16:09)

Boas,

Mínima de 15.9ºC.

O céu está nublado por cumulus e Congestus.

Formação já dissipada a Sudoeste:


----------



## vitamos (19 Mai 2011 às 16:16)

Chuva forte e trovoada pelo sul de Coimbra!


----------



## Lousano (19 Mai 2011 às 16:17)

Parece que Coimbra vai ser premiada, a célula parece intensificar-se rapidamente.


----------



## dahon (19 Mai 2011 às 16:32)

vitamos disse:


> Chuva forte e trovoada pelo sul de Coimbra!



Pela zona do Estádio o mesmo.
Quatro dias seguidos com trovoada é obra.


----------



## tsunami (19 Mai 2011 às 16:33)

Boa tarde a todos.

Por aqui ceu pouco nublado, mas para o lado de coimbra, sul e sudeste tudo muito negro, vamos ver se chega aqui algo. Trovoada nao se houve.


----------



## tsunami (19 Mai 2011 às 16:41)

Neste momento a encobrir e aumenta a intensidade do vento mas nada de especial. O vento e bem vindo, tava mesmo calor.

Ouviu agora o primeiro trovao. O ceu continua muito carregada para as mesmas direcçoes de a bocado.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mai 2011 às 16:51)

Boas...

Ontem teve um grande temporal por cá, com muita chuva, vento e bastante trovoada.

Em relacção há chuva, foi muita.. Algo que não via há muito.. Acumulado de 25mm. Ao vento, muito vento durante o temporal.. E em relacção há trovoada, foi sempre com trovões fortes e bem perto. Um então estremeceu tudo.. Até meteu medo.


----------



## vitamos (19 Mai 2011 às 16:52)

dahon disse:


> Pela zona do Estádio o mesmo.
> Quatro dias seguidos com trovoada é obra.



Sem dúvida! Pela zona do Polo II foram momentos "electricos" com um raio a atingir um para raios aqui bem próximo, facto presenciado por vários aluno que aqui se encontravam próximo!

Entretanto a chuva e a trovoada cessaram.


----------



## tsunami (19 Mai 2011 às 17:08)

http://img808.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img808/1425/19052011.jpg
http://img864.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img864/8925/19052011001.jpg
http://img62.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img62/4523/19052011002j.jpg
Estas fotos foram tiradas a 7/8 minutos

Alguma trovoada perto neste momento. Ainda nao chove.

Ps: Começa a chover. O ceu esta mesmo carregado.


----------



## tsunami (19 Mai 2011 às 17:19)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/19052011003.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/19052011004.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/19052011005.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/19052011005.jpg/

Desculpem a qualidade das fotos, mas foram tiradas com o telemovel.

Agora chove bem, e ouve-se um ou outro trovao.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (19 Mai 2011 às 17:44)

A sueste, avistam-se formações bem negras, começou a ficar encoberto por aqui. Ja ouvi um trovão


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2011 às 18:08)

vitamos disse:


> Chuva forte e trovoada pelo sul de Coimbra!



Resultado:

*24,2mm* em Coimbra (Aeródromo) e 0,0mm em Coimbra (Bencanta).
(Valores das 15h às 16h utc)


----------



## nelson972 (19 Mai 2011 às 18:19)

Boa tarde,

Trovões bem audíveis, céu carregado a N e NE, e pelo que se vê no Sat24, a célula vem de N para S, mesmo nesta direcção.  Mais uma rega.


----------



## tsunami (19 Mai 2011 às 18:19)

A chuva aqui durou apenas 10/15 minutos. Trovoada so ao longe.

Agora ceu pouco nublado e avistam-se formaçoes interessantes para este e sudeste.


----------



## nelson972 (19 Mai 2011 às 18:36)

Chove, fraco.
O vento parou, o céu está encoberto excepto a W, por onde entra o sol  
A temperatura continua a cair,  23,4º agora.
Nada de trovoada.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2011 às 19:08)

Boa tarde.

É com alguns Fractus espalhados pelo céu, com maior consistência sobre a Serra, que segue actualmente o final-de-tarde Mira-Sintrense. O dia foi marcado também por Cumulus.

A temperatura máxima foi de *25,4ºC*, tendo a mínima situado-se nos *14,9ºC*.

De momento, 21,9ºC e humidade nos 65%, com a pressão nos 1013 hPa e o vento a soprar, em geral, moderado.


----------



## squidward (19 Mai 2011 às 19:29)

Formou-se uma celula a E/SE daqui e há pouco ouvi um trovão próximo (até fez estalidos)


----------



## Lousano (19 Mai 2011 às 19:40)

Ouvem-se trovões novamente aqui e pela imagem radar vem nesta direcção.


----------



## Teles (19 Mai 2011 às 20:23)

Boas , aqui fica uma foto da célula que se vê para a zona de Santarém, Cartaxo:


----------



## squidward (19 Mai 2011 às 20:32)

Essa célula acabou por passar ao lado, deve de ter descarregado bem sobre o Rio Tejo/Valada. Agora segue para Sul (Azambuja). Cheguei a tirar agora umas fotos da célula


----------



## Kimico (19 Mai 2011 às 20:36)

Teles disse:


> Boas , aqui fica uma foto da célula que se vê para a zona de Santarém, Cartaxo:



Foto dessa mesma célula(?) vista de Caldas da Rainha/Óbidos








Outras:


Oeste:






Norte:







Sul: Quase limpo.


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Mai 2011 às 20:48)

Graças à célula a Este daqui, e a outra a Oeste, o ambiente está incrivelmente laranja! 

23,7ºC após uma máxima de *28,9ºC*.


----------



## Teles (19 Mai 2011 às 20:50)

Entretanto outras surgem a norte de Santarém:


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mai 2011 às 20:54)

Valente aguaceiro na Moita.

Rendeu 3,8 mm e uma intensidade de 91mm/hr.


----------



## nelson972 (19 Mai 2011 às 21:19)

Teles disse:


> Entretanto outras surgem a norte de Santarém:




Vistas de outro ângulo :








e mais um fantástico pôr do sol


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mai 2011 às 21:22)

Aqui tudo calmo até ao momento.

19,4ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## jotasetubal (19 Mai 2011 às 21:25)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Imagens de setúbal, com 30 minutos de idade


----------



## Geiras (19 Mai 2011 às 22:14)

Boas fotos pessoal, muito obrigado pela partilha 

O meu resumo da instabilidade dos últimos dias *aqui*

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *26.4ºC*
Mínima: *15.9ºC*

Precipitação: 0mm

Agora estão 21.2ºC.


----------



## squidward (19 Mai 2011 às 22:24)

Aqui estão as fotos que tirei à tal célula que passou aqui mesmo ao lado

























A qualidade e a paisagem não é a melhor, mas foi o que se pode arranjar.


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2011 às 22:37)

Nuvens brutais aqui ao fim do dia caiu um aguaceiro com umas pingas muito grandes mas nada acumulou...

temperatura máxima de 28,5ºC e mínima de 15,5ºC


----------



## Geiras (19 Mai 2011 às 22:52)

miguel disse:


> Nuvens brutais aqui ao fim do dia caiu um aguaceiro com umas pingas muito grandes mas nada acumulou...
> 
> temperatura máxima de 28,5ºC e mínima de 15,5ºC



Terão sido estas? 






Sigo com 20.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2011 às 23:51)

Geiras disse:


> Terão sido estas?
> 
> 
> Sigo com 20.7ºC e vento fraco.



Sim mas tinha esse capacete mais baixo mesmo por cima de mim dava um aspecto assustador com o por do sol o ambiente estava laranja com pingas muito gordas a cair 

19,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,0ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Mai 2011 às 02:22)

Extremos de ontem, dia 19:

Temp:

Máx: *28,9ºC*

Mín: *16,9ºC*


Actuais 19,8ºC, 1016 hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mai 2011 às 17:59)

Boas

Fotografias de ontem aqui:  
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/ponto-mais-alto-da-atalaia-fotos-5681.html#post280633







---------

26,5ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mai 2011 às 18:39)

Bem.. Ontem ás cerca das 20h ( ) choveu fraco por cá e o vento era forte..

Agora, 24,1ºC.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mai 2011 às 20:08)

Boa tarde! 

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: * 28.4ºC*
Mínima: * 15.7ºC*

Agora estão 25ºC e o vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2011 às 21:17)

A nortada sopra moderada lá fora, os _fractus_ acumulam-se pra oeste.

17,3ºC e 89%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mai 2011 às 22:30)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.7ºC

T.Minima: 14.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2011 às 22:58)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 24,9ºC

Mín - 15,8ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2011 às 00:32)

Extremos ontem:

29,6ºC
17,7ºC

rajada máxima: 26km/h

agora estão 19,1ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Mai 2011 às 02:37)

Extremos de ontem, dia 20.

Temp:

Máx: *30,3ºC*

Mín: *18,6ºC*


Sigo com 19,9ºC, vento nulo e 1017 hPa.


----------



## Teles (21 Mai 2011 às 13:05)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 24,4ºC e alguns cumulos  a Este


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2011 às 13:13)

Aqui estão agora 27,4ºC, 54%Hr, 1019,0hpa e vento fraco por vezes nulo


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Mai 2011 às 14:04)

Mínima de 17,8ºC.

Sigo com 28,7ºC, vento fraco e 1019 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mai 2011 às 14:40)

Boas..

Sigo com 27,4ºC e céu limpo.. Belo dia


----------



## Teles (21 Mai 2011 às 15:01)

Boas a célula para os lados de a Santarém cresce a olhos vistos:


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mai 2011 às 15:03)

Teles disse:


> Boas a célula para os lados de a Santarém cresce a olhos vistos:



Fantástico, teles 

Por cá, céu limpo e 26,8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (21 Mai 2011 às 15:22)

Depois de uma mínima de 14.6ºC sigo com 28.7ºC e vento fraco.

Boa foto Teles


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mai 2011 às 15:47)

A temperatura já desce, 25,8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mai 2011 às 17:17)

Geiras disse:


> Depois de uma mínima de 14.6ºC sigo com 28.7ºC e vento fraco.
> 
> Boa foto Teles



Por cá foi algo mais alta a minima, de 16,1ºC...

24,8ºC agora.


----------



## Geiras (21 Mai 2011 às 20:08)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *28.8ºC*
Mínima: *14.6ºC*

Agora estão 23.1ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Mai 2011 às 20:26)

Geiras disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> Máxima: *28.8ºC*
> Mínima: *14.6ºC*
> ...



Só a máxima foi igual, pois a mínima aqui como tem a influencia do rio, foi de uns quentes e distantes 17,8ºC. 

Máx: *28,8ºC*

Mín: *17,8ºC*


Sigo com 23,7ºC, 1019 hPa, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Geiras (21 Mai 2011 às 23:04)

JoãoPT disse:


> Só a máxima foi igual, pois a mínima aqui como tem a influencia do rio, foi de uns quentes e distantes 17,8ºC.
> 
> Máx: *28,8ºC*
> 
> ...



eheh por aqui as noites são bem frescas, sigo já com 18.5ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mai 2011 às 23:14)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.1ºC

T.Minima: 14.9ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Mai 2011 às 23:22)

olá

Apesar de não lembrar os dias mais quentes de Verão, por aqui foi tipicamente marcado pela nortada fraca a moderada, céu em geral limpo e com a faixa costeira a norte de Sintra visitada pelos seus Stratus. Estes visivelmente permanecem na área, o vento ainda que mais fraco continua a deslocar-se de NNW.

Termómetro a marcar *17ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mai 2011 às 23:33)

Resumo da Semana*:












Resumo da semana:







*Para mim a semana começa ao domingo e termina ao sábado.


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2011 às 23:45)

Boas

Dia passado em Lisboa perto do rio e estava uma grande ventania principalmente ao fim da tarde! Chego a Setúbal nem corria quase uma brisa 

Mínima de 17,2ºC e máxima de 29,4ºC

rajada máxima 29km/h

Agora estão 17,3ºc e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,7ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (22 Mai 2011 às 00:12)

A maioria das vezes, por aqui o vento é nulo ou muito fraco a estas horas e madrugada fora. Agora tenho vento de Norte a rondar os 14km/h.

Sigo com 17.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2011 às 11:16)

Bom dia.

O final da tarde de ontem foi marcado pela cobertura total da Serra por Fractus provinientes do quadrante Norte, formando o veranesco _Barrão_, sendo que, com o avançar da noite, essa mesma cobertura foi tomando posse _dos céus_, também de cá. 

Temperatura mínima de *14,5ºC* e actuais 19,4ºC.

Humidade nos 68% e céu muito nublado por Cirrus Spissatus e Fractus.

Pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## F_R (22 Mai 2011 às 14:23)

Boas

Céu praticamente limpo

Mínima de 13.6ºC

Agora 28.0ºC


----------



## Geiras (22 Mai 2011 às 15:49)

Boas

Mínima de 13.8ºC
Agora sigo com a máxima do dia, 27.6ºC.

O vento sopra fraco de NW.


----------



## Geiras (22 Mai 2011 às 22:04)

Extremos de hoje: *28.8ºC*/*14.6ºC*

Agora estão 21.9ºC e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,9ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mai 2011 às 13:00)

Boa tarde, já está quente, estão 31.3ºC, e leas andam ai para o interior:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Desculpem a má qualidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2011 às 14:01)

As nuvens altas hoje marcam presença.

23,3ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2011 às 14:16)

Aqui estão 29,1ºC, 42%Hr o céu apenas tem algumas nuvens altas e o vento é fraco quase sempre nulo


----------



## zejorge (23 Mai 2011 às 14:36)

Boa tarde

Por aqui sigo com 30,8º e uma HRelativa de 45%.
A NE começam a surgir umas formações com bom aspecto.....


Cumpts


----------



## Lousano (23 Mai 2011 às 15:04)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de Norte (fresquinho) e 27,4ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mai 2011 às 15:33)

mais algumas fotos das células do interior:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mai 2011 às 16:22)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com uns abafados 27,8ºC e avisto as células do interior. Bem bonitas .


----------



## Teles (23 Mai 2011 às 16:47)

Boas , alguns cumulos a Este:


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2011 às 17:19)

Aqui as nuvens altas continuam a marcar presença.

Vento moderado a forte de NW, 70% e 23,1ºC.


----------



## Microburst (23 Mai 2011 às 17:37)

O aspecto neste momento a Leste de Almada é deveras interessante. 







Dados actuais aqui por Cacilhas: 28,9ºC, 40% de humidade, pressão nos 1018hpa e vento quase nulo de NE.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mai 2011 às 18:05)

O aspecto por aqui agora:


----------



## Microburst (23 Mai 2011 às 18:14)

Cada vez mais definida e bonita.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2011 às 18:24)

Boas
Extremos hoje:

Máxima:*31,3ºC*
Mínima:*16,3ºC*

Agora estão 29,2ºC, 43%Hr, 1018m6hpa e vento fraco

A este não muito longe dá para ver uma bela trovoada apesar de ainda não ter visto ou ouvido qualquer raio ou trovão


----------



## AnDré (23 Mai 2011 às 18:35)

Microburst disse:


> Cada vez mais definida e bonita.



Essa célula está a gerar precipitação forte a SE de Coruche.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mai 2011 às 18:53)

Actual :


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2011 às 18:57)

Pra leste o cenário é este.





22,1ºC e vento moderado a forte de NW.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mai 2011 às 19:05)

26,1ºC.


----------



## windchill (23 Mai 2011 às 19:19)

O cenário visto da Amora é este...




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2011-05-23[/URL]




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2011-05-23[/URL]




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2011-05-23[/URL]


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mai 2011 às 19:22)

Por aqui á mais de 1hora que ouço trovôes, para os lados de sw é incrivél esta trovoada.


----------



## squidward (23 Mai 2011 às 19:29)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui á mais de 1hora que ouço trovôes, para os lados de sw é incrivél esta trovoada.



infelizmente essa célula está a "morrer"


----------



## windchill (23 Mai 2011 às 19:30)

Em Sines parece que há festa....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mai 2011 às 19:31)

squidward disse:


> infelizmente essa célula está a "morrer"



Pois é esta célula está a perder muita força.


----------



## F_R (23 Mai 2011 às 20:47)

Dia de bastante calor,

Ao principio da tarde ainda pensei ver trovoada pois as nuvens cresciam a uma velocidade enorme, mas depois não deu em nada.

Mínima 14.9ºC
Máxim 33.1ºC

Agora 26.2ºC


----------



## windchill (23 Mai 2011 às 20:54)

Fim de tarde com vista agradável para sul-sueste....




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2011-05-23[/URL]


----------



## AnDré (23 Mai 2011 às 21:04)

Na grande Lisboa, quem tem uma boa vista para este, poderá ver agora um festival de relâmpagos da célula que se encontra entre Coruche e Vendas Novas.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2011 às 21:09)

AnDré disse:


> Na grande Lisboa, quem tem uma boa vista para este, poderá ver agora um festival de relâmpagos da célula que se encontra entre Coruche e Vendas Novas.



Também reparei nisso. Espectáculo interessante.

21,3ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Templariu (23 Mai 2011 às 21:10)

Boa noite.
Trovoada a E e SE de Tomar.


----------



## F_R (23 Mai 2011 às 21:15)

Quando já não dava nada por ele, começa a "explodir" por cá


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mai 2011 às 21:15)

Acabei de avistar daqui, um relãmpago para Este, no meio de nuvens alaranjadas que no topo forma um Cumulunimbus .

Fantástico cenário


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2011 às 21:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Também reparei nisso. Espectáculo interessante.



Relâmpagos com uma certa cadência, mas não dá pra apanhar raios, embora alguns sejam bem límpidos.

Vamos lá ver o que a noite nos reserva agora com o acalmar da nortada


----------



## squidward (23 Mai 2011 às 21:22)

AnDré disse:


> Na grande Lisboa, quem tem uma boa vista para este, poderá ver agora um festival de relâmpagos da célula que se encontra entre Coruche e Vendas Novas.



Sim, já avistei uma meia-dúzia de clarões a SE.


----------



## Geiras (23 Mai 2011 às 21:32)

Algumas fotos de hoje para a região do interior Sul:



















*NOTA:* Estou a ver relâmpagos a Este.


----------



## windchill (23 Mai 2011 às 21:32)

Ao longe já se vê alguma coisa 




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2011-05-23[/URL]




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2011-05-23[/URL]




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2011-05-23[/URL]




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2011-05-23[/URL]


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2011 às 21:37)

Bem, totalmente contra os meus princípios fotográficos e apesar destas fotos estarem uma m*** aqui ficam.

É o que se passa por aqui


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mai 2011 às 21:44)

Sem lançar alerta.. Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão  Estou na janela e pareceu mesmo


----------



## Pixie (23 Mai 2011 às 21:44)

Wow!!!


----------



## windchill (23 Mai 2011 às 21:46)

Elas andam aí, iupiii!!!


----------



## Microburst (23 Mai 2011 às 21:48)

Dá-me impressão que está agora a acalmar, mas tem sido um espectáculo e tanto. E está, ou estava, com pontaria já que pelo menos 3 raios atingiram claramente algumas estruturas formando durante breves instantes uma intensa bola de luz.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Mai 2011 às 21:58)

Também consegui avistar alguns relâmpagos a Este, mas ao que parece já acabou, a frequência já é muito baixa.

Sigo com 23,8ºC após uma máxima de *31,0ºC*.

Vento fraco e 1021 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (23 Mai 2011 às 22:11)

Dia de céu pouco nublado (excepto na zona da serra).

Tmax: 29,4ºC

Tmin: 12,2ºC

Tactual: 21,9ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2011 às 22:19)

Também filmei essa trovoada tenho vários raios vou ver se consigo tirar alguns de jeito para postar por aqui mais tarde


----------



## Geiras (23 Mai 2011 às 22:23)

Depois de ter caminhado 4km para lá, 4km para cá durante a tarde, agora voltei a fazer o mesmo (sempre a pé) chego ao spot estratégico () e vejo que me esqueço do cartão de memória da cam... que mer**... foi só ver alguns relâmpagos à minha frente sem registar nada...

Extremos de hoje

Máxima: *31.2ºC*
Mínima: * 15.2ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mai 2011 às 22:27)

Eis que chove intensamente, com pingas bastante grossas !

PS: Pequeno granizo !


----------



## windchill (23 Mai 2011 às 22:28)

Geiras disse:


> Depois de ter caminhado 4km para lá, 4km para cá durante a tarde, agora voltei a fazer o mesmo (sempre a pé) chego ao spot estratégico () e vejo que me esqueço do cartão de memória da cam... que mer**... foi só ver alguns relâmpagos à minha frente sem registar nada...
> 
> Extremos de hoje
> 
> ...



E a mim acabou-se a bateria da máquina no meio da festa...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2011 às 22:45)

Tava com esperança que agora a nortada acalma-se ou começa-se a acalmar, mas parece que não quer.

20,2ºC e 53%.

Vento moderado a forte de NNW.


----------



## Geiras (23 Mai 2011 às 22:49)

windchill disse:


> E a mim acabou-se a bateria da máquina no meio da festa...



Pois, ainda tentei filmar alguma coisa com a memória interna da máquina (que só grava cerca de 30 segundos) e numa das vezes em que acabou esse prazo de gravação, logo a seguir dá um relâmpago bem visível... aff

Sigo com 21.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2011 às 22:50)

windchill disse:


> E a mim acabou-se a bateria da máquina no meio da festa...



Isso é lixado... 

Geiras, vê o lado positivo, não registaste nada mas assististe a tudo.  Nunca se pode ter tudo. Eu ainda vi, embora mal, meia dúzia de relâmpagos, mas não consegui captar nenhum.

---

Está agradável na rua, com 23,4ºC. O vento é moderado, pois intensificou-se há momentos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mai 2011 às 22:54)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.8ºC( Máxima do ano)

T.Minima: 15.3ºC

E agora deixo-vos aqui umas fotos de outra célula que se apróximou este neste fim de tarde, era só trovôes e relâmpagos.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Espero que gostem


----------



## Microburst (23 Mai 2011 às 23:42)

Caramba, que aspecto. Bestiais, Chasing Thunder.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Mai 2011 às 23:59)

Nem sei se terá algo a ver, mas desde que a trovoada que estava sobre Vendas-Novas se intensificou, houve falhas de luz 6 vezes a partir das 19, e uma às 20:30, resultado, a caldeira foi à vida, azar atrás de azar.. 

Enfim, ao menos a noite segue agradável e tropical, com 22,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,8ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC


----------



## rfll (24 Mai 2011 às 00:03)

boa noite.grandes fotos 
hoje estava para os lados de Coruche, no momento em que uma grande célula se formou, aqui ficam 2 vídeos, são muito curtos pois estava no carro, mas era impressionante...


----------



## Teles (24 Mai 2011 às 00:05)

que espectáculo de fotos Chasing Thunder


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Mai 2011 às 01:50)

Extremos de ontem, dia 23:

Temp:

Máx: *31ºC*

Mín: *16,6ºC*


Sigo actualmente com 20,7ºC, vento nulo e 1021 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mai 2011 às 09:51)

Bom Dia

Aqui vos deixo mais algumas fotos de ontém á tarde:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2011 às 12:05)

27,8ºC ao meio-dia!
É a temperatura mais elevada do ano para a hora em questão em Odivelas. 

5 minutos depois, 28,0ºC e vento nulo.

------------

Previsão do ALADIN para as 15h utc.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2011 às 12:08)

Xiii pá, vou já com 27,3ºC, nada a ver com ontem 

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Mai 2011 às 12:28)

30,2ºC é a temperatura aqui, e ainda é meio-dia, hoje vai aquecer muito.

1020 hPa, vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## Lousano (24 Mai 2011 às 12:35)

Boa tarde.

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 29,6ºC.

Na serra já se formam algumas nuvens.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2011 às 13:03)

Vai um calorão, por aqui. Sigo já com *29,3ºC* e humidade nos 34%.

Pressão nos 1021 hPa e céu limpo!


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2011 às 13:22)

Aqui estão agora 32,2ºC, 40%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## F_R (24 Mai 2011 às 13:34)

31.8ºC e 33% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2011 às 14:06)

Pela primeira vez este ano, atingi os 30ºC, estou agora com 30,1ºC.

Vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2011 às 14:08)

Superada a barreira psicológica dos 30ºC, com *30,2ºC* neste momento! 

Humidade nos 31% e pressão a 1021 hPa, com vento fraco.


----------



## Microburst (24 Mai 2011 às 14:35)

Boa tarde aos amigos 

Aqui por Cacilhas neste momento estão *30,9ºC*, humidade nos 45%, pressão 1019hpa e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2011 às 14:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pela primeira vez este ano, atingi os 30ºC, estou agora com 30,1ºC.
> 
> Vento fraco de Este.



Por aqui 32,7ºC com máxima até ao momento de 33,1ºC máxima do ano!

Ao contrario de ti aqui já são 11 os dias este ano com mais de 30,0ºC


----------



## jpcp (24 Mai 2011 às 14:47)

Começam-se já a avistar algumas formações em desenvolvimento a E e NE. Está-se a preparar mais um final de tarde ...


----------



## lsalvador (24 Mai 2011 às 15:23)

Por Tomar os extremos ate ao momento são

33.8 °C (14:17 UTC)	
13.0 °C (05:35 UTC)


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2011 às 15:31)

Segue Mira-Sintra com *31,4ºC* nesta fantástica tarde veranesca.

Humidade nos 32%.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Mai 2011 às 15:40)

Tomar nos 34.1º

Muito calor.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Mai 2011 às 15:55)

Até ao momento, 35.1º a máxima do ano


----------



## dahon (24 Mai 2011 às 16:01)

Está a crescer bastante uma uma cumolunisbus mesmo aqui por cima(zona do estádio Coimbra) é bem pequena mas já se ouvem trovões.

Edit  È mesmo estranho porque ouvem-se trovões e as pessoas perguntam de onde é que vem os trovões.


----------



## nelson972 (24 Mai 2011 às 16:02)

Vento quase nulo,  e 31,2º agora. 
Alguns cumulus bonitinhos a surgirem por aqui.
 ? Veremos .


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2011 às 16:04)

manganao disse:


> Alerta amarelo os gajos do instituto de meteorologia estão bons da cabeça? porra ta uma dia de verão do caneco



Os avisos meteorológicos são referentes aos aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoada, previstos para esta tarde em especial nas regiões do interior norte e centro.

Por esta altura eles já se fazem sentir. Nomeadamente em Trancoso e Viseu norte.
Com o desenrolar da tarde devem-se multiplicar.







----------------

Em Odivelas, 32,4ºC.
Vento fraco.


----------



## dahon (24 Mai 2011 às 16:07)

Já vejo relâmpagos e bem perto.


----------



## dahon (24 Mai 2011 às 16:20)

Cá está no radar:


----------



## Microburst (24 Mai 2011 às 16:23)

Microburst disse:


> Aqui por Cacilhas neste momento estão *30,9ºC*, humidade nos 45%, pressão 1019hpa e vento fraco de SE.



Actualização às 16h20: *33,2ºC*, 37% humidade, pressão 1018 hpa e mantém-se o vento quase nulo de SE.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Mai 2011 às 16:27)

Por cá, também máxima do ano com *34,0ºC*

Que calor...


----------



## DRC (24 Mai 2011 às 16:54)

Regista-se na Póvoa de Santa Iria neste momento a máxima do dia com uns escaldantes *34,4ºC*


----------



## romeupaz (24 Mai 2011 às 17:14)

Já se ouve trovoada em Leiria, é possível ver a célula responsável pela cam do meteoleiria...


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mai 2011 às 17:52)

QUE CALOR 

Máxima de *34,6ºC e agora 34,0º*C !


----------



## Lousano (24 Mai 2011 às 17:53)

Em Miranda do Corvo está a pingar mas não deve passar disso.

Pela Lousã a Tmax foi de 34,3ºC

Neste momento 29,8ºC.


----------



## Lightning (24 Mai 2011 às 17:58)

Por Corroios temperatura nos 32,1ºC após máxima de 32,7ºC, que constitui a máxima do ano. 

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco ou nulo.

Para os interessados em fazer uma caçada este fim-de-semana, vejam  este tópico.


----------



## romeupaz (24 Mai 2011 às 18:10)

Chuva e trovoada sobre Leiria neste momento... 28.5ºC


----------



## DRC (24 Mai 2011 às 18:17)

romeupaz disse:


> Chuva e trovoada sobre Leiria neste momento... 28.5ºC



A sua câmara está um bocado torta, poderia endireitá-la para se ver melhor?


----------



## Microburst (24 Mai 2011 às 18:26)

Raios, que calor das Arábias. Aqui no deserto é o que dá. 

Nesta altura pela minha simpática freguesia à beira Tejo plantada sigo com *33,9ºC* e humidade nos 33%.


----------



## manganao (24 Mai 2011 às 18:27)

DRC disse:


> A sua câmara está um bocado torta, poderia endireitá-la para se ver melhor?



agora ja ta boa


----------



## lsalvador (24 Mai 2011 às 18:34)

Por Tomar a temperatura caiu e bem, mas voltou a subir.

Passou dos 35º para os 27º em menos de 1 hora e choveu.

Neste momento ja estou com 31.7º


----------



## squidward (24 Mai 2011 às 18:35)

creio que se formou uma célula na serra do Montejunto.


----------



## Goku (24 Mai 2011 às 18:49)

romeupaz disse:


> Chuva e trovoada sobre Leiria neste momento... 28.5ºC



Também sou de Leiria é só trovejou, nada de chuvinha.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2011 às 18:50)

squidward disse:


> creio que se formou uma célula na serra do Montejunto.



Exacto, consigo vê-la


----------



## Goku (24 Mai 2011 às 19:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Exacto, consigo vê-la



Manda cumprimentos meus ``à celula.


----------



## romeupaz (24 Mai 2011 às 19:28)

Goku disse:


> Também sou de Leiria é só trovejou, nada de chuvinha.



Choveu e bem mas de curta duração na zona do Leiria  shopping estg


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2011 às 19:34)

Goku disse:


> Manda cumprimentos meus ``à celula.



Eu bem queria, mas rapidamente foi-se embora sem deixar rasto, pelo menos por aqui
Ainda não foi desta que Loures teve trovoada esta semana


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2011 às 19:44)

Aqui o vento fraco de NW fez descer um pouco a temperatura e aumentar a humidade.

Neste momento 26,3ºC e 66%.


----------



## Goku (24 Mai 2011 às 20:34)

romeupaz disse:


> Choveu e bem mas de curta duração na zona do Leiria  shopping estg



Eu tive de manha na ESTG e esteve tudo calminho.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Mai 2011 às 20:40)

Extremos de Hoje:

*34.2 °C (15:43 UTC)* Máxima do ano
*14.9 °C (05:16 UTC) *


----------



## F_R (24 Mai 2011 às 20:41)

Máxima de 33.7ºC

Agora 29.6ºC

Bastantes cummulus a norte, mas tudo calmo


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Mai 2011 às 20:42)

Zona de Pinheiro de Loures registou hoje 33.0ºC, a temperatura mais elevada do ano. Tinha tido um dia de 30ºC mas 33º...

são neste momento 20h40 estão25ºC e vento de sudoeste de 10 km/h

cps

cbernardino


----------



## fsl (24 Mai 2011 às 22:24)

*Autêntica noite de Verão em Oeiras. Mesmo no Verão são raras noites como esta:

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 24-05-11  22:20) 
Temperatura:  25.6°C  
Humidade: 60%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 17.2°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr NNE 
Pressão: 1019.1 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 15.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  269.4mm 
Wind chill:  25.6°C  
Indíce THW:   26.1°C  
Indíce Calor:  26.1°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  16.9°C às   6:01  32.9°C às 15:46 
Humidade:  35%  às  15:39  87%  às   5:52 
Ponto de Orvalho:  13.3°C às  13:19  19.4°C às  17:46 
Pressão:  1018.0hPa  às  19:36  1021.4hPa  às   9:35 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   35.4 km/hr  às   0:07 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  17.2°C às   1:57  
Maior Indíce Calor   35.6°C às  17:46 

*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2011 às 22:30)

Sigo ainda com 22,9ºC. Que óptima noite! 

66% de humidade.


----------



## Geiras (24 Mai 2011 às 22:31)

Boas, dia bastante agradável, ás 8:30 já estavam cerca de 20ºC.

A tarde foi bastante quente com a máxima a atingir os *34.5ºC* (Máxima do ano também)

A mínima foi de *17.1ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mai 2011 às 22:51)

Boa noite!
Hoje foi dia de máxima do ano, com 32.4ºC...

De momento, ainda 25ºC... adivinha-se uma noite tropical ou perto disso...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2011 às 22:52)

24,0ºC e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2011 às 23:23)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*18,3ºC*
Máxima:*34,2ºC* (máxima do ano)

Agora ainda estão 22,6ºC e tem estado a descer bem na ultima hora já desceu 5ºC


----------



## manganao (24 Mai 2011 às 23:31)

vejam isto http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=265172


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 31,7ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mai 2011 às 00:03)

Boas

Esta´ uma noite mesmo...
A estaçao mais perto daqui marca agora 20.2ºC, mas coloquei o mercurio la fora e marcava 26ºC, acho que tenho de começar a guiar-me pela estaçao da Portela (25.4ºC).

(Desculpem os acentos, saem duplos´´~~)


----------



## lsalvador (25 Mai 2011 às 00:14)

Ontem foi batida a máxima do ano, 35.1º e com uma mínima de 13º, com o total de 22.1º de amplitude térmica.


----------



## meteo (25 Mai 2011 às 00:43)

Estao 24,6ºC em Oeiras neste momento  E a subir...


----------



## Lousano (25 Mai 2011 às 01:23)

Por aqui nada habituado a estas temperaturas noturnas, neste momento 19,4ºC e "não mexe uma palha".


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Mai 2011 às 01:31)

O dia foi também muito quente por aqui, com a máxima a chegar aos *33ºC*.


Extremos de ontem, dia 24:

Temp:

Máx: *33ºC*

Mín: *18,3ºC*



Hoje segue-se uma verdadeira noite de ananases, sigo ainda com *24,7ºC*. 

1018 hPa.


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Mai 2011 às 01:38)

E segue Lisboa (Geofísico) na frente:


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2011 às 01:49)

Em Odivelas ontem a máxima foi de *33,0ºC*.
A mais alta do ano.

Agora a noite segue quente e sem vento. 
22,8ºC.


----------



## Lousano (25 Mai 2011 às 03:16)

Céu estrelado e ouvem-se trovões ao longe, bem como tímidos "flashes" do outro lado da serra (NE).


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2011 às 07:49)

A máxima de ontem foi de *32,3ºC*.

---

Esta madrugada foi quente, tendo a temperatura alcançado os 24,4ºC por volta das 2h.

A mínima foi de *19,7ºC*.

Neste momento sigo já com 21,5ºC, sem dúvida um valor mais elevado do que o de ontem pela mesma hora.

Humidade nos 71% e pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## F_R (25 Mai 2011 às 08:38)

Bom dia

Mínima de 18.9ºC

Agora 22.0ºC


----------



## Heat (25 Mai 2011 às 09:53)

A máxima de ontem foi de 32ºC por aqui. A mínima desta noite ficou-se pelos 20ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Mai 2011 às 10:02)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa noite!
> Hoje foi dia de máxima do ano, com 32.4ºC...
> 
> De momento, ainda 25ºC... a*divinha-se uma noite tropical ou perto disso*...



Bom dia!
E foi, de facto, uma noite tropical... 21.1ºC de mínima...
De momento, 25ºC e alguma neblina...


----------



## meteo (25 Mai 2011 às 10:24)

Minima tropical em Oeiras, de 20,2ºC... POr agora ja nos 25,5ºC..Vai ser mais um dia de ananases!


----------



## Microburst (25 Mai 2011 às 11:47)

Bom dia 

Por aqui também foi uma noite bastante quente, mínima alcançada de 22,4ºC com alguma humidade, mas sem vento. No momento que escrevo, 11h45, já marco *28,8ºC*.


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Mai 2011 às 11:50)

Mínima tropical de *20,5ºC*.

E o dia não perdoa, sigo já com 30,1ºC. 

1019 hPa, céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2011 às 12:52)

Sigo já com *29,5ºC*. Cerca de 1ºC a mais do que ontem pela mesma hora.

Humidade nos 29%, pressão a 1020 hPa e céu encoberto por um manto de finos Cirrostratus.


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Mai 2011 às 13:00)

Caxias: 29ºc. Sol nem vê-lo. Vento, pouco.

É normal valores de HR tão baixos com este tipo de nebulosidade? O Gilmet assinala 29% em Mira Sintra. Há uns dias em minha casa (Sintra) numa situação semelhante a esta, o meu aparelhómetro marcava menos de 20%...


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2011 às 13:01)

Segunda mínima tropical do ano em Odivelas.
20,2ºC.

Em Sintra (Pena) a noite também foi quente! Muito quente para o lugar em questão.


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2011 às 13:19)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 19,1ºC

Agora céu encoberto e 29,3ºC com 34%Hr


----------



## Lousano (25 Mai 2011 às 14:24)

A Tmin de hoje foi de 17,6ºC.

Neste momento 33,6ºC e muitas nuvens altas.


----------



## Lousano (25 Mai 2011 às 15:03)

35,4ºC actualmente, já novo máximo do ano.

Sobre a Lousã está a crescer uma célula.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2011 às 15:10)

Lousano disse:


> 35,4ºC actualmente, já novo máximo do ano.





Por aqui 26,4ºC e vento de sul.


----------



## Microburst (25 Mai 2011 às 15:40)

Por aqui também Mário, vento de Sul moderado nesta altura. Dá para fazer tilintar as campainhas chinesas e abanar os estores (aleluia!). 

Temperatura baixou um pouco para os 27,1ºC, humidade nos 49% e pressão atmosférica nos 1019hpa.


----------



## nelson972 (25 Mai 2011 às 15:46)

Sensação de estufa, com 32º e sem vento.
Parcialmente encoberto com nuvens altas.
E mais um halo solar....alguém fotografou?


----------



## F_R (25 Mai 2011 às 16:24)

32.1ºC neste momento
Humidade de 25%


----------



## romeupaz (25 Mai 2011 às 16:24)

Leiria:
Máxima: 32,1ºC 2:01 PM
Mínima: 19,7ºC 5:46 AM


----------



## Teles (25 Mai 2011 às 16:33)

Boas, por aqui temperatura actual de 34,0 e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## Lousano (25 Mai 2011 às 16:55)

Depois de algum tempo à sombra da célula que aqui se formou, a temperatura desceu aos 29,1ºC actuais.

O sol está no ponto de sair da nebulosidade e a temperatura deverá aumentar novamente.


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Mai 2011 às 17:14)

Sigo com 30ºC após uma máxima de 32,1ºC, com um ventinho de Sul. 

1018 hPa e céu nublado por cirroestratos.


----------



## Microburst (25 Mai 2011 às 17:15)

Por aqui céu a limpar e consequentemente temperatura a subir e humidade a descer. Nesta altura estão *29ºC* com 42% hr. O vento de há pouco foi-se, é o efeito do deserto.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2011 às 18:29)

Tarde bastante quente e abafada, sem sol !

Sigo com 30,0ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Mai 2011 às 18:36)

Amadora

Tipico tempo abafado, chato, e repleto de nuvens altas... a ver se chega o fim de semana para haver animação!!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2011 às 18:37)

A nebulosidade a níveis médios/altos que durante todo o início de tarde impediu a temperatura de ir mais além, está a dissipar-se, e actualmente sigo com *30,1ºC*, a subir em flecha, sendo a máxima do dia até ao momento!

Humidade nos 31% e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2011 às 19:01)

27,8ºC e vento de oeste.

Muito quente para hora em questão


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2011 às 19:03)

Estou com 30,1ºC muito calor a esta hora, a máxima foi a minutos de 30,3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2011 às 19:53)

Céu actual com 27,8ºC:


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2011 às 19:54)

Novamente, a nebulosidade composta maioritariamente por Altocumulus instalou-se, e a temperatura desce rapidamente. 24,4ºC actuais.

Humidade nos 46% e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2011 às 19:54)

Estão ainda 29,6ºC


----------



## F_R (25 Mai 2011 às 19:57)

Máxima 32.9ºC

Agora 26.6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2011 às 20:23)

Foto actual, achei engraçada, postei mais 1 

26,3ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mai 2011 às 20:31)




----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2011 às 20:35)

E o dia chega ao fim recheado por altos-cúmulos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mai 2011 às 20:42)

Passando a tarde por Setúbal, esta foi a altura em que medi a temperatura mais alta.








Chegando a Moscavide, ao final da tarde, a temperatura ainda andava pelos 30 ºC.


----------



## Geiras (25 Mai 2011 às 22:35)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *30.7ºC*
Mínima: *17.3ºC*

Agora estão 21.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mai 2011 às 22:40)

por cá a maxima foi 35.7º  e a minima de 16º agora estão 22ºc


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Mai 2011 às 23:44)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu essencialmente encoberto, com a máxima a fixar-se nos 31.3ºC, após mínima tropical de 21.1ºC.

De momento, 23.6ºC, 46%HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mai 2011 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,9ºC

Mín - 20,6ºC (primeira mínima tropical)


----------



## stormy (26 Mai 2011 às 00:07)

Por lisboa-Encarnação hoje o tia foi de céu encoberto com algumas abertas, e vento fraco do quadrante sul.
Max-29.6ºC
Min-20.4ºC

Ontem o dia foi de sol e vento fraco de NNE.
Max-33.6º
Min-17.9

(Dados obtidos pelo meu sensor cá de casa, poderão ser diferentes quer do Meteoportela quer de Moscavide ( Daniel vilão)..as duas estações mais proximas, a menos de 1.5km)


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Mai 2011 às 01:02)

Extremos de ontem, dia 25:

Temp:

Máx: *32,1ºC*

Mín: *20,5ºC*


Sigo com 22,3ºC, 1019 hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2011 às 03:22)

A noite segue mais fresca que ontem.
Ainda assim 20,1ºC.

Hoje já não deverei ter uma mínima tropical.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2011 às 07:54)

Bom dia!

Frescura, por aqui, com 16,8ºC actuais e algum nevoeiro.

Humidade nos 85% e pressão a 1020 hPa.

Mínima de *16,2ºC*.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Mai 2011 às 08:34)

AnDré disse:


> A noite segue mais fresca que ontem.
> Ainda assim 20,1ºC.
> 
> Hoje já não deverei ter uma mínima tropical.



Bom dia, aqui graças à nebulosidade, ainda tive mais tropical. 

Mínima de 21,3ºC.

Sigo com 23,0ºC, vento nulo, céu encoberto e 1019 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (26 Mai 2011 às 08:52)

Bom dia.

O dia começa totalmente diferente dos anteriores, com neblina e vento fraco.

Tmin: 15,6ºC

Tactual: 17,6ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2011 às 09:37)

Ontem foi à rasquinha, mas ainda foi tropical.
Máx: 29.3ºC
Mín: 20.1ºC
Actual: 22.4ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Mai 2011 às 09:41)

Em Setúbal vai pingando a mínima foi de 19,7ºC e agora estão 21,3ºC com 79%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2011 às 10:48)

Céu encoberto, chuva fraca/chuviscos e vento fraco de SO.
21ºC.

Tempo óptimo para refrescar a casa e sujar o carro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2011 às 11:12)

Aqui já chove bem.
Sigo com 21.1ºC, basta descer 0.4ºC para igualar a mínima de hoje.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Mai 2011 às 12:35)

Chove de forma fraca com céu encoberto por uma camada homogénea de nuvens médias e 22,4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2011 às 14:03)

O vento rodou para NO e sopra agora fraco a moderado.
Sigo com a mínima do dia: 19,3ºC.

Vai pingando...


----------



## Microburst (26 Mai 2011 às 14:44)

Que abafo! 

Por aqui vai chovendo também, entre o fraco e por vezes assim não tão fraco, e estão 21ºC. A humidade está nos 87%, pressão nos 1019hpa e o vento sopra fraco de NO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mai 2011 às 15:29)

por cá esta um tempo abafado e já cá cantam 2mm


----------



## Lousano (26 Mai 2011 às 18:24)

Dia sempre com céu encoberto e bem fresco.

Impressionante a diferença em relação ao dia de ontem.

Tmax: 22,9ºC

Tactual: 20,1ºC


----------



## zejorge (26 Mai 2011 às 18:27)

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas. Há uns minutos caíram meia dúzia de pingos.
Sigo com 20,8º uma HRel. de 82% e vento fraco de SW com 6 kmh


----------



## camrov8 (26 Mai 2011 às 18:50)

por ca nem nuvens nem chuva o tempo ameaçou mas agora ate que esta mais quente


----------



## F_R (26 Mai 2011 às 19:41)

Máxima de 26.1ºC

Agora 20.4ºC

Já cairam uns pingos


----------



## Rainy (26 Mai 2011 às 19:43)

Por aqui choveu bem durante a tarde, por agora mantem-se nublado e bem fresco espero for células mais fortes para os próximos dias


----------



## windchill (26 Mai 2011 às 20:26)

Por aqui as nuvens estão a dissipar-se e a temperatura está relativamente baixa.... vamos a ver se aquelas formações a oeste do barlavento Algarvio trazem alguma animação para estas bandas....


----------



## Geiras (26 Mai 2011 às 21:54)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *21.7ºC*
Mínima: *17.8ºC*
Precip.: *1.7mm*


----------



## miguel (26 Mai 2011 às 22:19)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*19,7ºC*
Máxima:*22,7ºC*

Precipitação:*1,4mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mai 2011 às 22:30)

extremos  hoje max:26.3º min:17.3 agora estão 17.7º


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2011 às 22:46)

T. Máx: 23.3ºC
T. Mín: 17.3ºC (Actual)


----------



## dahon (26 Mai 2011 às 23:16)

Boas, chove fraco por agora em Coimbra.


----------



## tsunami (26 Mai 2011 às 23:20)

Boa noite.

Aqui na Granja tambem começou a chover fraco, a coisa de 10 minutos.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Mai 2011 às 02:02)

Extremos de ontem, dia 26:

Temp:

Máx: *24,6ºC*

Mín: *21,3ºC*

Apenas 3,3ºC de amplitude térmica!


Sigo com 17,8ºC e 1017 hPa, o dia apresentou-se sempre encoberto e com chuva fraca desde o início da manhã até ao início da tarde.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2011 às 07:12)

Bom dia.

Ontem o céu encoberto e a chuva muito fraca marcaram quase todo o período diurno. A temperatura máxima não passou dos *21,2ºC*, e a precipitação acumulada foi de *2mm*.

Hoje o dia inicia-se com céu muito nublado, humidade nos 87% e temperatura nos 17,2ºC, a subir depois de uma mínima de *14,9ºC*.

Pressão nos 1016 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2011 às 12:20)

Ontem, a máxima foi logo ao inicio do dia 0:01, com 23,4ºC.
A mínima, foi às 23:59, com 15,8ºC.
Pingou durante uma boa parte da manhã e da tarde, mas o total acumulado foi de apenas 1mm.

----------

Hoje sigo com o céu a encobrir e 24ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2011 às 12:32)

Mínima bem agradável hoje de 15,6ºC.

Agora 23,3ºC e vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## F_R (27 Mai 2011 às 13:24)

Mínima de 15.2ºC

Agora 27.9ºC


----------



## Lousano (27 Mai 2011 às 14:24)

Boa tarde.

Aqui começou a chover e trovejar.

O mais curioso é a temperatura actual, 26,3ºC, a máxima do dia.


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2011 às 14:40)

Tive uma mínima de 16,7ºC

Agora estão já 28,6ºC bem mais do que os 26ºC previstos pelo IM  humidade de 51% e dew nos 17ºC tempo muito favorável a trovoadas mas neste momento apenas cúmulos a este


----------



## dahon (27 Mai 2011 às 14:42)

Lousano disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Aqui começou a chover e trovejar.
> 
> O mais curioso é a temperatura actual, 26,3ºC, a máxima do dia.



Por Coimbra também chove e já se ouvem trovões.


----------



## Lousano (27 Mai 2011 às 14:42)

Aqui acumulou 1mm e vai se formando numa célula interessante em direcção a NW.


----------



## Lousano (27 Mai 2011 às 15:00)

Chove forte e parece que vai fortalecer.


----------



## tsunami (27 Mai 2011 às 15:04)

Boas.

Ouve-se trovoada para o lado de Coimbra, esta muito negro para esse lado.

Aqui caiu um aguaceiro forte de curta duraçao, mas que me valeu uma molha.


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2011 às 15:19)

Vão caindo aguaceiros espaçados. A trovoada intenifica-se neste momento.


----------



## Lousano (27 Mai 2011 às 15:30)

Uma panorâmica daqui, apesar da fraca qualidade por não ter aqui câmara fotográfica:


Em direcção a Condeixa-a-Nova







E estão sempre a surgirem formações da serra






Precipitação acumulada: 10,2mm


----------



## tsunami (27 Mai 2011 às 17:10)

Por aqui, tirando aquele aguaceiro de a bocado, tudo calmo. Para o lado de Combra e Condeixa nuvens muito negras. A oeste ceu nublado por nuvens altas, a Norte ceu praticamente limpo. A sul igual a oeste, mas com uma ou outra formaçao.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Mai 2011 às 17:12)

Por Tomar muito calor, 31.2ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2011 às 17:19)

Aqui estão 29,9ºC, 42%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (27 Mai 2011 às 17:45)

Boas,

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *28.8ºC*
Mínima: *16.1ºC*

Agora estão 27.4ºC.

Boas formações a SE


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2011 às 17:49)

Sigo com 29,2ºC.

Amanhã e Domigo, vou reportar perto de Santarem, prometo ( Se o tempo deixar) uma boa reportagem


----------



## squidward (27 Mai 2011 às 17:54)

AndréFrade disse:


> Sigo com 29,2ºC.
> 
> Amanhã e Domigo, *vou reportar perto de Santarem*, prometo ( Se o tempo deixar) uma boa reportagem



neste fim-de-semana vais ser meu vizinho

Por aqui sigo com bastante calor  *29.3ºC* e algumas nuvens

Tive uma máxima de *33.3ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2011 às 17:55)

squidward disse:


> neste fim-de-semana vais ser meu vizinho
> 
> Por aqui sigo com bastante calor  *29.3ºC* e algumas nuvens
> 
> Tive uma máxima de *33.3ºC*



Ainda para mais porque é mesmo aí ao lado, na azambuja 

29.4ºC.

As nuvens das células já me tapam ..


----------



## Microburst (27 Mai 2011 às 17:57)

Célula a Sueste da Margem Sul do Tejo, imponente e bem visível.


----------



## windchill (27 Mai 2011 às 18:20)

Nuvens convectivas para o quadrante sueste.... vamos ver no que dá!


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2011 às 18:40)

Actual da célula:


----------



## Microburst (27 Mai 2011 às 18:42)

Pese embora a sucessão de nuvens convectivas, como disse o windchill, me pareça estar a seguir rumo a Norte, nesta altura, pelo menos aqui por Almada, o céu vai ficando nublado.


Edit: Aliás, a Sul de Sesimbra o céu está a ficar muito escuro.


----------



## windchill (27 Mai 2011 às 19:00)

Cenário a leste....




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2011-05-27[/URL]

...e a sul!




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2011-05-27[/URL]


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2011 às 19:04)

Aqui 23,1ºC 

Vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2011 às 19:13)

Céu escuro para Sul.

27,6ºC.


----------



## windchill (27 Mai 2011 às 19:18)

A coisa está preta...


----------



## NfrG (27 Mai 2011 às 19:26)

Boa tarde

Depois de um dia de céu limpo, o céu começa agora a encher-se de nuvens.

EDIT: Vi agora no radar do IM e vê-se ali uns pontinhos vermelhos..


----------



## windchill (27 Mai 2011 às 19:39)

Aqui... um aguaceiro fraco que deu para molhar o chão e pouco mais!
À minha frente um céu azul e o que resta de um arco-íris...
Trovoada... nada!


----------



## Microburst (27 Mai 2011 às 19:45)

windchill disse:


> Aqui... um aguaceiro fraco que deu para molhar o chão e pouco mais!
> À minha frente um céu azul e o que resta de um arco-íris...
> Trovoada... nada!



A mesma coisa por aqui.


----------



## windchill (27 Mai 2011 às 19:52)

Perdoem-me a expressão, mas comparando com as boas células que se formaram esta tarde no Alentejo e Ribatejo e vão desfilando por aí acima, dá-me vontade de dizer; que nuvem tão 'abichanada' esta que passou agora na margem sul!!!

Quero qualquer coisa de jeito sff...


----------



## squidward (27 Mai 2011 às 19:54)

windchill disse:


> Perdoem-me a expressão, mas comparando com as boas células que se formaram esta tarde no Alentejo e Ribatejo e vão desfilando por aí acima, dá-me vontade de dizer; que nuvem tão 'abichanada' esta que passou agora na margem sul!!!
> 
> Quero qualquer coisa de jeito sff...



Deixa la que aqui estou pior....apenas céu limpo
Mas dá para ver belas formações para os lados de Coruche.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2011 às 19:58)

Bem.. A célula está a este, e agora a Oeste ve-se um bonito sol coberto por nuvens...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mai 2011 às 21:54)

Hoje fui mais uma vez a Ponte de Sor. Incrivelmente em Moscavide a máxima deverá ter sido mais alta.

Ao nível da rua, 31,0 ºC às 18h, em terras quentes de Moscavide, embora na estação a máxima tenha sido de 30,3 ºC no topo do prédio, pouco depois das 17h.

De momento, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NNE.

Sem precipitação hoje.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Mai 2011 às 21:59)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.4ºC

T.Minima: 15.0ºC

Prec: 0.2mm


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2011 às 22:07)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*16,7ºC*
Máxima:*29,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:*21km/h*

Agora estão23,4ºC, 74%Hr, 1013,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## tsunami (27 Mai 2011 às 22:56)

Aqui parecia prometer por volta das 14.30. Depois das 15.30/16.00 horas puff...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 00:25)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,1ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC 

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## PTbig (28 Mai 2011 às 04:51)

Boas pessoal.

Aqui por são pedro de sintra ja começa o feltival electrico.

Uma media de 2 a 3 relampagos por minuto. 

Precipitação 0 e vento nulo.


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2011 às 07:15)




----------



## Lightning (28 Mai 2011 às 08:38)

Vince essa célula está a bombar. 

Sigam as descargas eléctricas em tempo real em http://tempoemcorroios.com/

Entretanto o dia amanhece com alguma nebulosidade alta. As máquinas já estão a carregar as baterias, para o 2º round convectivo deste fim-de-semana.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2011 às 08:49)

Bom Dia

E por aqui elas já se ouvem, está uma pequena célula que está a sul de cá.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2011 às 08:55)

isto está escelente, é só trovões


----------



## Rainy (28 Mai 2011 às 08:59)

Aproxima-se de sul uma célula bem escura!


----------



## NfrG (28 Mai 2011 às 09:28)

Bom dia

Já pingou, mas a trovoada mantém-se.


----------



## Rainy (28 Mai 2011 às 09:54)

Só para saber, as células que vierem a nos afectar´hoje por aqui formam-se mesmo por cima de nós ou no interior para depois virem para aqui!?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2011 às 09:55)

Acabo de acordar, abro o estor e vejo a estrada toda seca e o céu um pouco para o claro
Vou à varanda, vejo uma escuridão a Oeste e parece-me ouvir um trovão
À tarde será o pico de hoje??


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2011 às 09:57)

Hoje posso dizer que acordei com um trovão! Não há melhor forma. 

Durante esta última hora, bastante trovoada na faixa Oeste, de tal forma constante que, em determinados intervalos de tempo, o início de um trovão dava-se antes do final do anterior, mantendo um ruído de fundo quase contínuo!

Por agora as coisas já estão mais calmas, à medida que a célula se desloca.

22,5ºC de temperatura, tendo a mínima sido de *19,3ºC*, e 70% de humidade.

Pressão nos 1014 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 10:07)

Bom dia..

Acordei agora, vim á net e qual é o meu espanto que uma célula se encaminha para o montijo.. Aguardaremos.

25,0ºC.

*Ainda estou no Montijo.*


----------



## Geiras (28 Mai 2011 às 10:22)

Boas

Ainda agora acordei e já tenho uma célula a Oeste e outra a Este 

Mínima de 18.1ºC.


----------



## RMira (28 Mai 2011 às 10:27)

Bons dias!

Em Setúbal céu muito escuro e muitos "roncos" de trovoada em aproximação...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2011 às 10:28)

que incrivel célula que passou por aqu á pouco, muitos relâmpagos muitos trovões e inclusivé um relãmpago caiu aqui perto seguido de um forte estrondo, mais logo já meto fotos.


----------



## zejorge (28 Mai 2011 às 10:30)

Bom dia

Está a escurecer de forma muito rápida, tendo ouvido agora o primeiro trovão.
Sigo 23,8º - Hum 63% vento fraco de SE 8 kmh.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 10:33)

Muito escuro para Setúbal !

Pessoal de Setúbal, vão nos acompanhando a situação por aí !


----------



## F_R (28 Mai 2011 às 10:34)

trovoada logo pela manhã


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 10:43)

Eis que oiço o primeiro trovão do dia, muito longe 

25,2ºC.

PS: Outro !


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (28 Mai 2011 às 10:43)

Bom dia. Esta foi a célula que acabou de passar aqui ao lado de Coruche...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lousano (28 Mai 2011 às 10:46)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Tmin: 14,7ºC

Tactual: 24,3ºC


----------



## RMira (28 Mai 2011 às 10:50)

AndréFrade disse:


> Muito escuro para Setúbal !
> 
> Pessoal de Setúbal, vão nos acompanhando a situação por aí !



De momento está a limpar mas parece que a festa vai para Montijo/Almada/ Lisboa...


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 10:52)

OMG 

Vi um raio ENORME a atravessar o céu


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2011 às 10:52)

aqui vão algumas fotos:

1º o que chovia:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2º já ela mais a norte:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

e por fim mamatus:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

cá choveu 8.3mm


----------



## squidward (28 Mai 2011 às 10:53)

por aqui chove e também há alguma trovoada, inclusive vi um raio a Este.


----------



## tsunami (28 Mai 2011 às 10:56)

Bom dia!

Por aqui esta uma manha muito boa, cheia de sol. Ja se sente o calor.


----------



## NfrG (28 Mai 2011 às 11:10)

Céu muito escuro e já ouço novamente trovões.


----------



## windchill (28 Mai 2011 às 11:12)

Por aqui um aguaceiro fraco e alguns trovões que vão evoluindo para SO

Desculpem, para NO...


----------



## Lightning (28 Mai 2011 às 11:12)

Que bela maneira de acordar.  Trovoada mesmo por cima de mim. A acompanhar, um aguaceiro moderado.

Está já a passar tudo, a ir na direcção de Lisboa. Choveu bem mas no entanto não deu para acumular 1 mm sequer.


----------



## windchill (28 Mai 2011 às 11:15)

Vamos esperar pela tarde para ver se há animação


----------



## Geiras (28 Mai 2011 às 11:20)

Agora já há sol 

Passou há pouco um aguaceiro moderado a forte com pingas muito grossas e com muitos relâmpagos.


----------



## Gato Preto (28 Mai 2011 às 11:20)

Bom dia,

Por aqui há pouco trovejou, choveu com alguma intensidade durante uns 5 minutos, e pronto, acabou!

Venha outra.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 11:22)

Céu muito nublado cheio de ondulações 

22,6ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## mortagua (28 Mai 2011 às 11:24)

A célula está a chegar!  ainda vou tentar apanhar uns relâmpagos


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Mai 2011 às 11:26)

Nada melhor que acordar ao som de um trovão! 

Está a passar ao lado por enquanto, o céu está bastante bonito com boas formações.

Sigo com uns incríveis 27,5ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 11:33)

Ainda não parei de ouvir os roncos, e agora oiço um trovão bem mais perto.

Vento moderado e pinga.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2011 às 11:33)

Alguma trovoada dispersa, e 23,6ºC. Já tive *24,7ºC*.

Humidade nos 65% e pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## mortagua (28 Mai 2011 às 11:35)

já ouvi 2 trovões! 


EDIT 11:46: Outra célula pequena célula que se formou que já tem atividade elétrica


----------



## Lightning (28 Mai 2011 às 11:41)

Foi-se a trovoada e o aguaceiro, que deram lugar ao sol que brilha neste momento.

Temperatura nos 23,7ºC. Índice UV 4 e vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Lousano (28 Mai 2011 às 12:12)

A nebulosidade que assola o centro do país já chegou aqui.

Vamos ver o que acontece na passagem pela serra.

Tactual: 26,1ºC


----------



## F_R (28 Mai 2011 às 12:36)

Já choveu, mas agora tudo calmo


----------



## Nuno_1010 (28 Mai 2011 às 12:56)

Bastante chuva na Nazaré


----------



## Rainy (28 Mai 2011 às 13:18)

Já tive 2 aguaçeiros fortes com trovoada de manha, o ultimo foi mais longo, mas por agora céu pouco nublado ou limpo a sul


----------



## Geiras (28 Mai 2011 às 13:42)

Voltou a cair mais um aguaceiro moderado/forte embora curto mas de pingas grossas.

A tarde está a prometer e de que maneira, mais uma célula a SE que vem na minha direção (ou talvez passe mais a Este) mas há mais formações a desenvolver


----------



## Lousano (28 Mai 2011 às 13:52)

Lousano disse:


> A nebulosidade que assola o centro do país já chegou aqui.
> 
> Vamos ver o que acontece na passagem pela serra.
> 
> Tactual: 26,1ºC



O resultado está a ser dissipação.

Neste momento céu encoberto e 26,2ºC.


----------



## Rainy (28 Mai 2011 às 13:53)

por aqui o céu encobriu, mas são apenas umas nuvens esbranquiçadas, nada de escuridão por agora


----------



## Lousano (28 Mai 2011 às 13:55)

Rainy disse:


> Já tive 2 aguaçeiros fortes com trovoada de manha, o ultimo foi mais longo, *mas por agora céu pouco nublado ou limpo a sul*



Isso é bom, propícia o aumento da temperatura.


----------



## Lightning (28 Mai 2011 às 13:55)

E o detector já não dá conta a tanta descarga eléctrica... 

Na célula que está agora a crescer no Interior o número de DEA's é impressionante. 

No geral, contam-se já 9282 DEA's desde as 8 da manhã, tendo sido, até agora, o pico de intensidade às 10:44h com 98 por minuto.

Céu com períodos de muito nublado e tempo muito abafado, com 26,0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (28 Mai 2011 às 14:05)

Isto filmar relâmpagos de dia não é a mesma coisa... Vou agora sair à rua e procurar por aí um sítio alto mas protegido, se não sirvo eu de para-raios.

Neste momento céu muito nublado e tarde abafada com 27.8ºC.


----------



## squidward (28 Mai 2011 às 14:20)

pelo radar do IM parece que _"vai vir charters de trovoadas"_ para cá

Por agora tudo calminho e algum sol com *26.5ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 14:21)

Começa a chover, esta célula parece potente.

PS: Começou a trovoada !


----------



## jotasetubal (28 Mai 2011 às 14:26)

Nuvens bem escuras e com alguma trovoada à mistura a passar entre setubal e palmela.

No entanto, aproxima-se de sul um céu escuro que vem acompanhada de chuva, não me parece que seja muito intensa, mas as pingas que começaram a cair são bem grossas!

Acho que hoje não há praia para ninguém! hehehe


----------



## GonçaloMPB (28 Mai 2011 às 14:34)

Que espectáculo!!!  Devido ao calor infernal que esteve durante a semana passada em Setúbal(semana académica à mistura ) , deixei a janela do quarto aberta para arejar um pouco, estou a ver que domingo quando regressar, vou ter de andar de esfregona.


----------



## Lightning (28 Mai 2011 às 14:35)

Fiz zoom no mapa do detector para terem uma ideia do que se está a passar / ainda vai passar pelo Sul e Litoral Centro. Reparem bem no número de descargas...

AS NUVENS HOJE ESTÃO LIGADAS À CORRENTE!!!!!! *296* descargas por minuto... INCRÍVEL... Este o novo recorde, até ver...  

EDIT 14:53 - Ouvem-se trovões da célula que está *electrizante*...


----------



## jotasetubal (28 Mai 2011 às 14:37)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Que espectáculo!!!  Devido ao calor infernal que esteve durante a semana passada em Setúbal(semana académica à mistura ) , deixei a janela do quarto aberta para arejar um pouco, estou a ver que domingo quando regressar, vou ter de andar de esfregona.



Por enquanto ainda estás safo, não choveu assim tanto. Eu também ainda tenho as janelas abertas para arejar.

No entanto, com o cenário que parece estar a vir de sul (por observação visual das nuvens que se aproximam, acompanhadas de trovoada), talvez a tua sorte não se mantenha por muito tempo.

EDIT: estou confuso, pois a trovoada parece estar em 2 sítios diferentes... e estão a competir uma com a outra...


----------



## Rainy (28 Mai 2011 às 14:46)

Acabou de desabar o céu, durante 3 minutos choveu torrencialmente com gotas enoormes, mas sempre muito abafado!!


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 14:58)

Forte trovoada, acompanhada por granizo e chuva forte á mais de 10 minutos !
Incrivel !


----------



## SocioMeteo (28 Mai 2011 às 15:00)

Aqui no Seixal chove e muito bem e parece que veio para ficar. Boa celua que se vê vinda do Sudoeste. Ai está Lisboa rumo a mais um Mês humido espero que Junho tambem traga alguma percipitação até agora não temos nenhum mês seco este ano.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Mai 2011 às 15:06)

houve uma bátega na zona de aveiro mas esta a dirigir-se para o mar por aqui esta a escurecer e o vento esta a aumentar


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 15:07)

Céu muito nublado e 0,6 mm.

21,9ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## SocioMeteo (28 Mai 2011 às 15:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Céu muito nublado e 0,6 mm.
> 
> 21,9ºC e vento fraco de sul.



Caro colega de forum não estas bem a ver o que vem ai aqui no outro lado do rio no Seixal estamos a ter forte mas muito forte percipitação neste momento cai tambem forte trovoada. 

cumps


----------



## fablept (28 Mai 2011 às 15:10)

Lightning disse:


> Fiz zoom no mapa do detector para terem uma ideia do que se está a passar / ainda vai passar pelo Sul e Litoral Centro. Reparem bem no número de descargas...
> 
> AS NUVENS HOJE ESTÃO LIGADAS À CORRENTE!!!!!! *296* descargas por minuto... INCRÍVEL... Este o novo recorde, até ver...
> 
> EDIT 14:53 - Ouvem-se trovões da célula que está *electrizante*...




Boas..

Onde consegues obter esses dados de descargas por minutos?

Em Peniche ouviu-se qualquer coisa por volta das 10.30, mas espero que ao longo da tarde passe por aqui uma célula jeitosa


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 15:12)

ESTOU 

42,5mm e as ruas estão inundadas, os bombeiros veem a caminho.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Mai 2011 às 15:12)

INCRÍVEL TROVOADA!! Começou pelas 14:40 com raios sem parar, e um som de fundo incrível com os trovões, durante mais de 20 minutos choveu torrencialmente, está tudo alagado! 

Dos 30ºC desceu para os 23,2ºC, vou agora sair para Lisboa, para ir buscar a minha nova máquina, mas está complicado, a chuva não pára, e ainda é só o aperitivo de hoje!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 15:13)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Caro colega de forum não estas bem a ver o que vem ai aqui no outro lado do rio no Seixal estamos a ter forte mas muito forte percipitação neste momento cai tambem forte trovoada.



Pelo estilo de céu que aqui está imagino bem 

Venha ela.


----------



## SocioMeteo (28 Mai 2011 às 15:13)

JoãoPT disse:


> INCRÍVEL TROVOADA!! Começou pelas 14:40 com raios sem parar, e um som de fundo incrível com os trovões, durante mais de 20 minutos choveu torrencialmente, está tudo alagado!
> 
> Dos 30ºC desceu para os 23,2ºC, vou agora sair para Lisboa, para ir buscar a minha nova máquina, mas está complicado, a chuva não pára, e ainda é só o aperitivo de hoje!



Aqui no Seixal tambem tal e qual JoãoPT.

Cumps


----------



## Lightning (28 Mai 2011 às 15:22)

TROVOADA FORTÍSSIMA POR CIMA DE CORROIOS. Filmei alguns relâmpagos que caíram muito muito perto de mim. O barulho chegou a ser ensurdecedor.

Cai agora um aguaceiro muito forte, que já deixou até agora 16 mm!!!   

Já há inundações, daqui a bocado saio para reportar se conseguir.


----------



## jpalhais (28 Mai 2011 às 15:23)

Lightning disse:


> TROVOADA FORTÍSSIMA POR CIMA DE CORROIOS. Filmei alguns relâmpagos que caíram muito muito perto de mim. O barulho chegou a ser ensurdecedor.
> 
> Cai agora um aguaceiro muito forte, que já deixou até agora 16 mm!!!
> 
> Já há inundações, daqui a bocado saio para reportar se conseguir.



que treta , e aqui em Almada nada , só uma chuvinha inofensiva...


----------



## GFVB (28 Mai 2011 às 15:25)

Aqui na Costa começo a chover copiosamente e com trovoada à mistura!


----------



## camrov8 (28 Mai 2011 às 15:26)

estou com sorte pois estou apenas com a orla da celula é bom porque vê-se melhor e sem estragos


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Mai 2011 às 15:26)

Por aqui a trovoada continua


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 15:26)

Nunca vi nada assim !

Chuva fortissima, 43mm e forte trovoada. Ruas inundadas.


----------



## Gongas (28 Mai 2011 às 15:26)

Por Coimbra tudo calmo por agora. céu parcialmente nublado.
espero por uma noite de aparato eléctrico!!!


----------



## squidward (28 Mai 2011 às 15:26)

tenho estado a assistir a um bonito espetaculo a Sul, com vários raios bem definidos

ps-a trovoada parece-me estar sobre a Arruda dos Vinhos ou Sobral de mt.Agraço.


----------



## MontijoCity (28 Mai 2011 às 15:33)

Paquistão pelo Montijo caiu uma chuva como nunca tinha visto e com trovoada à mistura. Ainda por cima levei com ela no lombo...


----------



## SocioMeteo (28 Mai 2011 às 15:35)

AndréFrade disse:


> Nunca vi nada assim !
> 
> Chuva fortissima, 43mm e forte trovoada. Ruas inundadas.



43 mm????? fogooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ou melhor aguuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

ahaahahah brutal aqui no Seixal deve ter caido entre os 8mm-12mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Mai 2011 às 15:36)

Por aqui chove intenso, e ruido de fundo da trovoada ao longe!!

As nuvens surgem do nada com muita rapidez!!


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 15:36)

Nunca vi nada assim !

43,5mm e forte trovoada que não pára !

Tenho fotografias.


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Mai 2011 às 15:38)

Céu escuro e a trovoada continua


----------



## Rainy (28 Mai 2011 às 15:38)

Por aqui contibua a chuvada torrrrencial, mas sempre muito abafado


----------



## Lightning (28 Mai 2011 às 15:39)

Consegui registar algumas inundações na EN-10 e nalgumas estradas locais. Vem aí outra. vou novamente registar.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mai 2011 às 15:39)

Neste momento embora se veja no satélite a célula em expansão ela apenas tem a maior actividade no seu flanco esquerdo que neste momento é entre Lisboa, Setubal, Vale do Tejo, Santarem ... e num sitio desconhecido ali por cima de Grandola, creio ...

Reparei ainda que apenas está a chegar á zona de Lisboa e por isso presumo que a próxima hora seja animada por essas bandas !!

Por aqui muito sol, e nem poderia esperar outra coisa ...


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 15:41)

Lightning disse:


> Consegui registar algumas inundações na EN-10 e nalgumas estradas locais. Vem aí outra. vou novamente registar.



Outra ? 

Não me digas 

44mm.


----------



## Firefigther (28 Mai 2011 às 15:44)

Inundações no Montijo, Bombeiros sem mãos a medir....


----------



## Jojoi (28 Mai 2011 às 15:46)

Boa Tarde. Acompanho o Forum com alguma regularidade, e decidi registar-me. 

Isto so para deixar aqui um testemunho de um estado do tempo como nunca observei em quase 30 anos de vida. 

Durante 30 minutos chuveu torrencialmente ( esta palavra é fraca para descrever a quantidade de agua que caiu ) sem parar, com vento moderado, muita trovoada e um baixamento de temperatura abismal. 

Muitas estradas alagadas, ouve-se muitas sirenes de bombeiros,  !

Do pouco que percebo, mas pelo que vejo nos modelos e pelo que vejo ao vivo nesta direcçao deverá haver nos proximos minutos nova situaçao como acima descrita.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 15:47)

Foram 44mm com granizo em 30minutos. A trovoada não pára.

Eu não acredito que vem mais.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Mai 2011 às 15:47)

Está de noite!!  Massama deixei de ver com a quantidade de agua!!

Em termos de trovoada apenas com ruido de fundo, e raios muito timidos para as fotos!! A ver se isto melhora!!


----------



## Lightning (28 Mai 2011 às 15:48)

AndréFrade disse:


> Outra ?
> 
> Não me digas



Esta é mais fraca, há bocado é que foi, quando virem o vídeo ficam com uma ideia do que eu ouvi, eu nem sabia para onde apontar a lente da máquina, apanhei com cada cagaço...  Desta vez registei tudo. 

Ultrapassado o recorde de descargas, à vontadinha. Registo já quase 24 mil, até à noite devo de ultrapassar as 30 mil.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (28 Mai 2011 às 15:49)

Aqui na Moita a situação é idêntica muita trovoada e chuva.


----------



## hmapc (28 Mai 2011 às 15:49)

Por Loures, acalmou agora a chuva, mas a trovoada continua..


----------



## GFVB (28 Mai 2011 às 15:49)

Isto por aqui está brutal! Chuva intensa e trovoada constante! Não para de chover e os bombeiros já se fizeram ouvir!


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Mai 2011 às 15:50)

Lightning disse:


> Esta é mais fraca, há bocado é que foi, quando virem o vídeo ficam com uma ideia do que eu ouvi, eu nem sabia para onde apontar a lente da máquina, apanhei com cada cagaço...  Desta vez registei tudo.



E nessa altura eu tinha saido pra tomar café. Foi mesmo assustador. Fiz uma "maratona" ate casa . A chuva era tanta e os trovoes eram bem fortes. Metia respeito


----------



## cloud9 (28 Mai 2011 às 15:53)

às 16:09, forte downburst ou tornado no centro da amadora, assim que possivel dou mais informação


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 15:55)

Parou de chover 

Em 40 minutos a chuva foi forte ( Forte, é pouco) e acompanhada por granizo e forte trovoada. Era de a 5 segundos um relampago.

44mm e vento forte durante a tempestade. Algo que nunca assisti.

As ruas estão inundadas e entrou água para algumas casas.

Actual: Céu encoberto e trovoada.


----------



## Lightning (28 Mai 2011 às 15:57)

jorge1990 disse:


> E nessa altura eu tinha saido pra tomar café. Foi mesmo assustador. Fiz uma "maratona" ate casa . A chuva era tanta e os trovoes eram bem fortes. Metia respeito



Filmei todos os estoiros, brutal...  No dia 18 deste mês, mesmo assim, foi mais forte do que isto, por isso quando eu colocar o vídeo aqui com os registos que fiz, multipliquem por 2 para terem uma ideia do que não consegui, infelizmente, filmar na noite do dia 18 e início de madrugada do dia 19.

Por agora a trovoada continua e chove fraco. Tenho já 17 mm acumulados desde as 0h, 16 deles só num único aguaceiro.  A desse aguaceiro forte, destaque ainda para a intensidade da precipitação registada, 169 milímetros por hora.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Mai 2011 às 16:01)

cloud9 disse:


> às 16:09, forte downburst ou tornado no centro da amadora, assim que possivel dou mais informação




Senti fortes rajadas, mas a precipitação era tão intensa que não dava para ver nada... não acredito em tornado... mas..!!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 16:03)

10,4 mm e 18,1ºC

Vento variável.


----------



## squidward (28 Mai 2011 às 16:03)

Fez agora um trovão aqui mais próximo....e o aspecto do bicho a Este mete respeito


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 16:07)

Uma foto que não mostra muito o que se passou por cá.


----------



## SocioMeteo (28 Mai 2011 às 16:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> 10,4 mm e 18,1ºC
> 
> Vento variável.



Já está o mês de Maio será um mês humido em Lisboa....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Mai 2011 às 16:07)

O foco da trovoada está a passar um pouco ao lado, mas onde deve estar a cair está a ser um bombardiamento total!! Ouve-se frequentemente trovões de grande intensidade mas ao longe!!

Os aguaceiros abrandaram...


----------



## anti-trovoadas (28 Mai 2011 às 16:09)

Quais as previsões para as próximas horas/fim do dia aqui para a margem sul?


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 16:10)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Quais as previsões para as próximas horas/fim do dia aqui para a margem sul?



Também gostava de saber, a minha net está lentissima.

A trovoada continua !


----------



## squidward (28 Mai 2011 às 16:10)

Aqui está-se a levantar um vendaval aqui e as nuvens tem ca um aspecto


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 16:12)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Quais as previsões para as próximas horas/fim do dia aqui para a margem sul?



Continuação da instabilidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 16:13)

Os trovões não param. Chuvisca.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mai 2011 às 16:19)

squidward disse:


> Aqui está-se a levantar um vendaval aqui e as nuvens tem ca um aspecto


 Sim, uma estação no Vale de Santarém marcou 40 e tal km/h de repente.
http://portuguese.wunderground.com/...ry.asp?ID=IPORTUGA75&month=5&day=28&year=2011


----------



## Firefigther (28 Mai 2011 às 16:26)

Pwelos Montijo os Bombeiros continuam sem mãos a medir, se isto tornar a voltar vai ser dificil dar resposta.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 16:26)

Credo, bela queda


----------



## squidward (28 Mai 2011 às 16:27)

aqui parece que ta a acalmar, mas os trovoes são constantes


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2011 às 16:31)

Subi à serra da Amoreira (315m), Odivelas, para ver a célula que estava na margem sul.
Nem 5 minutos passaram para que sobre mim desabasse o céu.

Relâmpagos e mais relâmpagos (mas sem se ouvir o trovão), e muita, muita chuva.
Tive de literalmente cavar dali.

Meti-me no carro e desci a serra, quase parado porque não se via absolutamente nada, tal era a quantidade de chuva.
Durante 1-2minutos ainda apanhei granizo.

As ruas pela serra abaixo estavam neste estado:








Já no sopé da serra, na Ponte da Bica, a estrada estava assim:






Era incrível a água que corria para o leito da ribeira de Caneças.

No centro de Odivelas, a ribeira corria assim (às 15:50):







À saída da cidade, junto aos bombeiros, a ribeira transformada num rio:







O radar a confirmar aquilo que dizia: A região nordeste do concelho foi a mais afectada. Felizmente que é a região alta.






Na Arroja, onde moro, "apenas" 19mm.


----------



## tiagof (28 Mai 2011 às 16:31)

Quais as previsões para as próximas horas/fim do dia para Lisboa?


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 16:47)

Começou agora a chover moderado.

A trovoada parou.


----------



## rafaeljona (28 Mai 2011 às 16:50)

A trovoada parou, mas ás uns 30 minutos atras foi um autentico bonbardeamento aqui em Torres com trovoes e um som muito estranho parecendo estarem a partir lenha.
Agora chove fraco a moderado.
Acumulação: 22 mm mas a estação do IM aqui de Torres marca 0 mm


----------



## meteo (28 Mai 2011 às 16:52)

Em Paço de Arcos excelente 1h/1h30 de trovoada e chuva moderada/forte..Sendo que durante 5 min caiu um diluvio impressionante.

Continua a festa,nesta Primavera fantástica em termos de calor/instabilidade/trovoada. Poucas primaveras são assim...


----------



## manganao (28 Mai 2011 às 16:58)

pessoal o mau tempo chegou aki as caldas incrivel ainda  nao chove so se houve trovoada ao longe mas o ceu ta incrivelmente escuro negro vou tirar umas fotos dps post o


----------



## SocioMeteo (28 Mai 2011 às 17:01)

meteo disse:


> Em Paço de Arcos excelente 1h/1h30 de trovoada e chuva moderada/forte..Sendo que durante 5 min caiu um diluvio impressionante.
> 
> Continua a festa,nesta Primavera fantástica em termos de calor/instabilidade/trovoada. Poucas primaveras são assim...



Exactamente isso não significa que não tenhamos tido meses de Maio muito mais chuvosos em Lisboa como foi por exemplo de 2009.Alias não esquecer que a media para Lisboa é de 52 mm e este mês esse valor pode nem sequer ser antigido.
Agora claro tem sido uma primavera sem duvida interssante com fenomenos de trovoadas como á muito não se via.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2011 às 17:02)

que bela trovoada que há pouco eu assisti, tinha uma cor verde, fazia muitos relâmpagos e trovões e tinha também uma enorme wall cloud mas acabou por passar mais a oeste, tavez em coruche, mas digo-vos o aspecto dela era terrivel, aqui só choveu 3.5mm.


----------



## NfrG (28 Mai 2011 às 17:03)

1h e 30min de muita chuva, trovões constantes e muito fortes mas não me apercebi de nenhum tornado _cloud9_ 

Por agora, tudo muito mais calmo.


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2011 às 17:03)

Ainda a acrescentar os 16,5mm em Coruche.


----------



## cloud9 (28 Mai 2011 às 17:10)

Muito sinceramente acho que foi um tornado de fraca intensidade.
Aquilo que vi foi semelhante ao tornado urbano de Nova Iorque, chovia imenso mas do nada deixei de ver, apenas via uma rotação da água mas como um nevoeiro cerrado. A força era tal que foram necessarias duas pessoas a fazer força para a porta da loja onde trabalho nao abrir. Confirmei com a vizinhança e todos me dizem que viram um "mini-tornado". Foi tudo muito rápido, talvez tenha durado uns 20s, não consegui filmar porque era impossivel o fazer.
Gostava que as pessoas mais entendidas de meteorologia deste forum conseguisem confirmar se de facto foi um tornado.


----------



## squidward (28 Mai 2011 às 17:10)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> que bela trovoada que há pouco eu assisti, tinha uma cor verde, fazia muitos relâmpagos e trovões e tinha também *uma enorme wall cloud mas acabou por passar mais a oeste, tavez em coruche, mas digo-vos o aspecto dela era *terrivel, aqui só choveu 3.5mm.



Verdade verdadadinha, estava mesmo receoso dessa nuvem, pois quando ela passou por aqui levantou-se um grande vendaval e ja quase temia o pior (formação de algum tornado mesmo por aqui)


----------



## geoair.pt (28 Mai 2011 às 17:10)

Chove agora com mais intensidade e acabou de cair um raio aqui mesmo ao pé de casa que pensei que vinha tudo abaixo (imagino o desgraçado do operador de grua aqui na obra ao lado)
0.4mm acumulados/4.8mm7h


----------



## meteo (28 Mai 2011 às 17:11)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Exactamente isso não significa que não tenhamos tido meses de Maio muito mais chuvosos em Lisboa como foi por exemplo de 2009.Alias não esquecer que a media para Lisboa é de 52 mm e este mês esse valor pode nem sequer ser antigido.
> Agora claro tem sido uma primavera sem duvida interssante com fenomenos de trovoadas como á muito não se via.



Sim,Maios mais chuvosos nos ultimos anos houve,mas nem foram assim tantos. Agora trovoada e dias com chuva forte aqui e ali este ano tem sido mais de 1/3 dos dias da Primavera! Se não é aqui,é em Lisboa,se não é em LIsboa é no interior. 



Por aqui agora já não chove,e temperatura bem mais baixa depois da chuvada.
No satélite ve-se a magnifica célula que se formou com grande rapidez na zona de Grande Lisboa/Margem Sul/Zona Oeste..


----------



## Dead Cowboy (28 Mai 2011 às 17:11)

Olá a todos,
Já sou um frequentador "anónimo" do forum há alguns meses, mas decidi registar-me para dar um relato qualitativo aqui da zona baixa de Algés (concelho de Oeiras), um sítio anteriormente muito conhecido (tal como o Dafundo) pelas cheias que nos afectavam sempre que chovia um pouco mais forte em alturas de maré cheia. No entanto, esta é uma zona onde é raro haver DEA's (talvez por haver elevações a quase toda a volta, e o rio a Sul).

Não tendo dados de uma estação meteorológica, fica um breve relato deste início de tarde. Por volta das 15:00 uma enorme escuridão começa a abater-se por aqui, vinda de SE, com vários trovões audiveis à distância (o mais próximo, talvez a 800-1000 metros daqui, podem ver no mapa de DEA's do IM). Muitos minutos com chuva torrencial mas que felizmente não levaram a problemas de maior por aqui. Só é pena que tenha lavado o carro ontem.

Por agora o tempo parece querer clarear, deveremos ter algum descanso pelas últimas imagens de satélite.

Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 17:11)

Vou ao Montijo, como está isso ?

Chuva forte e trovoada de repente.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (28 Mai 2011 às 17:17)

cloud9 disse:


> Muito sinceramente acho que foi um tornado de fraca intensidade.
> Aquilo que vi foi semelhante ao tornado urbano de Nova Iorque, chovia imenso mas do nada deixei de ver, apenas via uma rotação da água mas como um nevoeiro cerrado. A força era tal que foram necessarias duas pessoas a fazer força para a porta da loja onde trabalho nao abrir. Confirmei com a vizinhança e todos me dizem que viram um "mini-tornado". Foi tudo muito rápido, talvez tenha durado uns 20s, não consegui filmar porque era impossivel o fazer.
> Gostava que as pessoas mais entendidas de meteorologia deste forum conseguisem confirmar se de facto foi um tornado.



Pareceu-me ver alguma rotação na base das nuvens mais perto das 16:00 quando a célula passou por aqui, mas como sou um leigo destas coisas... Estranhei também ver nuvens que pareciam "juntar-se" à célula maior, vindas de SW, embora eu visse claramente pelo satélite que o movimento era predominantemente SENW...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 17:17)

*Chuva intensa inunda caves comerciais e viaturas dos bombeiros na Nazaré*



> Duas viaturas dos Bombeiros da Nazaré e diversas caves de estabelecimentos comerciais ficaram hoje inundados devido a uma "tromba de água" que se abateu pouco depois das 11H00 de hoje. As regiões centro e sul do país deverão ser as mais atingidas pelos aguaceiros e trovoada. Para a região de Lisboa, as previsões apontam mesmo para a possibilidade de queda de granizo. Só os arquipélagos da Madeira e dos Açores escapam a este aviso de mau tempo.
> 
> Fonte dos bombeiros locais adiantou que a inundação no quartel, além  de danificar as duas viaturas da corporação também "deixou submersas" duas  viaturas particulares de bombeiros.
> 
> ...



*Chuva torrencial em Lisboa durante quase 10 minutos*


> A região de Lisboa sofreu uma chuvada torrencial esta tarde de sábado. Pelas 15:45, o céu escureceu e uma bátega abateu-se sobre a capital durante cerca de dez minutos.
> 
> A precipitação causou problemas na circulação automóvel e inundações.
> 
> ...


----------



## squidward (28 Mai 2011 às 17:19)

Aqui estão as fotos dessa tal célula "assustadora"










Aqui quando passou por cima e fez muito vento:














Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos, tirei-as com o telemóvel à pressa era o que estava mais à mão.


----------



## SocioMeteo (28 Mai 2011 às 17:21)

squidward disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos dessa tal célula "assustadora"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qualidade das Fotos??? a 2ª foto está brutal....


----------



## squidward (28 Mai 2011 às 17:27)

Obrigado 
Mas certamente que ficaria mais "Brutal" se tivesse sido tirada com a Maquina Digital e com uma paisagem mais "limpa"

Só uma nota final, no momento em que a celula estava a passar, a sul onde se vê a densa cortina de chuva viam-se constantes e bem definidos raios (nuvem-terra) a caírem


----------



## cloud9 (28 Mai 2011 às 17:54)

Mais umas dos estragos do tornado na Amadora,


----------



## DRC (28 Mai 2011 às 17:55)

E parece que por hoje está feito.
Não se devem formar mais célula spor aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 18:02)

*Bombeiros de Lisboa têm 100 homens no terreno devido a forte chuva*



> O Regimento de Sapadores Bombeiros de Lisboa (RSBL) colocou 100 operacionais e 15 viaturas a dar resposta aos 80 pedidos de ajuda recebidos no início da tarde de hoje devido a inundações, revelou à Lusa o supervisor Adelino Tomás.
> 
> «Desde as 15h30 já recebemos 80 pedidos de intervenção. Há muitas complicações, com inundações maiores e mais pequenas, mas não há registo de feridos. Estão 100 homens no terreno e 15 viaturas dos Sapadores», afirmou o responsável dos Bombeiros de Lisboa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geiras (28 Mai 2011 às 18:15)

Bem, consegui apanhar alguns raios de muitos que cairam por aqui nesta zona, tenho um acumulado de 6.5mm.

Máxima de 27.8ºC.

Agora um à parte, o Lightning já me tinha dito para ter cuidado (muito obrigado ) mas foi mais forte...fui para uma zona em que predominam apenas árvores e postes de electricidade. Tirando o "nem numa nem noutra" em qual das árvores se deve uma pessoa abrigar numa trovoada? Árvores baixas ou altas? perto ou longe dos respectivos troncos?

eheh, mais tarde partilho o momento


----------



## squidward (28 Mai 2011 às 18:26)

aqui fica o registo de alguns raios que apanhei num vídeo que fiz.


----------



## CptRena (28 Mai 2011 às 18:28)

Geiras disse:


> Agora um à parte, o Lightning já me tinha dito para ter cuidado (muito obrigado ) mas foi mais forte...fui para uma zona em que predominam apenas árvores e postes de electricidade. Tirando o "nem numa nem noutra" em qual das árvores se deve uma pessoa abrigar numa trovoada? Árvores baixas ou altas? perto ou longe dos respectivos troncos?
> 
> eheh, mais tarde partilho o momento



Teoricamente quanto menor for a distância entre a nuvem e o solo, maior é a probabilidade de ocorrer uma descarga. Assim sendo, árvores baixas apresentam menor probabilidade de serem atingidas.
O melhor mesmo é manter distância de objectos e outras formações verticais e deitar no chão diminuindo ao mínimo a elevação em relação ao solo (altura).


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (28 Mai 2011 às 18:29)

Boas tardes pessoal.
Pelas 15.30h, o panorama a sul de Coruche era este:




Seguiu-se vento muito forte, chuva torrencial, algum granizo do tamanho de berlindes, e alguns estragos e pequenas inundações.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Mai 2011 às 18:35)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Boas tardes pessoal.
> Pelas 15.30h, o panorama a sul de Coruche era este:
> 
> 
> ...



BRUTAL... States Rules!!!    grande foto nuno...

Aqui o Sol reina!!


----------



## squidward (28 Mai 2011 às 18:39)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Boas tardes pessoal.
> Pelas 15.30h, o panorama a sul de Coruche era este:
> 
> 
> ...



Espetacular
Muito parecido com aquilo que vi aqui.


----------



## Rainy (28 Mai 2011 às 18:39)

Mas o que nos espera para a noite??


----------



## Nuno_1010 (28 Mai 2011 às 18:40)

tromba de água na Nazaré


[VIDEOhttp://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/mau-tempo-tromba-de-agua-inundacoes-bombeiros-nazare-tvi24/1256661-4071.html][/VIDEO]


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 18:43)

Rainy disse:


> Mas o que nos espera para a noite??



O ideal é seguir a situação por satélite. Pois a instabilidade vai continuar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2011 às 18:43)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Boas tardes pessoal.
> Pelas 15.30h, o panorama a sul de Coruche era este:
> 
> 
> ...



exactamente foi isso que eu vi a oeste daqui


----------



## Lousano (28 Mai 2011 às 18:52)

Por Miranda do Corvo existiu durante cerca de 30 minutos um dilúvio autêntico.

Refiro-me a ter-se de parar o veículo porque não se conseguia ver mais do que 2 metros.

Também caiu saraiva do tamanho de uma moeda de 1 Euro.


----------



## Lousano (28 Mai 2011 às 18:54)

A estação amadora de Miranda do Corvo registou 39.6mm, mas não sei a fiabilidade da mesma.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ICOIMBRA7


----------



## ALV72 (28 Mai 2011 às 18:56)

Aqui por V.N. Poiares, a coisa está preta ! Vamos vêr o que isto vai dar. Já fiz um video onde apanhei um raio, vamos vêr se tenho paciência para fazer o upload.

Joao


----------



## rafaeljona (28 Mai 2011 às 18:56)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Boas tardes pessoal.
> Pelas 15.30h, o panorama a sul de Coruche era este:
> 
> 
> ...



Vi um parecido(ou o mesmo) quando via a trovoada a sul.
Isso passou mais a Sudeste onde estou e seguiu se uma valente trovoada com algum granizo e chuva muito forte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2011 às 18:58)

Ora vindo a imagem em satélite, para estas zonas já não se espera grande coisa


----------



## Geiras (28 Mai 2011 às 19:00)

Excelentes fotos pessoal!! Nuno, essa foto está 



CptRena disse:


> Teoricamente quanto menor for a distância entre a nuvem e o solo, maior é a probabilidade de ocorrer uma descarga. Assim sendo, árvores baixas apresentam menor probabilidade de serem atingidas.
> O melhor mesmo é manter distância de objectos e outras formações verticais e deitar no chão diminuindo ao mínimo a elevação em relação ao solo (altura).



Pois, fui para uma zona onde só predominavam árvores, tive de me abrigar de baixo de uma. Sabia que, se me abrigasse numa árvore alta teria mais probabilidades de ser atingido por um raio, se me abrigasse numa baixa, sentia-me um pouco desprotegido 

Tenho a admitir que quando vi raios a uma distancia de menos de 1km de mim, e a célula a vir na minha direcção que comecei a temer... 

Aqui ficam alguns raios que consegui registar 







[/URL]


----------



## windchill (28 Mai 2011 às 19:03)

Geiras disse:


> Excelentes fotos pessoal!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Valeu o 'risco'!!


----------



## Geiras (28 Mai 2011 às 19:16)

windchill disse:


> Valeu o 'risco'!!



Poderia ter valido mais, pois eles andavam ali de cima de mim e muitos deles caíram para onde não tinha a máquina a filmar...

É sempre a mesma coisa...

Neste momento o céu está com poucas nuvens e o sol a aquecer o solo


----------



## Lightning (28 Mai 2011 às 19:30)

Já editei o vídeo da trovoada desta tarde que passou sobre Corroios. Podem vê-lo aqui:

Link


----------



## ALV72 (28 Mai 2011 às 20:15)

Na última hora, 15.3 mm na estação da Lousã do INM, aqui por Poiares choveu forte mas só durante uns 10 m, o pior acho que foi mesmo por Miranda do Corvo e Lousã.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (28 Mai 2011 às 21:49)

Boa noite.
gostava de saber qual foi a quantidade de agua que caio na Nazaré entre as 11h e as 12h
Obrigado


----------



## Pixie (28 Mai 2011 às 21:55)

Que belas fotos!
Andei a ter o meu baptismo de condução (pós carta) à trovoada, e a coisa estava mesmo preta.
Parabéns a todos pelas fotos, mais uma vez!!!


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2011 às 23:09)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Boas tardes pessoal.
> Pelas 15.30h, o panorama a sul de Coruche era este:
> 
> 
> ...




Excelente foto panorâmica, interceptámos essa _shelf cloud_ entre Coruche e Couço se não estou em erro, atrás dela caiu um dilúvio (deves ter reparado no tom esverdeado do céu), e provavelmente ocorreu um pequeno downdraft no início da chuva torrencial.


Noutro sector da célula antes dessa estrutura e algum tempo antes







O dilúvio que alagou as estradas por detrás dessa shelf que fotografaste, obrigando a parar nas bermas tal a quantidade de água que caia.







Aparentemente um pequeno downburst que meio-tombou uma dúzia de postes ao longo da estrada







Chaser sofre ....








*Reportagem completa daqui a uns dias.*


----------



## Geiras (28 Mai 2011 às 23:21)

Eu estava exactamente como esse chaser a filmar a trovoada daqui, mas estava debaixo de uma árvore... Estava tal e qual, de guarda chuva com o tripé 

Sigo com 18.7ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2011 às 00:04)

Fica aqui esta imagem para abrir o apetite para a reportagem que será mostrada nos próximos dias da caçada realizada hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2011 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,6ºC

Mín - 17,8ºC

Precipitação - 10,6 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2011 às 00:07)

Resumo do dia de Ontem:

Chuva violenta, 44,5mm acumulados, bastante trovoada, vento moderado e granizo. Durante a trovoada cheirou a queimado devido á queda de um raio perto.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Mai 2011 às 00:08)

Olá

Foi uma tarde de Sábado também interessante por aqui, chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada de intensidade variável, aliás eram cerca das 10h da manhã e ouviam-se alguns trovões à distância; após um intervalo de várias horas, perto das 16h, um varrimento intenso e comum a vários locais já aqui exemplificados. 
Deixo 2 registos, a qualidade é de telemóvel mas dá para ver.

Uma pequena panorâmica instantes antes do evento junto à urbanização do Infantado (Loures) (LoureShopping):






... e um pequeno vídeo que fiz enquanto esperava poder sair do carro para entrar em casa!


----------



## Rainy (29 Mai 2011 às 00:27)

Essas fotas parece que foram tiradas algures no "Tornado Alley" nos E.U.A


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2011 às 00:31)

Bom vídeo José. Eu também vi o vidro do meu carro assim a correr


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2011 às 00:50)

joseoliveira disse:


> Uma pequena panorâmica instantes antes do evento junto à urbanização do Infantado (Loures) (LoureShoping):



Boa foto José!

A mesma célula, vista do alto da Serra da Amoreira:






Caudal da ribeira de Odivelas, após o forte aguaceiro da tarde.


Acabei o dia com 20mm acumulados.
O mês de Maio segue com 62mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Mai 2011 às 01:06)

AnDré disse:


> Caudal da ribeira de Odivelas, após o forte aguaceiro da tarde.



Essa ribeira não raro traz problemas para as áreas baixas da Póvoa de S. Adrião e várzea de Loures!


----------



## Lousano (29 Mai 2011 às 01:17)

ALV72 disse:


> Na última hora, 15.3 mm na estação da Lousã do INM, aqui por Poiares choveu forte mas só durante uns 10 m, o pior acho que foi mesmo por Miranda do Corvo e Lousã.



A minha estação "apenas" registou 7,4mm e está perto do centro da Lousã (a do IM é a cerca de 4 km para interior).

Foram situações muito localizadas, mas dia 27 a minha estação registou 10,2mm numa trovoada, mas não pode minimamente ser comparada à bátega que aconteceu em Miranda do Corvo.

O resultado foi apenas pequenas inundações em Miranda do Corvo e assim vemos as localidades que estão mais ou menos preparadas para umas chuvas mais fortes.


----------



## Lousano (29 Mai 2011 às 01:25)

Nuno Figueiredo, a melhor foto que já vi neste fórum.


----------



## PTbig (29 Mai 2011 às 04:12)

Boas pessoal. Eu muito pouco percebo disto, mas pelas imagens de satelite parece que temos algu de interessante a formarce no atlantico.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2011 às 10:39)

Bons dias!

Só hoje consegui reunir todas as fotos do dia de ontem, nada de especial comparado com as vossas, apenas um céu bastante negro. 




















































Mais cedo, quando eu nem pensava que ia haver uma festa destas, coloquei a webcam a gravar para fazer um time-lapse. Com a visita da célula até ficou mais animado. É o meu primeiro time-lapse tornado público:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC-N5XFwAww"]YouTube        - ‪Weather Time-Lapse Loures‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2011 às 11:45)

Bom dia !

Duarte, gostei muito do teu timeplase 

-------

Sigo com algum vento e 24,1ºC... Acompanharemos o dia de hoje


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2011 às 11:53)

Aqui por Setubal tive uma mínima de 18,4ºC

Agora estão 22,6ºC, 73%Hr, 1014,0hpa e vento moderado de SW com um máximo até agora de 32km/h


----------



## fablept (29 Mai 2011 às 13:20)

Choveu bem nos últimos 10 minutos em Peniche, mas só ouvi um trovão..agora está tudo calmo e sereno.


----------



## Geiras (29 Mai 2011 às 13:45)

Bom vídeo Duarte 

Por aqui estão agora 23.0ºC e o vento sopra de forma moderada com boas rajadas de SW.


----------



## DRC (29 Mai 2011 às 14:23)

Parece que isto hoje para aqui não dá em nada.


----------



## Rainy (29 Mai 2011 às 14:26)

pois é por hoje apenas vento e alguns aguaçeiros fracos
Mas amanha volta a istabilidade


----------



## rafaeljona (29 Mai 2011 às 15:19)

Por hoje não aconteceu nada de especial só 2 aguaceiros fortes de manha mas de pouca duração(ai uns 5 minutos).
Acho que nada de interessante mais se vai passar mas vamos lá ver como a instabilidade se comporta.
Espero pelo menos que amanha seja como a tarde ontem


----------



## Geiras (29 Mai 2011 às 15:52)

Acabo de atingir a rajada máxima do dia, 33.8km/h. O vento continua moderado a forte com rajadas de SSW.

Temperatura nos 23.2ºC, máxima de 23.8ºC até ao momento.


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2011 às 17:24)

Aqui o destaque vai para o vento já tive uma rajada de 42km/h 

Temperatura de 21,9ºc e humidade nos 75%


----------



## DRC (29 Mai 2011 às 17:50)

Quem ainda conta com mais alguma situação como a da tarde ontem neste evento de instabilidade aqui na zona de Lisboa julgo que poderá tirar o cavalinho da chuva pois nas próximas horas não parece haver nada a destacar, amanhã algum aguaceiro poderá ocorrer mas penso que o mais provável será ocorrer no Interior Sul. Aqui talvez algum aguaceiro fraco, isto é se houver alguma coisa.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Mai 2011 às 17:56)

Olá

Dia mais calmo, ainda assim com alguns aguaceiros embora pouco frequentes.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco a moderado de SSW.

Termómetro a marcar *23ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2011 às 18:04)

19,7ºC e vento fraco de sul.

Será que ainda vai chover hoje ?


----------



## DRC (29 Mai 2011 às 18:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> 19,7ºC e vento fraco de sul.
> 
> Será que ainda vai chover hoje ?



Não me parece.
Há cada vez menos nebulosidade.


----------



## Geiras (29 Mai 2011 às 18:12)

Ainda tenho fé


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mai 2011 às 19:12)

Por aqui há hora de almoço veio uma trovoada pequena, mas só choveu 3.2mm


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2011 às 19:35)

Boa tarde.

Derivado de assuntos agendados há muito, não pude relatar em directo os momentos de _caos meteorológico_ que se viveram na tarde de ontem. Pelas 15:47 de dia 28, atingi a marca dos *170,11mm/h* de precipitação, tendo acumulado, em poucos minutos, *27,4mm*. Assim se perfez o total de ontem.

Hoje, dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto por Cumulus, mínima de *17,6ºC* e máxima de *22,1ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 19,8ºC, humidade nos 74% e pressão a 1014 hPa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2011 às 19:38)

Obrigado *AndréFrade* e *Geiras*!

Com a gravação de ontem apenas consegui captar isto:


----------



## Geiras (29 Mai 2011 às 21:16)

Começam agora a formar-se linhas de instabilidade do centro da depressão que se dirige para cá.

Na próxima hora a Grande Lisboa já vai ser atingida por uma dessas pequenas linhas.


----------



## meteo (29 Mai 2011 às 22:18)

Bela chuvada agora!

E no satélite nem sinal das nuvens...


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2011 às 23:53)

Tudo calmo por Setúbal mas o cenário deve mudar ao longa da madrugada e manha com a passagem de aguaceiros fortes  e trovoadas pela zona


----------



## Geiras (30 Mai 2011 às 00:03)

miguel disse:


> Tudo calmo por Setúbal mas o cenário deve mudar ao longa da madrugada e manha com a passagem de aguaceiros fortes  e trovoadas pela zona



Espero que sim 

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *23.8ºC*
Mínima:* 16.6ºC*
Precip: *0mm*
Rajada máxima registada: *33.8km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2011 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,1ºC

Mín - 17,8ºC

Precipitação - 0,6 mm


----------



## Teles (30 Mai 2011 às 01:23)

Por aqui temperatura actual de16,4ºC e húmidade relativa de 80%


----------



## tenente19 (30 Mai 2011 às 01:45)

Grande chuvada em corroios


----------



## Geiras (30 Mai 2011 às 01:55)

tenente19 disse:


> Grande chuvada em corroios



Por aqui começou agora também a pingar


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mai 2011 às 06:59)

tenente19 disse:


> Grande chuvada em corroios



Bom dia!

A essa hora já eu dormia e não dei conta de nada, mas a chuvada teve continuação há pouco quando estava a sair de casa... bela carga...

Por Lisboa, só vai pingando...


----------



## Geiras (30 Mai 2011 às 08:02)

Bom dia!

Por aqui levo apenas 6,2mm acumulados...


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mai 2011 às 08:10)

Bom dia !

Grandes chuvadas de noite ! Acumulado de 17mm.


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Mai 2011 às 09:07)

bom dia e estes episódios de chuva já renderam 40 mm. o vento é moderado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2011 às 09:10)

Bom dia!

Por volta das 4h45 até às 5h (hora em que acordei com a chuva e decidi deitar-me) caiu um grande aguaceiro, a estrada já parecia um rio. Acumulei 30.5mm


----------



## Lightning (30 Mai 2011 às 09:20)

tenente19 disse:


> Grande chuvada em corroios



Também dei por essa chuvada. Tenho, desde as 0 horas, 30,7 mm acumulados. 

Esses 30,7 mm não caíram só nesse aguaceiro que referiu, há bocado caiu um aguaceiro forte e persistente que acumulou mais 17 mm. Portanto penso que de madrugada terão sido registados os 13 mm restantes. 

Agora o céu está a limpar e já se vê sol. De momento 18,1ºC.


----------



## jotasetubal (30 Mai 2011 às 11:35)

Aqui por Setúbal, embora tenhamos o "olho" mesmo por cima de nós, ainda não aconteceu nada. Mesmo nada....nem uns pinguitos....


----------



## blindclown (30 Mai 2011 às 11:38)

Chuvada valente hoje de madrugada/manhã na Costa de Caparica. Das 07h às 08h choveu bastante. Ficou tudo alagado.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2011 às 11:59)

Mais 20mm esta noite.
A elevar a quantia este mês para os 82mm.

Isto a juntar ao calor e às trovoadas desta primavera, e parece que me mudei para um país tropical.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2011 às 12:05)

*Sapadores de Lisboa receberam 60 pedidos de ajuda*


> Os Sapadores Bombeiros de Lisboa receberam 60 pedidos de ajuda entre as 6h35 e as 10h, a maioria por causa de inundações devido à chuva que caiu hoje de madrugada.
> 
> De acordo com o sub-chefe principal Esteves, os sapadores receberam 53 pedidos de ajuda por causa de inundações, três para desentupimentos, um acidente rodoviário sem feridos e um curto-circuito, entre outros.
> 
> ...



Aqui tive 14,2 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mai 2011 às 12:05)

Noite e manhã bastante chuvosas. Acordei com o alarme de intensidade de precipitação a meio da noite.

Acumulados 35,2 mm.

O vento sopra fraco de NNE.


----------



## Geiras (30 Mai 2011 às 12:13)

Por aqui acumulei uns miseráveis 7.2mm 

Sigo com 21.3ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Mai 2011 às 12:23)

Sigo com 22,5ºC.

Durante a madrugada até ao início da manhã choveu bem, mas agora nem pinga, apenas o vento se faz sentir.

Céu encoberto.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Mai 2011 às 12:26)

A chuva durante a noite rendeu 23,8 mm.

Agora sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e alguns aguaceiros pelas redondezas.


----------



## MontijoCity (30 Mai 2011 às 12:34)

hotspot que valores registaste no sábado à tarde em termos de precipitação?
A chuva de sábado pela nossa zona foi "anormal". Nunca tinha visto nada assim.


----------



## Geiras (30 Mai 2011 às 12:42)

MontijoCity disse:


> hotspot que valores registaste no sábado à tarde em termos de precipitação?
> A chuva de sábado pela nossa zona foi "anormal". Nunca tinha visto nada assim.



O André da Atalaia no Montijo registou 44.5mm.

Ver aqui


----------



## HotSpot (30 Mai 2011 às 12:46)

MontijoCity disse:


> hotspot que valores registaste no sábado à tarde em termos de precipitação?
> A chuva de sábado pela nossa zona foi "anormal". Nunca tinha visto nada assim.



Por cá registei "apenas" 11,4 mm


----------



## F_R (30 Mai 2011 às 12:59)

Grande dilúvio neste momento

Apenas 1.8mm acumulados

Mínima17.0ºC

Agora 18.4ºC


----------



## F_R (30 Mai 2011 às 13:05)

grande trovão neste instante


----------



## Lousano (30 Mai 2011 às 13:44)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma madrugada com nevoeiro e tmin de 14,9ºC, o céu está muito nublado e 23,9ºC.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (30 Mai 2011 às 13:48)

Monte de Caparica: Chuva moderada desde há 15 minutos, passando a forte nos últimos 5.


----------



## dahon (30 Mai 2011 às 14:53)

E está trovejar por Coimbra.

Edit(14:59)  Começou a chover.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mai 2011 às 16:25)

Boas...

Muita chuva a que tem caido, 20,5mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2011 às 18:23)

A nortada já voltou em força, já tive 61 km/h 

19,4ºC, 83% e 14,4 mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mai 2011 às 18:26)

Estou a ouvir trovões


----------



## meteo (30 Mai 2011 às 18:51)

Olha,quem voltou,a desaparecida em combate:A Nortada

Uma tarde de nortada,o que até sabe bem.. 
Sol,e temperaturas bem agradáveis.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Mai 2011 às 18:52)

Extremos de Hoje:

*24.3 °C (15:04 UTC)*
*16.8 °C (00:51 UTC) *

Não voltou a chover desde o inicio da manhã. Rajada máxima de 45,1 km/h.


----------



## F_R (30 Mai 2011 às 19:04)

Máxima de 24.1ºC

Agora 22.4ºC

5.6mm acumulados


----------



## FranciscoAlex (30 Mai 2011 às 19:05)

Por Torres Vedras céu muito nublado e fortes rajadas de vento vindas de Norte


----------



## Teles (30 Mai 2011 às 19:15)

Boas, por aqui vento moderado céu com algumas abertas e precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 35,2mm


----------



## squidward (30 Mai 2011 às 19:20)

Aqui _no pasa nada_...para variar 

De destacar o vento moderado de Norte...ou seja, a nossa amiga nortada.


----------



## Geiras (30 Mai 2011 às 19:27)

Boas

Por aqui a Nortada também se está a fazer sentir e bem, vento moderado com rajadas (35.3km/h) de NNW
Temperatura nos 21.9ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *23.7ºC*
Mínima: *17.6ºC*
Precipitação: *9.5mm* 
Rajada máxima registada: *41.0km/h*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mai 2011 às 19:38)

e que bela carga de água que aqui caiu entre as 18:30h até ás 19:00h caiu 8mm, acompanhado de muito vento e de trovoada.


----------



## Geiras (30 Mai 2011 às 19:57)

Célula a Leste hoje por volta das 12h:









Espero que gostem


----------



## FranciscoAlex (30 Mai 2011 às 20:52)

Agora com vento moderado, o céu continua nublado e ja está o tempo fresquinho


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2011 às 23:31)

O inicio da tarde rendeu mais 5mm em Odivelas.
O dia acaba com 25mm acumulados.
O mês segue com 87mm.

Agora, céu nublado, vento moderado de norte e 16,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2011 às 23:38)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*17,4ºC*
Máxima:*24,2ºC*

Rajada máxima:*48km/h*

Precipitação total:*13,8mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mai 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,1ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Precipitação - 14,6 mm


----------



## Geiras (31 Mai 2011 às 00:23)

Por aqui o vento continua a fazer-se sentir de NW e estão 18.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2011 às 11:19)

Bom dia.

Manhã de frescura e Nortada, com 18,4ºC actuais, depois de uma mínima de *16,0ºC*.

A humidade situa-se nos 71% enquanto o vento sopra moderado a forte.

Pressão nos 1021 hPa.

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Fractus, sendo que a Norte se mantém encoberto.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2011 às 12:35)

Noite de vento moderado a forte de norte, também em Odivelas.
E a manhã seguiu o mesmo padrão.
A esta hora ainda 19ºC.

-------------------

Ontem a P.Rainha acumulou 44,6mm de precipitação.


----------



## F_R (31 Mai 2011 às 13:11)

Céu praticamente limpo.

Mínima 15.5ºC

Agora 24.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mai 2011 às 13:39)

O vento forte que se levantou ontem pelas 11h, hoje continua, ainda não parou, nem de noite.

19,0ºC e 75%.

Céu pouco nublado por _fractus_.


----------



## Lousano (31 Mai 2011 às 13:52)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Tmin: 14,9ºC

Tactual: 22,9ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mai 2011 às 13:53)

Amadora:

19.9ºC (RUEMA I.M) 11UTC

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Evolução da temp. (RUEMA I.M)


----------



## FranciscoAlex (31 Mai 2011 às 14:12)

Aqui toda manhã esteve nublado mas a partir das 13h começaram a haver abertas que se mantêm.
O vento continua em força


----------



## Geiras (31 Mai 2011 às 15:26)

A tarde segue com o céu maioritariamente limpo contrastando com a manhã, em que predominava a nebulosidade.

Mínima de 17.7ºC.


----------



## Microburst (31 Mai 2011 às 16:43)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem a P.Rainha acumulou 44,6mm de precipitação.



Aqui por Cacilhas acumulei ontem (30/5) cerca de 36,7mm de precipitação, resultado dos dilúvios começados sensivelmente à 01h40, 04h30, 06h30 e aguaceiros moderados a fortes até meio da tarde.


----------



## Geiras (31 Mai 2011 às 17:26)

Sigo com a máxima do dia, 24.4ºC.


----------



## F_R (31 Mai 2011 às 19:37)

Máxima 26.7ºC

Agora 23.3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Mai 2011 às 20:49)

olá

Melhoria significativa sentida ao longo do dia, até ao início da tarde o céu apresentava nebulosidade média mais concentrada junto à zona costeira a norte de Sintra, tão comum a partir de agora, vento em regime de nortada moderada. Desde aí mas em Sacavém o céu manteve-se pouco nublado ou limpo com vento fraco a moderado e de momento alguns Cirrus fibratus a reflectirem os últimos raios de sol.

Temperatura nos *19.4ºC* (Moscavide, Loures)


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2011 às 23:11)

Extremos hoje:

*25,0ºC*
*16,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:*35km/h*

Agora estão 18,1ºC, 77%Hr, 1020,7hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Geiras (1 Jun 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *24.4ºC*
Mínima: *16.9ºC* (Actual)


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jun 2011 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,8ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC


----------



## F_R (2 Jun 2011 às 13:13)

Mínima 15.0ºC

Agora 22.9ºC

Bastante vento hoje


----------

